# Total group loss 2011



## lucy123

Hi All,

I thought I would start a new thread for 2011 - to motivate us to get going again.

If in a week or so we all log our losses, we will see how well we are doing this year - a terrific loss for last year.

We will still see total loss including 2010 as I will post this on here too!

I just thought we could consider 2011 a fresh start for all! 

I personally would like to forget the xmas gain but give myself a pat on the back for any loss this year!

Hope you all agree?


----------



## Andy HB

Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## MargB

Sounds good to me although not sure when i will be able to start posting about losses!!  LOL

I received 4 big boxes of chocolates and just had to open one!!  Oops.


----------



## alisonz

Sounds good. I'm lucky I didn't gain any over Xmas


----------



## Steff

Yup im in .....


----------



## lucy123

Hey great to see 3 old timers back (ducks quickly!)
Might want to take a look at my menu post today also, let me know what you think.
I for one, certainly need some support to get going with it this week, have been great today, but it wasn't easy!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Do I need to loose the 4 pounds I have put on in the last  week  first or does it start from now?


----------



## lucy123

Its up to you Sheilagh - I personally am going for a fresh start, so whatever I lose from now will count as a loss - I think this will be what motivates me best, So whatever motivates you - you go for it.

Nice to see you back too Sheilagh.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Hey great to see 3 old timers back (ducks quickly!)
> Might want to take a look at my menu post today also, let me know what you think.
> I for one, certainly need some support to get going with it this week, have been great today, but it wasn't easy!



Your meal at lunch really interested me think i will give that a go Lucy x

Less of the old


----------



## lucy123

I have to say today as been good - really enjoyed each of the meals!

I can't wait for the book to arrive - it should have been yesterday but Amazon, say no more!

The fillet steak was gorgeous tonight and the celeriac mash was absolutely gorgeous and I think I prefer to normal mash! Definitely worth trying.

I have actually enjoyed cooking today too - just hope I still enjoy when back at work, but I have to say the meals were all quick - the hardest part was peeling the celeriac - so if anyone has any tips on this please let me know!

Haven't planned tomorrow yet - but will probably start with same breakfast!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

lucy123 said:


> Its up to you Sheilagh - I personally am going for a fresh start, so whatever I lose from now will count as a loss - I think this will be what motivates me best, So whatever motivates you - you go for it.
> 
> Nice to see you back too Sheilagh.



will start from weight today. Here we go again. Good luck everyone


----------



## lucy123

Yes - to you as well Sheilagh.
I go to see my son in June in Doha and would like another 3 stone off for then so really need to keep my act together, to add this to the 3.5 already lost. I will look like a different woman if I manage it. I am not putting pressure on myself though, just going to keep on with the low carb diet and all the pt, exercise and tennis that i enjoy and cross my fingers my efforts are rewarded!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Wow you have really well so far. You will be a different women when you visit your son. I have got my daughters wedding in june 2012 so would like to also three stone for that. I feel ready to get back to healthy eating and exercise


----------



## tracey w

Great idea Lucy, especially as i had put on 4lbs, but as of this morning I have lost 2lbs. Does that count? I hope it does, i have worked really hard with the exercise


----------



## lucy123

It does count Tracey - well done. I weighed myself today and only started Jan 1st and have lost 3lbs already - but going to wait until 1 Friday to post my total weight as could go up or down by then.

Do you want to record your 2lb now to start us off Tracey or wait until a week is up?

Well done on the exercise!


----------



## tracey w

Thanks Lucy, I see. I will see what I am on Friday too then, hope it can be more by then, probably about a week for me then too.

Like you i kept the exercise going and have done more as ive not been working but still put weight on.

I have chucked out all rubbish food and now only buying healthy things, booze is off the menu too!


----------



## lucy123

HI - I am with you there. Just eating chocolate, potatoes, bread, mince pies gave me a fabulous 8lb gain over the two week xmas period (week leading up to xmas saw 3 xmas meals too and 2 lunches!). We still have naughty food in the house, but hubby and son are very athletic stick thin, so they will see the rest off. I do feel quite smug saying no to it all - its just retraining everyone else not to offer it now!

I dread to think how much weight I would have put on without the exercise.

I have started a new low carb diet yesterday and feel good on it so far. I have started a thread called Todays menu to give others fresh ideas too.

Look forward to your post on Friday. I have to get organised now for tomorrow as back at work tomorrow.


----------



## MargB

Oh well - I put on 1.5 lbs this week making a total of 1lb over the holiday period.  Not unhappy with that to be honest and will now get serious again.


----------



## Steff

For me it is no loss this week..not to unimpressed shall push forward for the week ahead x


----------



## cazscot

Sorry everyone that's me just noticing this thread . I have been extremely bad over xmas and new year, tubs of pringles, lots of chocolates, lots of nuts  to name but a few. I was like a woman possessed .  I went on the scales on Monday and was shocked with what I saw and have been very good since then (haven't had any crisps or choc this year). My official wi is tomorrow so will start from there. Good luck everyone  x


----------



## lucy123

Hi

Well I am delighted to report my 4lb loss!! Yeah!
Still not back to my pre xmas weight but heading downwards so that will do for me for this week!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well I am delighted to report my 4lb loss!! Yeah!
> Still not back to my pre xmas weight but heading downwards so that will do for me for this week!
> 
> Good luck everyone!




Great news Lucy pat on the back for that one.


----------



## alisonz

No losses for me  but no gain either


----------



## MargB

Well done Lucy!

Are you starting the total off for us then?


----------



## lucy123

MargB said:


> Well done Lucy!
> 
> Are you starting the total off for us then?




Good point MargB - sorry slipping after the holiday!!

Total 2011 group loss so far: 4lbs!!


----------



## tracey w

Well after my 4lb gain over xmas,

Im very happy to say i have lost 3lbs this week! 

Total loss so far 7lbs


----------



## tracey w

Well done Lucy!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Tracey - fantastic.
Keep them coming folks!! 
I wonder how much we can lose in total in 2011 - I am going to guess at 22 stone!!


----------



## MargB

Well done Tracey!!!  Wow!

22 stone?!  Probably more when you see how much we lost last year.


----------



## tracey w

MargB said:


> Well done Tracey!!!  Wow!
> 
> 22 stone?!  Probably more when you see how much we lost last year.



Thanks Marg. I think it will be more too!

I have done so much exercise (hoping joints hold out )


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well I am delighted to report my 4lb loss!! Yeah!
> Still not back to my pre xmas weight but heading downwards so that will do for me for this week!
> 
> Good luck everyone!



High five Lucy, well done, great start to 2011


----------



## cazscot

*Chuffed to bits*

Well I have been for my weightwatchers wi and I am astounded to announce a stay the same.  I am so chuffed at that as I had definetly put on over xmas and new year but managed to pull it back this week.  I am still 4.5lbs heaver than my "best" weight in November but I am now fully back on track !


----------



## tracey w

Well done Carol!


----------



## Northerner

Well done Carol! 

Surprisingly, I have lost 3 pounds since Christmas 


Total loss so far 10lbs


----------



## Steff

Well done Carole hun, Alan also a big well done to you x


----------



## cazscot

Thanks everyone and high five Alan, well done, 3lbs is some achievent at this time of year


----------



## tracey w

Well done Northe!


----------



## lucy123

Well done to my two good friends Carol and Alan - fantastic progress.
Carol - I knew you would get back on it! Alan - fabulous start to the new year.
Crikey we are nearly at a stone already!


----------



## Dizzydi

Weighed myself this morn and down 2 lb yeah !  Need to lose at least another 6 lb before my consultant appointment on 4th Feb. After that I will set myself another Target x


----------



## Steff

well done Di


----------



## Northerner

Nice one Di


----------



## lucy123

A great loss Di - keep going, you are doing great.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

*Finding it really hard to get back on track*

Well done everyone.

I am finding it really hard to get back on track.

Really need to get myself motivated again and get the 5 pounds I have put back on over Christmas and more. That 5 pounds back on has really made a difference as well to my tummy and face. I then need to go on and loose another 2 and a half stone but hey hoe one chunk at a time 

Was really hard getting myself sorted this week as I have been working in Birmingham last week and staying in a hotel............very hard when you are choosing from a room service menu . Unfortunately i am there again this week from Tuesday to Thursday but no excuses got to get myself back on track.

Just treat myself to a Telly for my little bedroom where my exercise bike is so now going to  start cycling my way through at least one soap per night


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> ...Just treat myself to a Telly for my little bedroom where my exercise bike is so now going to  start cycling my way through at least one soap per night



You can do it Sheilagh! The telly is a very good idea - I find I need a distraction if I go on the EB otherwise I fall off it from sheer boredom!


----------



## lucy123

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well done everyone.
> 
> I am finding it really hard to get back on track.
> 
> Really need to get myself motivated again and get the 5 pounds I have put back on over Christmas and more. That 5 pounds back on has really made a difference as well to my tummy and face. I then need to go on and loose another 2 and a half stone but hey hoe one chunk at a time
> 
> Was really hard getting myself sorted this week as I have been working in Birmingham last week and staying in a hotel............very hard when you are choosing from a room service menu . Unfortunately i am there again this week from Tuesday to Thursday but no excuses got to get myself back on track.
> 
> Just treat myself to a Telly for my little bedroom where my exercise bike is so now going to  start cycling my way through at least one soap per night



Hi Sheilagh - does the hotel have a gym or pool? Quite a few do now - even if only basic. When I work in Ireland, I tend to do one of either gym or swim, and always after dinner - this then makes me think of how much I am eating. Or if no gym, how about a long walk and maybe some sit ups, press up type things afterwards? Often I find its boredom when in the hotel - might be worth a try? If they do have a pool/gym they tend to open very early and close very late. Good luck with it all.


----------



## tracey w

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well done everyone.
> 
> I am finding it really hard to get back on track.
> 
> Really need to get myself motivated again and get the 5 pounds I have put back on over Christmas and more. That 5 pounds back on has really made a difference as well to my tummy and face. I then need to go on and loose another 2 and a half stone but hey hoe one chunk at a time
> 
> Was really hard getting myself sorted this week as I have been working in Birmingham last week and staying in a hotel............very hard when you are choosing from a room service menu . Unfortunately i am there again this week from Tuesday to Thursday but no excuses got to get myself back on track.
> 
> Just treat myself to a Telly for my little bedroom where my exercise bike is so now going to  start cycling my way through at least one soap per night



thats what i do, for me its friends. If not on tv (usually is at the time i exercise), i have the dvds, i run through 1 or 2 episodes. It gets me through every time!


----------



## lucy123

I really must try this on the treadmill. I use the Ipod at the moment, but its worth trying watching the tv - just hope I don't fall off!


----------



## tracey w

Well done Di!


does that make 12lbs now?


----------



## lucy123

It certainly does Tracey - Sorry Di - didn't mean to miss your fantastic 2lbs off the count.

Total Group Loss for 2011:  12 lbs


----------



## Sheilagh1958

lucy123 said:


> Hi Sheilagh - does the hotel have a gym or pool? Quite a few do now - even if only basic. When I work in Ireland, I tend to do one of either gym or swim, and always after dinner - this then makes me think of how much I am eating. Or if no gym, how about a long walk and maybe some sit ups, press up type things afterwards? Often I find its boredom when in the hotel - might be worth a try? If they do have a pool/gym they tend to open very early and close very late. Good luck with it all.



Thanks Lucy the hotel has a gym but I usually avoid it as it full of men I work with. And as I am not very fit yet would feel embarresed being in the gym whilst they are there..........silly I know. Will defintely go for a walk though. Will be glad when Thursday comes around and I am back home. Am really going to step my exercise bike and walking up a gear then to make up for the last few weeks. I am going to create a little weekly chart with tick boxes to encourage me along the way with the exercise. As for the diet going to spend the 2 nights in the hotel planning my next fortnights menu's to get me back on track and get that Christmas 5 pounds weight back off. If I don't manage to get that off in the next 4 weeks I am going to join Weight Watchers.

Two episodes of Coronation street tomorrow night so thats an hours exercise bike cycling in the bag


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> It certainly does Tracey - Sorry Di - didn't mean to miss your fantastic 2lbs off the count.
> 
> Total Group Loss for 2011:  12 lbs



Hi All

I have finally got my act together and started my diet again yesterday. I was lucky to have only put on 1lb over the christmas period which is hardly surprising as I stopped the swimming. I am starting up the swimming again tonight so I am hoping for a good loss this week. It's nice to be back  good luck everyone xx


----------



## tracey w

good luck Emma x


----------



## Emmal31

tracey w said:


> good luck Emma x



thank you


----------



## Steff

Good luck Emma Xx


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Good luck Emma Xx



thanks hun xxx


----------



## cazscot

Well done Di great result .

Hi Emma, good luck putting on only 1lb over the Christmas period is a major achievement - well done .


----------



## macast

I'm a newbie in all senses.... but count me in!!!


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> I'm a newbie in all senses.... but count me in!!!



You are most welcome!


----------



## Steff

Welcome onboard the more the merrier


----------



## macast

I hope that my weight loss counts on the board.  I was diagnosed on wednesday and have lost 3lbs since then.... although I put on 4lbs over the festive period    I know it is all water.... but 3lbs is 3lbs LOL 

I will try to weigh-in on mondays as I do that on another forum (nothing to do with diabetes).... unless everyone else prefers fridays


----------



## tracey w

macast said:


> I hope that my weight loss counts on the board.  I was diagnosed on wednesday and have lost 3lbs since then.... although I put on 4lbs over the festive period    I know it is all water.... but 3lbs is 3lbs LOL
> 
> I will try to weigh-in on mondays as I do that on another forum (nothing to do with diabetes).... unless everyone else prefers fridays



welcome to the forum 

you can do the weigh in whenever suits you, no hard and fast rules here 

have you looked around the other threads, you will get plenty of advice and support here.


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have finally got my act together and started my diet again yesterday. I was lucky to have only put on 1lb over the christmas period which is hardly surprising as I stopped the swimming. I am starting up the swimming again tonight so I am hoping for a good loss this week. It's nice to be back  good luck everyone xx



Hi Emma,

Lovely to see you back! Good luck for this week.
1lb gain is actually fantastic - I would have been happy with that!


----------



## lucy123

macast said:


> I hope that my weight loss counts on the board.  I was diagnosed on wednesday and have lost 3lbs since then.... although I put on 4lbs over the festive period    I know it is all water.... but 3lbs is 3lbs LOL
> 
> I will try to weigh-in on mondays as I do that on another forum (nothing to do with diabetes).... unless everyone else prefers fridays



Welcome aboard Macast - lovely to have you join us.
Your 3lb loss certainly does count - taking our total to:

2011 weight loss so far: 1 stone 1lb!!

There is no pressure in the WLG and very few rules. One small rule is you only post a true loss, so if you put on 2lbs one week and then lose 1lb the next you don't post until you are below your last posted goal - if that doesn't make sense let me know and I will explain further.

2 good threads to look at in the WLG forum are the pledges thread, and also the None Scale Victories. Have a read and feel free to add to these yourself.

Happy dieting!


----------



## macast

thanks for the rules Lucy.... that is great to know.  means that the same pounds aren't counted twice?  



lucy123 said:


> There is no pressure in the WLG and very few rules. One small rule is you only post a true loss, so if you put on 2lbs one week and then lose 1lb the next you don't post until you are below your last posted goal - if that doesn't make sense let me know and I will explain further.
> 
> 2 good threads to look at in the WLG forum are the pledges thread, and also the None Scale Victories. Have a read and feel free to add to these yourself.
> 
> Happy dieting!


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> Lovely to see you back! Good luck for this week.
> 1lb gain is actually fantastic - I would have been happy with that!



Thank you lucy  well it's day three of the diet and so far no snacking!


----------



## Emmal31

cazscot said:


> Well done Di great result .
> 
> Hi Emma, good luck putting on only 1lb over the Christmas period is a major achievement - well done .



thank you caz


----------



## Emmal31

macast said:


> I'm a newbie in all senses.... but count me in!!!



Welcome to the WLG


----------



## Northerner

I've lost another pound! 


2011 weight loss so far: 1 stone 2lb!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I've lost another pound!
> 
> 
> 2011 weight loss so far: 1 stone 2lb!!



All these well dones Alan you will be getting a big head 
Good work


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> All these well dones Alan you will be getting a big head
> Good work



I've got off to a good start this year!


----------



## tracey w

Well done Northe, must be all that running


----------



## lucy123

Well done Alan - keep it up!


----------



## kitten

hello to all of you , the highest of congratulations on all of your achievements now to add my very modest one. i have gone down from 70kg to 69.6 in a week. i think 1 kg= 2.2lbs so its roughly 1 lb? i dont know whether this is the appropriate place to post it or not either sorry but had to share it with some who will understand that it makes me happy ^_^ xxx


----------



## Steff

Well done kitten


----------



## kitten

thank you steffie hun xx


----------



## Northerner

Well done kitten! Heading in the right direction!


----------



## Steff

kitten said:


> thank you steffie hun xx



Your welcome Lucy keep it up (well down)  x


----------



## macast

well done everyone x


----------



## tracey w

well done Kitten!


----------



## MargB

1st 2lb plus Kitten's 1lb makes 1st 3lb.

PLUS - I can't believe this but I lost 4 lbs this week!!!  However, I am only 2 lower than my previous lowest weight about 4 weeks ago!  Christmas lasts a looooong time!

*1st 5lb*

I also got my 3 stone award from Slimming World and am rather chuffed!!


----------



## Steff

Marg thats fantastic on both counts well done you xx


----------



## Northerner

Terrific Marg! Well done!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Kitten and Marg - fantastic losses.
Marg - you seem to have really got off to a great start.

Just to let you all know I am a bit tied up this week - so please don't think I have forgotten you if I don't post in a timely manner!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## MargB

I am hoping that dancing around feeling good will help me lose some more next week!!!


----------



## tracey w

Marg thats fantastic, keep dancing!


----------



## Steff

Total loss this week is 1lb, hope this is in the right place..


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done everyone 

Total weight loss this week for me is 1lb.

Working from the office at home (no more room service meals) now for the next fortnight so hoping to loose a bit more in the next few weeks

Steff I have added you 1lb to this total as well


TOTAL WEIGHT LOSS SO FAR FOR GROUP 1st 7lb


----------



## Steff

Well done hun to you, and thanks for adding the weight loss so far, bad memory....


----------



## Emmal31

Well done sheilagh and steffie  I have lost 2lb this week  so that brings the total weight loss to 1st 9lbs


----------



## macast

well done everyone...... you are doing amazing 

I will weigh myself on monday as usual.... it is psychological.... means that I behave at the weekend


----------



## MargB

Everyone is doing so well - brilliant.  it is a real boost to stand on the scales and see the new weight so congratulations to everyone.

To those who have not started dropping the weight yet, keep in there and enjoy the feeling when it happens because it will.


----------



## tracey w

Well done EVERYONE! 


I really wanted it to be 2, but ive lost 1 and half pounds this week.

Total group loss 1 stone 10 and a half pounds


----------



## Northerner

Well done Tracey!


----------



## tracey w

Thanks Northe!


----------



## cazscot

Well done everyone .

Well considering I have had the lurgy and my you know what has made an appearance this morning I have still managed to loose 2lbs this week .

Group total now 1 stone 12.5lbs


----------



## Lairyfairy

I have a lot of weight to lose so am so glad that this forum has a weight loss group going on.  I've lost 3lb so far this year.  Lairy x


----------



## Steff

Well done Caz x


----------



## Andy HB

Well done everyone. 

I'm keeping a low profile at the moment, but had a nice surprise this morning when I tentatively stepped on to the scales. Despite a few excesses recently I was only 14st 2lbs. I was expecting much, much worse. 

So, with my mojo (hate that word!!) restored, I'm back on the case and intend to lose those extra pounds before my next review at the end of march.

Andy


----------



## MargB

Well done everyone.  Don't forget to update the total when you have a loss.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done everyone lets hope we all have a weight loss next week


----------



## AJLang

Well done everyone!  I'm getting very excited about my weigh in on Friday........although I'm not sure what the outcome will be because the weekend did include lots of wine and a Chinese takeaway - but I am going to stay positive


----------



## macast

well done everyone..... 

I've been away in London for the weekend.... and although I didn't indulge in cake or anything else sweet and yummy I did have scrambled egg both mornings for breakfast and also had 2 small glasses of red wine with my evening dinner 

the upshot is that I have put on a pound 

so now back to being extra good


----------



## MargB

Think we were at 2st 1.5 including Lairy's loss ytd.

Back to my painful small losses - only .5lb this week.  Sigh!

So total group loss is *2st 2lb*


----------



## Steff

MargB said:


> Think we were at 2st 1.5 including Lairy's loss ytd.
> 
> Back to my painful small losses - only .5lb this week.  Sigh!
> 
> So total group loss is *2st 2lb*



Marg well done any loss is a good loss hun...

Lucy will be pleased to see this when she is back from Ireland..


----------



## macast

MargB said:


> Think we were at 2st 1.5 including Lairy's loss ytd.
> 
> Back to my painful small losses - only .5lb this week.  Sigh!



a loss is a loss!!!  well done Marg


----------



## AJLang

Marg half pound loss is great.....if you lose that every week you will be nearly two stone lighter this time next year which would be fantastic


----------



## MargB

Ooh, I like that.  that is why I have given myself until July to lose the next 1.5 stone.  I tell myself I need to take it slowly so my skin doesn't sag!!!  Lots of gurning when driving at the moment.


----------



## lucy123

I am back!
You little beauties - great to see you have all supported each other this week!
Marg - that 0.5 off is better than 0.5 on - you really are doing well.
Macast - I too have been working away and although not ate as much as I would have doen on previous trips have not had my lovely menus and have had a wee gain - oh well an extra run this week should help!

AJ - looking forward to your post tomorrow!

Steffie - yes I am very pleased indeed!

Hope I haven't missed anyone - let me know if I have!


----------



## tracey w

Well done Marg! 


am not expecting a loss but a gain this week, not exercised for 7 days as been under the weather and bit low. but will get back to it soon,


----------



## Steff

Welcome back Lucy x


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Welcome back Lucy


----------



## Annimay

I'ts been a while since I posted in this thread.  I'm still losing the weight I put on before and through Christmas - I've lost 7.5 lbs since 1st Jan -but I've still got half a pound to go before I can count it as a _real_ loss so I've not added it to the total.


----------



## Steff

Annimay said:


> I'ts been a while since I posted in this thread.  I'm still losing the weight I put on before and through Christmas - I've lost 7.5 lbs since 1st Jan -but I've still got half a pound to go before I can count it as a _real_ loss so I've not added it to the total.



Anni thats brillaint still, shall be in them frilly knicks in no time LOL x


----------



## Annimay

Steffie said:


> Anni thats brillaint still, shall be in them frilly knicks in no time LOL x



Shall I post a picture of me trying them on?    Nooooo.................


----------



## Steff

Annimay said:


> Shall I post a picture of me trying them on?    Nooooo.................



Not sure if Northey would allow it lol


----------



## AJLang

I thought that I had ruined my weight loss when I ate far too much after a low sugar yesterday so I was rather worried about standing on the scales today but i think that I was pleased when I found out that I've lost three pounds since last Friday


----------



## Steff

Well done AJ.....
I'M yet to  have the weigh in yet but id be pleased with 2lb loss or more.x


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Steffie good luck with your weigh in


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I thought that I had ruined my weight loss when I ate far too much after a low sugar yesterday so I was rather worried about standing on the scales today but i think that I was pleased when I found out that I've lost three pounds since last Friday



That's terrific AJ! Well done!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northener!!  I think I should give a mega thanks to Susie for her kindly letting me walk her so much!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Northener!!  I think I should give a mega thanks to Susie for her kindly letting me walk her so much!



She's clearly very dedicated to the cause and I bet she hides her annoyance at being asked for 'yet another walk' very professionally


----------



## lucy123

Hey AJ - thats a fantastic loss - i hope you are pleased.

That takes us to 

Total Group Loss 2011: 2 stone 5lbs​
Anita - well done too. I am still on the christmas loss too - so not going to post anything until back under - it may take a week or too, but it will be worth it. I have a few medically things going on at the moment which are affecting my weight, but hopefully things will settle down after this mornings trip to gp and new meds provided!!

Well done everyone! Keep it up!


----------



## MargB

Welcome back Lucy - we missed you!!

At the moment, on doc's orders, I am experimenting with different doseages of thyroxine; one day I take 125mcg, the next 100mcg and have written out a grid so I know what to take each day.  Last Tuesday I took the full 125mcg in the morning and lost 4lbs that week, this Tuesday I took 100mcg and only lost .5lb.  Don't feel there were huge differences in my diet over the two weeks so wondering if this is going to be an effect of the varying thyroxin.  Will see next Tuesday when I again take the 125 doseage.  I know when my thryoid packs in then weight piles on and they don't like you staying on a higher doseage than necessary as some people try to use it just to lose weight.

Just a thought.


----------



## Steff

2lb loss for me feel awful though but still pleased x


----------



## Steff

Brilliant steff well done 

oh thank you all such encouragement 





hm


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done  Steff, Marg and AJ with you weight losses.

I have lost a pound and a half this week 
so our total now( have added Marg and Steff weight loss on is...........

Total Group Loss 2011: 2 stone 9lbs


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Sheilagh for doing the maths - thats nearly 3 stone already folks! Well done.
Well done Steffie on the 2lbs loss - excellent and hope you feel better soon.
Well done Sheilagh too on the 1.5lbs too!

Keep it up all!


----------



## cazscot

I am really cheesed off - put on 1.5lbs this week and honestly dont know why, have stayed within my propoints all week  grrr...


----------



## alisonz

Chin up Carol its probably just a blip xx


----------



## macast

well done everyone   I do my weigh-ins on mondays... but hoping for a little loss (a bigger one would be better lol)

hope you soon feel better Steffie x


----------



## lucy123

Carol - it could be payback from the past - I have had that before and know how you feel - you know the story though - keep at it and it will be off when you least expect it!


----------



## lucy123

Steffie said:


> Brilliant steff well done
> 
> oh thank you all such encouragement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hm



Steffie - I hope we haven't upset you. We have acknowledged your loss but maybe you just needed to give us more time to respond. As has been said before on the forum, we don't always post 24/7 and I don't always look in on the WLG 24/7 although I try to do it daily, which I did yesterday morning.

You are doing really well with your weight loss, so keep it up and be assured everyone in the WLG supports and encourages you.


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> 2lb loss for me feel awful though but still pleased x



And I missed that brilliant bit of news about the weight loss because for one reason or another, my login occassionally loses the details of unread posts (usually when I time out).

Don't take a lack of response as a lack of caring, Steffie.

I hope that you're feeling better quick.

Andy


----------



## cazscot

Lairyfairy said:


> I have a lot of weight to lose so am so glad that this forum has a weight loss group going on.  I've lost 3lb so far this year.  Lairy x



Well done Lairy x



Andy HB said:


> Well done everyone.
> 
> I'm keeping a low profile at the moment, but had a nice surprise this morning when I tentatively stepped on to the scales. Despite a few excesses recently I was only 14st 2lbs. I was expecting much, much worse.
> 
> So, with my mojo (hate that word!!) restored, I'm back on the case and intend to lose those extra pounds before my next review at the end of march.
> 
> Andy



Good result Andy considering the time of year!  Onwards and downwards as the saying goes...



macast said:


> well done everyone.....
> 
> I've been away in London for the weekend.... and although I didn't indulge in cake or anything else sweet and yummy I did have scrambled egg both mornings for breakfast and also had 2 small glasses of red wine with my evening dinner
> 
> the upshot is that I have put on a pound
> 
> so now back to being extra good



Only a pound on macast, I would call that a great result considering you have been away for the weekend! x



MargB said:


> Think we were at 2st 1.5 including Lairy's loss ytd.
> 
> Back to my painful small losses - only .5lb this week.  Sigh!



Marg, half a pound is still half a pound, well done.  I know it can be dishartening when you know you have been good.  Look at me this week I put on 1.5lbs and honestly dont know why!  But I am gonna pick myself up and dust myself down and get back on track.  All I can suggest is stick at it and good luck with next week xx.



Annimay said:


> I'ts been a while since I posted in this thread.  I'm still losing the weight I put on before and through Christmas - I've lost 7.5 lbs since 1st Jan -but I've still got half a pound to go before I can count it as a _real_ loss so I've not added it to the total.



Fantastic result Annimay, you will be back to your old weight in no time Im sure x



AJLang said:


> I thought that I had ruined my weight loss when I ate far too much after a low sugar yesterday so I was rather worried about standing on the scales today but i think that I was pleased when I found out that I've lost three pounds since last Friday



Well done AJ x



Steffie said:


> 2lb loss for me feel awful though but still pleased x



Brilliant result Steffie, hope you feel better soon xx


Think I have caught up with eveyone, apologies if I have missed anyone out .  ONWARDS AND DOWNWARDS


----------



## cazscot

alisonz said:


> Chin up Carol its probably just a blip xx





lucy123 said:


> Carol - it could be payback from the past - I have had that before and know how you feel - you know the story though - keep at it and it will be off when you least expect it!



Thanks Alison and Lucy,

I know I will be okay just cant seem to break the 80lbs barrier...  I have resisted the "sod it" urge so far


----------



## alisonz

Keep going Carol I have about 5.5 stone to lose and am determined to do it now thnks to the encouragement on here xxx


----------



## macast

the support on here is amazing.... thanks you guys


----------



## MargB

Steffie - are you ok?  Sorry if I missed your post and hope you are not upset with us all.

Sheilagh, I had already added my weight loss to the total, was just recapping and pondering on the thyroid aspect.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

MargB said:


> Steffie - are you ok?  Sorry if I missed your post and hope you are not upset with us all.
> 
> Sheilagh, I had already added my weight loss to the total, was just recapping and pondering on the thyroid aspect.



Sorry Marg didnt realise

Total Group Loss 2011: 2 stone 8.5lbs


----------



## lucy123

macast said:


> the support on here is amazing.... thanks you guys


 I totally agree Macast.

Alison - you are among good friends with your weight loss journey - keep at it a bit at a time!

Margie/Sheilagh - thanks for sorting out the numbers!

Have a healthy day all!


----------



## Dizzydi

No loss for me this week


----------



## lucy123

Ah never mind Di - at least there wasn't a gain! Was you expecting to lose? 

Keep at it - I am still trying to get down to my pre-xmas weight - so frustrating but will get there. I have upped my PT sessions to 2 per week now and also added a body attack class to my weekly exercise plan. I am also now on meds I have tried to get on for a while, so no excuses! If it doesn't work this week I WILL scream very loudly! 

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## macast

at weigh-in this morning I had lost a total of 2lbs 

Total Group Loss 2011: 2 stone 10.5lbs


----------



## MargB

Well done - 2lbs is a good loss.


----------



## Andy HB

Excellent!


----------



## AJLang

Hi Macast
Congratulations on  your weight loss, two pounds is brilliant


----------



## alisonz

I lost 2lb this week yayyyy


----------



## AJLang

Well done Alison that's great news - 2lbs loss is brilliant.  I hope that all goes well when you go to the hospital drop in session


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done with your 2 pound weight losses


----------



## macast

alisonz said:


> I lost 2lb this week yayyyy



well done Alison 


thanks for the encouragement guys


----------



## lucy123

macast said:


> at weigh-in this morning I had lost a total of 2lbs
> 
> Total Group Loss 2011: 2 stone 10.5lbs



Thats fantastic Macast- well done you!



alisonz said:


> I lost 2lb this week yayyyy


Well done Alison - excellent loss - keep it up!


----------



## MargB

Well done Alison.  My weigh in tonight so here is hoping I also report a good loss.

Shame about the birthday cake yesterday!


----------



## lucy123

Is that added to the little confessions thread Marg?


----------



## MargB

Oh oh, 1.5lb on so nothing to add to the weight loss this week.

Enjoyed the cake though!!


----------



## lucy123

Never mind Marg - draw that line - today is a  new week!


----------



## MargB

Thanks Lucy - I like your signature!


----------



## lucy123

Yes it is getting me through the days at the moment Marg!


----------



## lucy123

Yeah .....at last!
 I have lost 2lbs this week - think part of it is getting some meds sorted. funnily although hadn't lost weght since xmas had actually lost several cms at my measure in yesterday - so it isn't jsut about the scales! - Delighted though!

*Total Group Loss: 2 stone 12.5lbs*


----------



## alisonz

Well done Lucy I haven't done measurements (not sure there is a tpe measure big enough ) I do my weight on a monday morning as I don't go to a slimming club, fingers crossed


----------



## MargB

Well done Lucy.  We always tell new members at Slimming World to take their measurements and I add that it can give you a boost when you feel you are stuck as you can see you are making a difference.


----------



## MargB

Oh and Alison, you don't have to use a tape measure, a piece of string either marked up or tie a knot in it will do the trick too - so get measuring girl!


----------



## Steff

Well done all who lost weight


----------



## macast

MargB said:


> Well done Lucy.  We always tell new members at Slimming World to take their measurements and I add that it can give you a boost when you feel you are stuck as you can see you are making a difference.



I agree MargB.... it is amazing how many inches/cms you can lose without apparently losing any weight.... especially if you are exercising as muscle weighs more than fat


----------



## AJLang

Well done Lucy on your great weight loss.  I'm glad that things have improved since you started the medication


----------



## lucy123

Thanks all and thanks AJ for the support and advice with the meds - am noticing some positive signs already!


----------



## AJLang

That's excellent news Lucy.  I've lost another pound this week so I'm now the lowest weight that I've been for two years


----------



## macast

AJLang said:


> I've lost another pound this week so I'm now the lowest weight that I've been for two years



well done AJ that is great news .... what does that bring the group total to?


----------



## lucy123

AJLang said:


> That's excellent news Lucy.  I've lost another pound this week so I'm now the lowest weight that I've been for two years



Excellent AJ-that must be a fantastic feeling. Keep up the good work!



macast said:


> well done AJ that is great news .... what does that bring the group total to?



Morning Macast, AJ's loss brings the total to:
*Total Group loss: 2 stone 13.5lbs. *
Now who is going to get the 0.5lb??


----------



## cazscot

Lost 1lb today  but not adding to the total as I had put on 1.5lbs last week.  Good luck for next week everyone xxx


----------



## lucy123

Well done Carol - a loss is a loss.
I think considering the week you have has that is brilliant!


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Well done Carol - a loss is a loss.
> I think considering the week you have has that is brilliant!



Thanks Lucy, Yep it was a nice surprise as I thought I had remained the same with all the stress and munching etc but I have no excuse now that my exams are out of the way LOL xx


----------



## lucy123

Do  you have to move about much in your new role Carol? Was just thinking pedometer may be useful?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done everyone on your weigh loss this week.

I have lost a pound this week 

Nice to see my double chin dissappearing 

Total weight loss

Total Group loss: 3 stone 0.5lbs.


----------



## lucy123

Yeah - well done Sheilagh.

Well done everyone - 3 stone loss in January is incredible!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Yes 3 stone is brilliant is it.

We all deserve a pat on the back


----------



## Steff

Well done Carole and Sheilagh xx


----------



## alisonz

Well done all of us, I wonder how much we can all lose next month


----------



## lucy123

Well I am in training for my race now for the next 12 weeks, so some had better come off!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Think I might do the race of life this year. Thought about it for a few years but never got round to it. Couldnt run though will have to walk fast


----------



## lucy123

Nothing wrong with that Sheilagh. It is all about taking part.
I decided in June to totally turn my life around. I used to hate walking never mind a run. One day I was visiting my brother who was long term in hospital and realised due to the exercise and weight loss I found myself running quite a distance (I mean feet not miles!) accross the hospital car park and only realised cos my jeans were falling down. I am now up to just over 3k, but want to do it and in a good time. So not only am I running for the cause, and my SIL, but for myself and my health too. I will be so proud of myself if I finish! Good luck with the walking!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

lucy123 said:


> Nothing wrong with that Sheilagh. It is all about taking part.
> I decided in June to totally turn my life around. I used to hate walking never mind a run. One day I was visiting my brother who was long term in hospital and realised due to the exercise and weight loss I found myself running quite a distance (I mean feet not miles!) accross the hospital car park and only realised cos my jeans were falling down. I am now up to just over 3k, but want to do it and in a good time. So not only am I running for the cause, and my SIL, but for myself and my health too. I will be so proud of myself if I finish! Good luck with the walking!



You have done really well achieving what you have. You always sound really positive . How much weight have you lost in total?


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Do  you have to move about much in your new role Carol? Was just thinking pedometer may be useful?



Yep I wear my pedometer every day Lucy, I average 5000 steps a day just by walking between the hospital labs


----------



## lucy123

Thats brilliant! So thats your daily exercise now then!


----------



## alisonz

WOOHOO another 2lb gone, my pracice nurse is well pleased as am I


----------



## AJLang

Hi Alison that's a brilliant weight loss, well done!!!!


----------



## macast

alisonz said:


> WOOHOO another 2lb gone, my pracice nurse is well pleased as am I



well done Alison 

and that's 2lb this week for me too 

with Alison's 2 and my 2 that brings the total to Total Group loss: 3 stone 4.5lbs


----------



## alisonz

Aren't we all doing well? Well done Marcie xx


----------



## FM001

I weighed myself on the weekend and lost another 3lb but this was over a 10 day period and not a week, still need to shift another stone then I'll be a happy bunny.


----------



## alisonz

But its still a 3lb loss Toby well done xx


----------



## Steff

Well done guys and gals xx


----------



## lucy123

yeah - well done All - keep it up!


----------



## AJLang

Well done MaCast and Toby


----------



## MargB

3st 7.5lb including Toby's loss.

Somehow I managed to lose 2.5lbs this week but as I gained 1.5lbs last week, only 1lb to be recorded.

New total group loss is *3st 8.5lb*


----------



## FM001

MargB said:


> 3st 7.5lb including Toby's loss.
> 
> Somehow I managed to lose 2.5lbs this week but as I gained 1.5lbs last week, only 1lb to be recorded.
> 
> New total group loss is *3st 8.5lb*



Thanks for including my weight loss, does this mean I can now post with any further reductions?


----------



## alisonz

Of course you can  And good luck with future losses


----------



## lucy123

Well done Marg again  - and Toby you are most welcome to join us in our weekly (or otherwise) weigh ins.

I am setting myself up for a good week next week - I see the endocrinologist on Friday so am hoping i can get the hypo issue sorted and other things which may mean the weight loss gets going again - hold your breaths!


----------



## Steff

Well done marg


----------



## Lairyfairy

I'm sorry that I forgot to give you my weight loss since 15th January.  anyway it is a further 6lb, so our running total to date is:      *4st 0.5lb*


Well done everyone ... keep it up !!!!!


----------



## lucy123

Well done everyone! 4 stone in a month - well almost is simply fantastic!!
So proud of you all!


----------



## Andy HB

Lairyfairy said:


> I'm sorry that I forgot to give you my weight loss since 15th January.  anyway it is a further 6lb, so our running total to date is:      *4st 0.5lb*
> 
> 
> Well done everyone ... keep it up !!!!!



I'm keen to round that half a pound up to the nearest pound!

The only thing is my scales only seem to work to 0.2lb! 

I may have to be creative.


----------



## Adrienne

I lost 4.5 lb this week.  I lost my way.  The personal trainer I had was great, between July and January but I lost no weight at all.   I was training full on 2 or 3 times a week but nothing happened.  So I jacked it in and went back to slimming world, mucked around for 2 weeks and then knuckled down.   So I am 4.5 lb lighter this week.  

Well done to everyone else, its going great.


----------



## lucy123

Well done Adrienne! Keep it up.


----------



## Steff

Nice to see you in here Adr hun well done on the weight loss.x


----------



## Adrienne

Thank you very much ladies.  I am trying very hard now.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Adrienne said:


> I lost 4.5 lb this week.  I lost my way.  The personal trainer I had was great, between July and January but I lost no weight at all.   I was training full on 2 or 3 times a week but nothing happened.  So I jacked it in and went back to slimming world, mucked around for 2 weeks and then knuckled down.   So I am 4.5 lb lighter this week.
> 
> Well done to everyone else, its going great.



Well dome Adrienne


----------



## alisonz

Well done you Adrienne keep up the good work hunny xx


----------



## MargB

Adrienne, do you want your weight loss recorded?  Or are you just losing recent gains?

Hopefully we can add it as that is a brilliant loss.  Well done.


----------



## Adrienne

MargB said:


> Adrienne, do you want your weight loss recorded?  Or are you just losing recent gains?
> 
> Hopefully we can add it as that is a brilliant loss.  Well done.



Oh add it on yes absolutely.   I have about 8 or 9 stone to lose so yep all weight added on (hehehehe) but it now needs to come off.  I'm in the right frame of mind and have my pals at the cwd list helping me along the way.  They are giving me help, inspiration and recipes (yummy) which are all free on my food plan.  

So 4.5 lbs is a start, I have small goals so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## donnarob

Hi Everyone, 

Can I join in?  Since diagnosis I have lost a total of 6kilos - 12 lbs, does that count or do I start from today?  Is there any specific day we weigh in? 

I badly need motivation as I'm not able to get out with the dogs (walking) as the snow and ice is too difficult to walk on.  However, I do have an exercise bike.  Why oh why, do we find it so boring!  Note to self, get on that damn bike, even if it's 3 x 10 minute stints! 

Donna


----------



## MargB

*4 st 5lbs*

Donna, think we are just doing this year - so any idea what you have lost since New Year?  The boss, Lucy, will let us know!


----------



## MargB

Oh, and of course you can join in - the more the merrier and the more stories to read and identify with.


----------



## MargB

As to the boredom, one of the few useful things my practice nurse has said to me is that when the adverts come on telly to stand up and move around, depends on how energetic you are, but it does actually help.  I sometimes do a few stretches and even sometimes do a few floor exercises whilst watching the telly.  I only look at exercising as toning up and preventing excess skin.


----------



## donnarob

Marge, to be honest, I haven't been weighing myself recently but how often would you recommend?  Once a week?  My clothes definitely feel looser which is a good thing!  I'm not going to weigh myself again until Monday and I will report any losses then!! 

Donna


----------



## Adrienne

donnarob said:


> Marge, to be honest, I haven't been weighing myself recently but how often would you recommend?  Once a week?  My clothes definitely feel looser which is a good thing!  I'm not going to weigh myself again until Monday and I will report any losses then!!
> 
> Donna



Once a week is perfect.   If you do it more you could become despondent as each day is so very different.

Sounds like you have done great with the loose clothing.    I hope to get there one day.


----------



## MargB

MargB said:


> *4 st 5lbs*



Donna, once a week is what most of us do.  Except Andy with his .2 - lol

try and stick to one day, similar time.  Also, we tell people at Slimming World to take measurements and when you feel stuck and despondent, measure yourself again and feel good when you see the inch loss.


----------



## macast

oh wow!!!!   well done everyone ..... gosh isn't this great 

I'm on another forum that has a weight loss section but there is very little encouragement.... but on here it is great


----------



## AJLang

Well done everyone who has lost weight in the last week, you are doing brilliantly.  Adrienne that is a brilliant weight loss


----------



## lucy123

Donna - you are more than welcome to join us.
Only 2011 weight to be recorded!!!
How about having a guess at what  you have lost approx and record that, or maybe use now as a fresh start - the choice is yours. Great to have you aboard.


----------



## Steff

2 1/2 lb this week from me people

As far as i know weight loss now stands at 


4st 7lbs


----------



## AJLang

Welldone Steffie


----------



## alisonz

Well done Steffie hunny  I've had a bit of an odd week and not expecting to lose any this week  Not too sure what to do from next week as I'll be wearing the latest fashion accessory, a surgical boot thingy, so I think I need to weigh myself before and after and keep my fingers crossed lol
Keep up all the good work everybody xxx


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> 2 1/2 lb this week from me people



Not only a stonking loss, but you've got rid of that nasty 1/2lb that's been offending me! 

Brilliant Steffie,

Andy


----------



## macast

Steffie said:


> 2 1/2 lb this week from me people



omg Steffie ... just seen this..... well done


----------



## Steff

Ahh thanks everyone been slacking with the exercise so must be being back to work lol xx


----------



## Hazel

Steffie - brilliant loss - no idea what Andy is talking about - 2 and 1/2 is great

you go girl

and continued success with your job


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> Steffie - brilliant loss - no idea what Andy is talking about - 2 and 1/2 is great
> 
> you go girl
> 
> and continued success with your job



Do we ever know what he is talking about ? lol 

Thank you Hazel x


----------



## Klocky

Well done Steffie, what is that on your head?


----------



## lucy123

Well done Steffie - keep it up.


Just a note to everyone I may not be posting my weight for a few weeks as I  have been diagnosed with something that explains why my loss suddenly stopped. I go in hospital for a week very shortly to get sorted, so hopefully after that I can start posting some good losses.

It has been quite hard lately with all the exercise I have been doing and healthy eating to not lose anything and I also to be honest have felt a bit of a loser in the WLG but all of your support has kept me going and I hope to add to the loss total shortly.

Still very very proud of you all - keep it up everyone!

Oh and just because I will be away for a week, I want no cheating!!!


----------



## Steff

ty karen and lucy

karen just pmmed you...

Lucy we will all be routing for you , and in your abscence we will all be doing our upmost to keep up the weight loss hun x


----------



## Andy HB

Hazel said:


> Steffie - brilliant loss - no idea what Andy is talking about - 2 and 1/2 is great
> 
> you go girl
> 
> and continued success with your job



I like nice round total numbers. It's an OCD thing I think. Also, you didn't misread "stonking" did you?

Andy 

p.s. Just to keep it in mind, the current total loss is 4st 7lbs, a nice round number, but 5st is even nicer.


----------



## MargB

Well done Steffie and good luck Lucy.  With your 72 hour fast you should lose some weight!!  Mind you, as soon as you eat it could well go back on. 

Crikey Andy, your scales must drive you potty if they tell you .1, ,2 etc when you only want round numbers.  LOL which is fairly evil,


----------



## AJLang

I'm really pleased that I've lost another two pounds this week - if I lose more weight next week I will weigh less than I ever have since I turned 40 (although I am only 42!!).

I think this makes the group's total weight loss * 4st 9lbs*


----------



## macast

AJLang said:


> I'm really pleased that I've lost another two pounds this week - if I lose more weight next week I will weigh less than I ever have since I turned 40 (although I am only 42!!).



that will be brilliant AJ   keep going...... I'm with you all the way!!

I'm with all of you.............. you are all brilliant.  but remember that sometimes we work hard at the 'diet' and exercise but the weight can 'stick' for a while.  if you are exercising it will go (or if you are luck enough to be at your idea weight your body will tone beautifully  ...... remember that muscle weighs more than fat


----------



## lucy123

AJ

That is a fantastic loss - well done you - and i hope you continue to do well.
That must be an excellent feeling.


----------



## Steff

Well done AJ fantastic x


----------



## Mark T

Am I allowed to join in as well?

So far I'm down 2.6 kg since the 5th January, which according to my converter is about 5 lb 12 oz.

Still got another 4 kg to hit my doctors target!


----------



## Steff

More the merrier Mark, well done.....


----------



## lucy123

Mark T said:


> Am I allowed to join in as well?
> 
> So far I'm down 2.6 kg since the 5th January, which according to my converter is about 5 lb 12 oz.
> 
> Still got another 4 kg to hit my doctors target!



You certainly are welcome Mark. Just post your weight each week or whenever you think fits. 

Remember as well the WLG is not all about the weekly weigh in - have a read around the threads particularly the NSV thread.

Great to have you on board, look forward to your next weigh in!


----------



## MargB

Well done AJ.

So true about feeling 'stuck'.  I have felt like that for a few months but actually when I read my weekly record of the weigh-ins, I haven't actually been stuck but only lose .5 or 1lb and sometimes maintaining.  Lets not mention the few gains!!  However, I know from my clothes that I am doing things right.


----------



## Andy HB

MargB said:


> Crikey Andy, your scales must drive you potty if they tell you .1, ,2 etc when you only want round numbers.  LOL which is fairly evil,



Don't worry, I've put a yellow post-it note over the decimal point.


----------



## Andy HB

And some more pretty good weight losses there! 

(and, shhh!, I was actually at 193lbs this morning, there's a possibility I might be able to record my first loss in 2011 tomorrow?!).


----------



## alisonz

Fingers crossed for you Andy


----------



## cazscot

Well done everyone some fantastic losses in there .

I lost 1.5lbs this week so nearly back to the weight I was in October before I started faffing out .

I think that brings the total to *4st 10.5lbs*


----------



## Steff

Well done Carole x


----------



## lucy123

A fantastic loss Carol - keep going girl!


----------



## cazscot

Thanks Girls xxx


----------



## AJLang

Well done Carol, that's a great loss


----------



## Andy HB

Well done Carol!!

I'm in a similar position to you in that I have been losing weight this year, but it's just been taking me back to where I used to be just before Christmas.

Anyway, I am now in a dilemma. I've already weighed myself and to all intents and purposes I am 1/2lb down (well 0.6lbs actually). I can either wait a little longer to lose the extra 1/2lb and record a full 1lb loss, or I can get rid of that nasty 1/2lb on the total right now.

Decisions, decisions! 

Andy


----------



## Andy HB

I decided to wait.

The result is in. I can report a 1lb loss this week!

Also, according to my scales my body fat% is 14.6 (lowest ever), my visceral fat rating is 6 (lowest ever) and my muscle% is 40 (highest ever).

In addition, the last two nights have been completely cramp-free (probably because I have stopped exercising at the moment beyond my normal daily activity - had to cycle into town yesterday).

So it's just excellent news for me all round today!

Current total weight loss is therefore .....

*4st 11.5 lbs*

Andy 

p.s. In case anyone doesn't know, visceral fat is that which surrounds the internal organs. Some of it is needed, but as with most things, too much ain't good. I started at a rating of 13 or so, from memory.


----------



## Steff

Andy well done


----------



## alisonz

Well done Carol and Andy. I will weigh myself in the morning before the hospital so it may well be a very early post. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## FM001

Well done everyone on your successes.  Just a 1lb in the last week but don't think I did myself in favours by getting on the scales this morning after a couple of bottles of red and a lasagna meal last night.


----------



## Steff

alisonz said:


> Well done Carol and Andy. I will weigh myself in the morning before the hospital so it may well be a very early post. Keeping my fingers crossed



fingers are crossed for you Alison on the weight loss and the hospital appointment



toby said:


> Well done everyone on your successes.  Just a 1lb in the last week but don't think I did myself in favours by getting on the scales this morning after a couple of bottles of red and a lasagna meal last night.



Well done Toby on the 1lb loss, you lucky thing lasagne causes a horrific spike for me ..


----------



## lucy123

Andy - well done - you truly are an inspiration!


----------



## FM001

Well done Toby on the 1lb loss, you lucky thing lasagne causes a horrific spike for me ..[/QUOTE]


Thank You Steffie!  To avoid a spike after eating lasagna I use a split insulin dose, last night I injected 2/3 of my insulin before eating and the rest 2 hours later, my highest bg reading was 7.4 and went to bed on 5.7 and woke to 6.1. Split doses are hard to work out at first and it is really a case of trial and error before getting the balance just right.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Toby, really sorry I missed your post -well done on the 1lb off!


----------



## MargB

Well done Andy - but you are still looking at the decimal point!! hahahaha.

How do you know the visceral fat figure?  (think it was that), the one round the internal organs?


----------



## lucy123

Hi Andy (or anyone)

My scales are supposed to do fat and something else, but they just weigh me and then give ERR for the rest. Any idea how I might fix the error?


----------



## Andy HB

MargB said:


> Well done Andy - but you are still looking at the decimal point!! hahahaha.
> 
> How do you know the visceral fat figure?  (think it was that), the one round the internal organs?



I just, I just can't stop looking at the nasty little point (shudders). 

The set of scales I have can send a small electric current though me (from batteries). It forms an electrical circuit from the feet through to the hands and back down via a set of hand grips connected to the base via a wire. Using some jiggery pokery that I don't understand, it can then estimate fat and muscle% plus give a numeric representation of the amount of visceral fat. I have no idea how accurate it is, but have just been paying attention to the direction that the various measurements are going. They do seem to be in direct correlation with my weight loss though, which is good. 



lucy123 said:


> Hi Andy (or anyone)
> 
> My scales are supposed to do fat and something else, but they just weigh me and then give ERR for the rest. Any idea how I might fix the error?



According to my scales there are various errors possible ....

Err1 --> Your palms or soles are not in direct contact with the electrodes
Err2 --> The posture for measurement is wrong.
Err3 --> The soles or palms are too dry.
Err4 --> Values of body composition are out of measureable range (I really don't think this one is likely)
Err5 --> Abnormal operation (it says to re-insert the batteries and try again)

or maybe the batteries are just getting low on juice?

Andy


----------



## AJLang

Well done Andy


----------



## alisonz

So pleased with myself this morning, got on the scales and..................... another 2lb loss yayyyyy


----------



## Andy HB

alisonz said:


> So pleased with myself this morning, got on the scales and..................... another 2lb loss yayyyyy



What a good way to start the week!


----------



## Steff

Alison well done thats a great loss x


----------



## lucy123

Well done Alison - keep up the good work.


----------



## MargB

Well done Alison

what is our total group loss so far then?


----------



## AJLang

Brilliant well done Alison, another two pounds is brilliant


----------



## traceycat

just wanted to say well done to everyone, ive been having a quick look through loads of posts that ive missed since being away. ive still been trying to eat healthy but cant do any excercises until i get the treadmill test done which hopefully will be very soon, havent gained any weight but havent lost any either still 12st 5lb. everyone has been doing so well an i hope to be back to join you all again real soon if thats ok.


----------



## macast

well done Andy and Alison......

that brings our group total to *4st 11.5 lbs*


I hang my head in shame...... I put on 2lbs this week


----------



## lucy123

Oops - sorry Andy I seem to have missed you! 
Very well done indeed.
I am sure I posted a reply to your post but it doesn't show -honest!


----------



## lucy123

macast said:


> well done Andy and Alison......
> 
> that brings our group total to *4st 11.5 lbs*
> 
> 
> I hang my head in shame...... I put on 2lbs this week



Hi Macast,

You shouldn't be hanging your head as that week now has a hard line under it! You should be looking straight into the face of a new week that will be successful for you!


----------



## macast

lucy123 said:


> Hi Macast,
> 
> You shouldn't be hanging your head as that week now has a hard line under it! You should be looking straight into the face of a new week that will be successful for you!



thanks Lucy..... love your advice..... *note to self*.... line under last week.... yaaayyy


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Oops - sorry Andy I seem to have missed you!
> Very well done indeed.
> I am sure I posted a reply to your post but it doesn't show -honest!



No, you did post a reply, I've just re-read it. 

Still, I'll quite happily accept another one with my customary ill-grace!


----------



## AJLang

I hang my head in shame...... I put on 2lbs this week :o[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad about putting on two pounds today is a new day and it's also the start of a new week......the week when you will lose the weight again


----------



## Steff

macast said:


> well done Andy and Alison......
> 
> that brings our group total to *4st 11.5 lbs*
> 
> 
> I hang my head in shame...... I put on 2lbs this week



Dont be to downbeat hun you will come back stronger for it next week xx


----------



## macast

thanks guys for your encouragement 

I went to a friend's for the weekend and ate some lovely stuff including a mousakka... cheese and biscuits ..... and some wine.  so I assume it was the wine   or maybe it was all that cheese 

I kept off the cake and biscuits... and had only one slice of toast .... but did have 'normal' fruit yogurt which would have been high is sugars

oh well...... a great big *__________*  under it


----------



## alisonz

I have to say Marcie I wasn't expecting to lose any, I had a real down week, so I was well shocked lol Chin up hunny xxx


----------



## MargB

1.5lbs off so total loss is *4st 13lbs*


----------



## alisonz

Well done Marg xxxx


----------



## Steff

Marg well done xx


----------



## Andy HB

Is there anything of you left Marg? 

Well done!


----------



## macast

well done Marg


----------



## lucy123

Yeah - well done Marg - I am so pleased with how you are doing since xmas! keep going!


----------



## MargB

LOL Andy - still overweight!!

Lucy, I am amazed by how it is coming off again since Christmas - I felt as if I was stuck from about September onwards with little losses/gains.  15lbs to go to my target weight!!


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm stuck no weight loss this week again driving me mad - I need to lose another 6 to 8 lb please ................................................

ps 8lb since Jan 1 tho


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I'm stuck no weight loss this week again driving me mad - I need to lose another 6 to 8 lb please ................................................
> 
> ps 8lb since Jan 1 tho



Ach draw a line under it hun least theres no gain x you have done amazingly well with the 8lb loss x


----------



## MargB

I agree with Steffie, you are doing well.


----------



## Andy HB

Your body is just drawing breath before the next plunge!

You'll get there.


----------



## alisonz

Well me personally think we all deserve a big pat on the back. We are all doing so well lets keep going


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> Your body is just drawing breath before the next plunge!
> 
> You'll get there.




I agree with Andy Di - it will come off when you are not expecting it!


----------



## lucy123

Right I am posting this as feeling positive this morning. For reasons to be solved, I haven't been losing weight despite excellent exercise and diet. However this week my diet has basically gone to pot and it has only made my sugars silly and me to feel so tired.

So today is the start of a new plan, I am going to get back to excellent eating again and am going to record everything I eat! I probably still won't lose the weight until I have been in hospital, but I believe it will make a difference in the long run.

At least I now see it as healthy eating rather than a diet!  So here goes....


----------



## alisonz

Best of luck to yoy Lucy, I found it really helpful keeping a food diary too.


----------



## MargB

Lucy, you are so right.  I say I am not on a diet but changing my lifestyle which is why I am quite happy to take 18 months to lose the weight.  No rush, this is for life.


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> So today is the start of a new plan, I am going to get back to excellent eating again and am going to record everything I eat! I probably still won't lose the weight until I have been in hospital, but I believe it will make a difference in the long run.
> 
> At least I now see it as healthy eating rather than a diet!  So here goes....





MargB said:


> Lucy, you are so right.  I say I am not on a diet but changing my lifestyle which is why I am quite happy to take 18 months to lose the weight.  No rush, this is for life.



Sounds like a plan to me lucy123 and as MargB says, don't worry too much about the weight for the moment. So long as you're eating healthily, that'll probably be enough. The rest will come later.

Andy


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Marg 

and Good Luck Lucy once you have been in hospital and they hopefully sort the problem out for you the weight will drop off you. But the main thing is that you feel healthty and have good BG levels.

Since Christmas I have just messed about with the same few pounds .....on.....off.....same..........on........off.  I am now one pound heavy than I was before Christmas........I feel as though I have been doing the hokey cokey all I need to do is shake it all about  (maybe not).

It has been so hard over the last 6 weeks I have had to work away from home and live out of a hotel for 4 days a week so just couldn't get it to the right routine. I home now till the 21st Feb (then only in hotel 1 night only )so now is the time to get back into the routine of a healthy diet and doing more exercise. Really need to loose some more weight by end of February or a feel as though i have wasted 2 months ...........all for the sake over eating at Christmas and putting 6 pounds on.


----------



## macast

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Really need to loose some more weight by end of February or a feel as though i have wasted 2 months ...........all for the sake over eating at Christmas and putting 6 pounds on.



we all seem to put on weight at Christmas... I put on 4 pounds

shall we ban Christmas this year?  it will save us a fortune financially......  save us putting on all those pounds in weight .... and save us fretting over having put on weight and ignored our eating plan.  

so savings all round


----------



## MargB

Bah! Humbug!  Oooh humbugs, I like them!

Naw, I shall just learn to forgive myself when I gain at Christmas and then whinge until I lose it again.  So, no change.


----------



## Steff

1lb loss ........


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> 1lb loss ........



Great!! Another landmark reached.

*5st*

Well done Steff!

Andy


----------



## alisonz

Yayyyy well done you Steffie xxx


----------



## macast

well done Steffie 

and a milestone too


----------



## Steff

Thanks guys x


----------



## lucy123

Steffie I want to know how you do it!
Fish and chips and 3 battered sausages in the same week and you still lose a lb!!!!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Steffie I want to know how you do it!
> Fish and chips and 3 battered sausages in the same week and you still lose a lb!!!!



I know what can i say..


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Steff


----------



## AJLang

Well done Steff you are doing brilliantly


----------



## AJLang

I've found this week really difficult (as highlighted in the confessions section) so I was really shocked this morning when I weighed myself four times to check.....and each time it said that I'd lost another two lbs . I am now the lowest weight that I've been since I started my forties.......but still a long way to go.....


----------



## lucy123

AJ - that is fantastic. Maybe a little bit of naughty did you good?


----------



## Mark T

I'm not sure if I should post this, as it will probably drive Andy crazy(er?) 

I lost 0.9 lb's this week!


----------



## lucy123

Hi Mark - thats a great loss so well done - but boss lady is putting her foot down now and saying no more decimals - 1/2 pound increments only!

So add your well earnt 1/2 pound to the total Mark and keep up the good work.

See what you have started Andy!


----------



## Andy HB

Mark T said:


> I'm not sure if I should post this, as it will probably drive Andy crazy(er?)
> 
> I lost *** lb's this week!



I was going to edit the post <shudder>, but will restate it here instead to read that you have lost 9/10 lb.

Aah! Feel better now. 

Well done by the way. A loss is a loss!

Andy


----------



## MargB

I reckon

*5st 2.5lbs*

Someone correct me if I am wrong.

Well done Steff, AJ, Mark T and Andy for ignoring the provacation


----------



## lucy123

Provocation Marg - have I missed something?


----------



## MargB

Mark T said:


> I'm not sure if I should post this, as it will probably drive Andy crazy(er?)
> 
> I lost 0.9 lb's this week!




Not really, all light teasing but it made me laugh!!

Andy is the one who started talking in .2, .3 etc.


----------



## lucy123

Ah that provocation!! Yes he is a cheeky monkey our Andy - keeps us laughing though and is doing so well with his weight loss we have to keep him really!


----------



## Andy HB

MargB said:


> Not really, all light teasing but it made me laugh!!
> 
> Andy is the one who started talking in .2, .3 etc.



Go away! Go away!

Nasty pointy things. Urgh!! Urgh!!

Andy


----------



## teapot8910

Weighed myself at a friends the other day and have lost 4lbs since my last visit to my consultant


----------



## Andy HB

teapot8910 said:


> Weighed myself at a friends the other day and have lost 4lbs since my last visit to my consultant



Brilliant! 

(but to put a dampener on things, shame on me, be careful about trusting other people's scales. My original ones, for example, under report my weight by 1/2 stone! )

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Well done Teapot - do you have much more to lose?


----------



## Andy HB

Actually, teapot you may well have lost more than 4lbs!

Anyway, I can report a 25/10 lb weight loss this week. 

So the total weight loss for the WLG, 2011 is now .....

5st 9lbs

For lunch I'm having soup and bread to keep the progress going a little longer.

......................

THEN I'M HAVING A BLOWOUT OF MY (not very) FAMOUS SLOPPY LASAGNA FOR TEA TO CELEBRATE!!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Andy - another great loss.
Enjoy the Lasagne - you have earnt it!


----------



## macast

Well done Steff, AJ, Mark T, Andy and Teapot 

my weigh-in tomorrow (I always weigh myself after the weekend as weighing on a friday gives me a false sense of security lol)


----------



## alisonz

I know what you mean Macast I weigh myself on a monday too, not holdig my breath on a loss tomorrow tho


----------



## macast

alisonz said:


> I know what you mean Macast I weigh myself on a monday too, not holdig my breath on a loss tomorrow tho



me neither Alison


----------



## teapot8910

lucy123 said:


> Well done Teapot - do you have much more to lose?



hoping to lose a few more before my holiday in may 
don't own any scales at the minute so relying on visits to the consultant/DSN - will update with any losses (hopefully a few! )


----------



## alisonz

Best of luck Teapot hunny xx


----------



## alisonz

OMG  I got on the scales this morning expecting to see a weight GAIN!! Imagine the shock? A 2lb LOSS


----------



## lucy123

Excellent - well done Alison. Keep up the good work so it doesn't bite you next week!


----------



## Mark T

Well done Alison


----------



## Steff

Well done Alison hun xx and all i missed over the weekend


----------



## macast

well done Alison 

I haven't lost or gained


----------



## FM001

Well done everyone, I've nothing to declare this week and sadly put a pound on.


----------



## MargB

Am I the only one bothering to update the total???


----------



## alisonz

Thanks all. Well Macast at least no gain hun xx


----------



## Andy HB

MargB said:


> Am I the only one bothering to update the total???



I think we must be running out of available fingers and toes. 

Meanwhile, here's the total :

*5st 11lb*


----------



## AJLang

alisonz said:


> OMG  I got on the scales this morning expecting to see a weight GAIN!! Imagine the shock? A 2lb LOSS


Alison that's absolutely fantastic, well done


----------



## lucy123

Thanks for doing the total everyone - sorry got a lot on at the moment so been slacking a bit, but promise to be on the ball after next week. Well done everyone - and to those that are struggling keep at it,you will get there!


----------



## alisonz

Thanks aj it was a shock lol


----------



## Andy HB

toby said:


> Well done everyone, I've nothing to declare this week and sadly put a pound on.



Fear not toby. An added pound means nothing.

Just try and lose two pounds over the next week to compensate!


----------



## AJLang

toby said:


> Well done everyone, I've nothing to declare this week and sadly put a pound on.



Hi Toby don't worry about putting on a pound.  Earlier this year, before I started really focusing on my diet and exercise I ate a really, really lovely meal on a Friday night.............and the next day my weight went up by 3 pounds.  It took a week of being really strict to remove but since then the weight has been coming off sadly.  See this blip as a challenge - you'll feel really great when you lose that pound again


----------



## MargB

Ooops 1lb on but it doesn't bother me.  Only a pound and I could lose that this week as long as I don't eat a great big packet of crisps on Saturday!!  Walkers Sensations.  Cheddar cheese and onion.  They were cheap in Home Bargains and erm and well it was hard walking past.


----------



## alisonz

Oooops Marg, oh well draw a line start afresh xx


----------



## lucy123

Thick Pen Marg, straight line - and off you go again!
Good luck this week.

Toby sorry I missed your post - hope you have a good week this week.


----------



## lucy123

Are you all ready for this........

I have lost 5lbs this week........

Total weight Loss: 6 stone 2lbs


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Lucy that a brilliant loss. . As you are getting starved for a few days next week you will hopefully have another good loss next week


----------



## lucy123

I am not too bowled over with the loss though, as my system is doing some very weird things at the moment - when I have had a month of losses I will be happy!

True they will be starving me next week, but I know it won't be real loss and the weight will go back on as soon as I eat - it will be nice whilst it lasts though!!! Thanks Sheilagh.


----------



## AJLang

Lucy that is absolutely brillantly well done You are a star


----------



## lucy123

Thank you AJ. Will be back in a week or so.


----------



## Steff

1LB loss for me this week 


6st  3lbs


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Steff


----------



## AJLang

That's great news Steffied, well done


----------



## Steff

hay i like steffied xx

thanks gals x


----------



## alisonz

Well done Steffie(d) and lucy lets keep it up


----------



## lucy123

Congratulations on your loss Steffie - do you have far to go to your goal?


----------



## Steff

Thanks same to you

4lb to go


----------



## alisonz

WOW you go girl xxx


----------



## Mark T

I've lost 2lb this week!


----------



## Steff

Mark well done x


----------



## Northerner

Great stuff Mark! I weighed myself for the first time in ages and I'm pretty much what I have been for months. I half expected to weigh much more, so at least that's a result, if not a loss! Still need to lose about a stone though, so I've not given up!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Mark on the weight loss - Keep up the good work.
Alan - well done on maintaining - its better than a nasty gain.

I have maintained for ages and now this week doing nothing different the 5lb dropped off, so keep at it and it will go down.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Well done Mark on the weight loss - Keep up the good work.
> Alan - well done on maintaining - its better than a nasty gain.
> 
> I have maintained for ages and now this week doing nothing different the 5lb dropped off, so keep at it and it will go down.



5lb is amazing Lucy!  With so much lost, do you fancy sharing it so I can feel better?


----------



## Freddie99

I'm down to seventy nine kilos from eighty six at the start of the year. I did lose five of that thanks to having gastroenteritis though. The last two have been shifted thanks to the new job being rather physical.


----------



## Steff

Well done Tom and Alan x


----------



## lucy123

Hi Tom - Whatever the reason for losing it - I would claim it as a great loss.
I saw you were quite poorly a while back - I hope you are feeling better now.
Sounds like the job is suiting you in more ways than one - do you do much more exercise because of it?


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> 5lb is amazing Lucy!  With so much lost, do you fancy sharing it so I can feel better?



Oh okay - you can have a whole 0.5lb, but only because it is you!


----------



## Dizzydi

Been naughty and not stepped on scale for 2 week. I must do in the morn. Still got 6 to 8 lb till I reach my Target x


----------



## Andy HB

Shh! I've lost a shudder inducing 0.5lb.

Current total loss

*6st 5.5lbs*

(I think, but haven't included anything for Tom)

By the way, I wouldn't normally mention such a piddling amount, but it means that I'm only 1lb away from my second target weight.

I'm contemplating whether any more needs to come off, but will ask the medical guys/gals when I see them next.


----------



## alisonz

I haven't had a loss this week  Oh well try again next week


----------



## macast

well done to those who lost weight this week 

and for those who didn't... then just draw a line under it and start again 

I've lost a pound this week at weigh-in.... would have liked 2  but hey ho one pound is good

so I think the group total is........... *drum roll*



6st 6.5lbs

well done!!!


----------



## AJLang

Mark T said:


> I've lost 2lb this week!



Well done!!!


----------



## AJLang

TomH said:


> I'm down to seventy nine kilos from eighty six at the start of the year. I did lose five of that thanks to having gastroenteritis though. The last two have been shifted thanks to the new job being rather physical.



Well done Tom although sorry to hear about the gastroenteritis


----------



## Freddie99

AJLang said:


> Well done Tom although sorry to hear about the gastroenteritis



Well it did save me some work haha!


----------



## MargB

1lb off but not to be recorded as it is the 1lb that went on last week!

As you were!

But last week I was in a 2 day conference with buffet grub, team meal in the evening and diet out of the window.

I got away with it.


----------



## macast

MargB said:


> 1lb off but not to be recorded as it is the 1lb that went on last week!
> 
> As you were!
> 
> But last week I was in a 2 day conference with buffet grub, team meal in the evening and diet out of the window.
> 
> I got away with it.



well done Marg for only putting a pound on during the conference... I've been to those before and it is a massive carb buffet

and well done for taking that pound back off again


----------



## Northerner

I think you've done really well there Marg - very difficult to watch your weight in that kind of environment, so well done!


----------



## Steff

No gain no loss this week x


----------



## MargB

Well done Steff, maintaining is an art form!!


----------



## Steff

thank you Marg


----------



## alisonz

Woooo same as me hunny lol xxx


----------



## Andy HB

This is rubbish! 

We need to work harder people. I'm still 1lb up on my best too. I need to put some graft in to get to my 13.5 stone target.

(just trying to keep the standards up for lucy123's return! Which, I hope, won't be too long now. I hope the news is good too.)

Andy


----------



## Mark T

I've lost 1/2 lb this week - maybe I shouldn't of added some nuts to my diet to balance the carbs out a bit


----------



## Steff

well done mark


----------



## lucy123

Helllooooo!
Well you can add another 7lbs to my last weeks 5lbs loss! - Only 4lb to go to get to my lowest ever again now!! 

To anyone I have missed who has lost - well done - will try and get time to read later. Feeling a bit washed out at the  moment - can someone add my loss to the total - don't trust myself counting today! 

Well done for resisting MargB party plans too - Margb I will be talking to you shortly!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Helllooooo!
> Well you can add another 7lbs to my last weeks 5lbs loss! - Only 4lb to go to get to my lowest ever again now!!
> 
> To anyone I have missed who has lost - well done - will try and get time to read later. Feeling a bit washed out at the  moment - can someone add my loss to the total - don't trust myself counting today!
> 
> Well done for resisting MargB party plans too - Margb I will be talking to you shortly!!!!!



Glad to see you back Lucy - and well done on the weight loss - half a stone! Goodness me! Hoping that things are OK, will look forward to hearing more from you when you are feeling stronger


----------



## Steff

well done Lucy


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Steffie


----------



## AJLang

Andy HB said:


> This is rubbish!
> 
> We need to work harder people. I'm still 1lb up on my best too. I need to put some graft in to get to my 13.5 stone target.
> 
> (just trying to keep the standards up for lucy123's return! Which, I hope, won't be too long now. I hope the news is good too.)
> 
> Andy



Oh flip Lucy is back with a great weight loss whilst we've been enjoying ourselves partying......oh well the yummy food and drinkWas great  whilst it lasted..... Now Lucys back we will have to be good


----------



## lucy123

Hmmm Hmmm. I need Names AJ - who was the ringleader - I bet i can guess!
Yes I am back and expecting us all to pull our finger out and go for it this week.
I need to especially as really don't want to put on what i have lost!
However I have been told to come home and eat whatever i want for lunch - so strangely for me its cheesy beans on toast being cooked by hubby as I speak - can't wait to test after that one!


----------



## Carina1962

I have lost 2lbs this week  due to sticking to the WW propoints plan, going on my Wii Fit most nights and walking to and from work.  I will be starting my 11 weeks GP/dietician referall on Wed this week so I feel focussed now and am looking forward to good weight loss in the coming months


----------



## Steff

Carina well done good going x


----------



## lucy123

I think that takes us to:

7 stones 2lbs

Just a reminder to all (including me!) if you lose can you bring the total forward and update it please, so we can all see where we are at!

Right I am off to look for Margb now - i think she owes us some press ups or something!


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> I think that takes us to:
> 
> 7 stones 2lbs
> 
> Just a reminder to all (including me!) if you lose can you bring the total forward and update it please, so we can all see where we are at!
> 
> Right I am off to look for Margb now - i think she owes us some press ups or something!



I knew if I waited long enough you'd cave in and do the addition yourself!! 

Got to get your brain cells properly activated again.


----------



## lucy123

That may take some time - I am waiting for you to check it and tell me I am wrong now!

Its an amazing loss so far everyone - we will be at ten stone in no time!


----------



## lucy123

Anyone seen Margb?

Come on Marg - on my reckoning you need to forfeit the following for all your naughtiness!

Cake Jelly and trifle party = 100 press ups (one handed)
Chocolate = 1 mile sprint in less than 5 mins (or you do it again and again!!)
Jaffa Cake -= 100 lengths of the pool in less than 30 mins!!
Battenburg cake - 3 back to back aerobic classes!!

...3 days on Andys rowing machine none stop for the curry. Let me know when you are starting this - you have until the end of the week to finish it all!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Carina that's a great weightloss


----------



## Northerner

carina62 said:


> I have lost 2lbs this week  due to sticking to the WW propoints plan, going on my Wii Fit most nights and walking to and from work.  I will be starting my 11 weeks GP/dietician referall on Wed this week so I feel focussed now and am looking forward to good weight loss in the coming months



Well done Carina!


----------



## MargB

Well done everyone.  I have been out for a meal this evening to celebrate my birthday - surely I will not be penalised for that??

Welcome back Lucy.  Have checked your calcs and you are correct!  I wasn't sure if we were still keeping count.

Have just done the press ups!


----------



## lucy123

Hi Marg - I didn't realise it was your birthday - hope you have had a fantastic day and sorry this is late. You certainly won't be penalised - unless you took the rest of the WLG with you!!


----------



## Steff

MargB said:


> Well done everyone.  I have been out for a meal this evening to celebrate my birthday - surely I will not be penalised for that??
> 
> Welcome back Lucy.  Have checked your calcs and you are correct!  I wasn't sure if we were still keeping count.
> 
> Have just done the press ups!



Marg happy birthday you kept that quiet x hope you had a good meal


----------



## Sheilagh1958

MargB said:


> Well done everyone.  I have been out for a meal this evening to celebrate my birthday - surely I will not be penalised for that??
> 
> Welcome back Lucy.  Have checked your calcs and you are correct!  I wasn't sure if we were still keeping count.
> 
> Have just done the press ups!



Happy Birthday MargB hope you had a good day


----------



## MargB

Thanks everyone.  My actual birthday was Thursday but celebrated today with some family.

Shall see what the scales say on Tuesday!


----------



## Mark T

Hopefully I don't put too much back on, we are going for the trip to the zoo today and I'm having a birthday meal early next week too.

Maybe I should weigh myself on Sunday instead of Saturday.  At least the zoo trip is going to be lots of exercise.


----------



## Northerner

Hope you enjoy the Zoo trip Mark!


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Hope you enjoy the Zoo trip Mark!


Should I be bringing back a bag of (chocolate) animal droppings for all the dieters?


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Should I be bringing back a bag of (chocolate) animal droppings for all the dieters?



Not sure if that would be a temptation or not!


----------



## Jennywren

Hi , i started weight watchers 3 weeks ago but didnt want to come here too early and put added pressure on myself , because i know i would fail , so i have emailed Lucy and felt it was ok to join you all now and so far i have lost 7lbs  

so if i can add to total that makes total group loss 

7 stones 9lbs


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> Hi , i started weight watchers 3 weeks ago but didnt want to come here too early and put added pressure on myself , because i know i would fail , so i have emailed Lucy and felt it was ok to join you all now and so far i have lost 7lbs
> 
> so if i can add to total that makes total group loss
> 
> 7 stones 9lbs



Jenny thats amazing well done you have done yourself proud x


----------



## Jennywren

Thanks Steffie , it certainly makes you want to carry on


----------



## lucy123

Hi Jenny and so pleased you joined us.
Don't put too much pressure on yourself. You have had a great start.
Just a suggestion to keep you going - do you plan your meals before the day starts, this usually helps me - otherwise its so easy to start the day wrong and then give in for the rest of the day. I presume you are recording what you eat for WW?


----------



## Jennywren

Thanks Lucy , i do plan more or less ie i might change the ww meal but have a rough idea what i am going to have for the day , i did start out writting everything down but now ive got in the swing ive been a bit slap dash , i do keep a note of points im having and points i have left on calculator and keyring so know i wont under estimate


----------



## AJLang

Hi Jennywren that's absolutely brilliant weight loss. Well done!  I love the Weightwatchers propoints.....I plan all of my food a week in advance on my computer and then alter it each day, usually giving myself less food and more wine (or champagne!!!)


----------



## AJLang

Happy belated birthday MargB does that mean we can Have another WLG party??


----------



## lucy123

AJLang said:


> Happy belated birthday MargB does that mean we can Have another WLG party??


 
Hmmm Hmmmm!!


----------



## MargB

You can't blame for that one.  Have just done the aerobic classes.

Well done Jenny - I was so cynical when I started Slimming World and convinced I would soon give up.  I think watching the weekly total really helped me through although it is hard work.  On here we say to put a line under any gains and keep moving on.


----------



## alisonz

I have had no loss again this week how annoying? Need to kick start things again


----------



## macast

wow!!!  some great weight-losses.... well done 

I've lost 3lbs this week.... but not all my own hard work as I wasn't well for a couple of days and one of them I didn't eat very much.  so will have to watch that I don't put it back on 

anyway.... that brings the total to *7 stones 12lbs* 

that's a whole *person*


----------



## Steff

Ali well done maintain is good,

Marcie also good going well done x


----------



## MargB

3lb weight loss is really good - well done and you probably will not put it back on.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Macast 3lb weight loss is brilliant, well done!  Hope that you're now feeling better


----------



## macast

AJLang said:


> Hi Macast 3lb weight loss is brilliant, well done!  Hope that you're now feeling better



thanks.... yes feeling much better although haven't got rid of the cold altogether yes.... you know how they linger on


----------



## alisonz

Well done you Macast probably not the way you wanted to but a loss is a loss xxxx


----------



## macast

I've just had a home curry on the pretext of it helping get rid of my cold


----------



## lucy123

Hi All - well after my 12lb loss in 2 weeks (mainly due to hospital) I have put on 2lbs. I am really quite pleased with this as I know I could have quite easily put it all back on. It has been an effort to only have a 2lb gain, so I am happy with that. Looking for a loss next week again


----------



## macast

well done Lucy for only putting back 2lbs


----------



## Northerner

Well, after weeks and weeks of not shifting a single ounce, I have finally shed a measly pound! I know it's not very much, but as I say I have been exactly the same weight for ages, so it's nice to see a different number on the scales, especially since it is moving in the right direction!

*7 stones 13lbs*


----------



## lucy123

Well done Alan, hopefully this is the start of something new!  
Remind me - do you want to lose much?


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Well done Alan, hopefully this is the start of something new!
> Remind me - do you want to lose much?



I would like to lose another 16 pounds. Although I may not appear overweight (in fact I'm not, on the BMI scale), I can see all the extra weight is around my middle, which isn't healthy. I have been a very light person throughout my life, but over the past year or so been way above my ideal weight.


----------



## lucy123

Thats achievable Alan - are you being really good with your diet again? Why not set some mini targets and give it a good go for a while? Summer is coming!


----------



## Mark T

I've lost 1lb this week, which I'm pleased with since I had a large steak at the begining of the week!

I believe this brings the total to:

8 st

someone will have to correct me if i'm wrong, i'm a metric person


----------



## lucy123

Hi Mark, well done - a good loss. Your maths are correct too! 
8 stone folks is amazing - lets keep at it!


----------



## macast

well done Northerner... and Mark 

my weigh-in is monday.... but I got on the scales this morning and no weight loss from monday to now     ah well.... onwards and upwards..... or is that downwards?  LOL


----------



## Carina1962

I've lost another 1lb this week   This I think brings total to 


8st 1lb


----------



## Northerner

Well done Mark and Carina!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Carina - keep it up.


----------



## Carina1962

Thanks Northerner and Lucy  After months of struggling I think i have found the method for me, all i'm doing is following the new WW propoints plan and doing a little excercise every day ie walking to and from work or going on the Wii Fit for half an hour but it certainly is working for me at the moment


----------



## Steff

Well done to all ive not been keeping a close eye on my weight at the minute, seems to go to back of my mind when i have other worries, but shall be back again next week  with a loss i hope


----------



## macast

well done Carina

just draw a line under it Steffie and start again..... isn't that what you said to me one week last month? 

I've lost nothing this week..... sorry guys ...nothing to add to the group total.  here's my line ______________

right!!!  start again


----------



## AJLang

A massive well done to everyone who has lost weight.  I have a confession.........I've put on five pounds.  In my defence I have had some challenging times over the past few weeks and I must confess that the extra food and drink was delicious.  But I've now set myself a goal of losing at least four of those pounds between now and the eye op which is in a fortnight.  Lucy I promise to be a good girl!!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> A massive well done to everyone who has lost weight.  I have a confession.........I've put on five pounds.  In my defence I have had some challenging times over the past few weeks and I must confess that the extra food and drink was delicious.  But I've now set myself a goal of losing at least four of those pounds between now and the eye op which is in a fortnight.  Lucy I promise to be a good girl!!



Good luck AJ  I don't think anyone can blame you for indulging yourself lately, given all you have had to deal with - I'm sure that, with your positive attitude, you will achieve your 4 pound loss!


----------



## AJLang

aaaaaaaaaaagh thank you very much Northener That's really motivational


----------



## Jennywren

Well done everyone on this weeks weight losses , i have lost another 2lbs so thats 9lb in 4 weeks , Carina like you i am doing the pro points plan with weight watchers i think its great .so total group weight loss is now 8st 3lb


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> Well done everyone on this weeks weight losses , i have lost another 2lbs so thats 9lb in 4 weeks , Carina like you i am doing the pro points plan with weight watchers i think its great .so total group weight loss is now 8st 3lb



Fantastic Jenny, well done!


----------



## Steff

Well done Jenny x


----------



## Dizzydi

The weight loss has finally kick started again.

2 lb loss this week so far


----------



## Steff

Di fantastic news well done girl xx


----------



## Northerner

Well done Di! And I've finally lost another pound after goodness knows how long! Hurrah! 

So that makes (with Di's 2 pounds) total group weight loss is now 8st 6lb


----------



## Andy HB

Well done everyone. You might shame me into getting serious again!


----------



## macast

well done everyone.... gosh aren't we doing well!!  we've now lost almost 8 and a half stone...... exactly what I want to weigh by mid-summer


----------



## MargB

Well done - Macast I read that as YOU had lost 8.5 stone!  I was seriously impressed.

Well, I have lost 2.5 lbs this week so new total is *8st 8.5lbs*


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Well done - Macast I read that as YOU had lost 8.5 stone!  I was seriously impressed.
> 
> Well, I have lost 2.5 lbs this week so new total is *8st 8.5lbs*



Well done Marg!


----------



## macast

MargB said:


> Well done - Macast I read that as YOU had lost 8.5 stone!  I was seriously impressed.
> 
> Well, I have lost 2.5 lbs this week so new total is *8st 8.5lbs*




wow!!  8.5 stone????  that would have been an amazing weight-loss 

well done Marg.... 2.5 lbs is a really good loss this week


----------



## Mark T

Unfortunately I think my loss is going to slow down   I've managed to pull a muscle in my hip and it looks like I'll have to stop exercising for a few days to give it time to repair itself (I gave my self calf cramps this morning trying to fast-walk through the pain from my hip).

But congrats Marg 

To put things in perspective, my 23 month son is currently 14 kg or ~2.2 stone.  So we have lost weight equiventlent to 4 little boys!  If only we had gained the energy equivelent as well


----------



## macast

Mark T said:


> To put things in perspective, my 23 month son is currently 14 kg or ~2.2 stone.  So we have lost weight equiventlent to 4 little boys!  If only we had gained the energy equivelent as well




LOL.... you made me laugh 


sorry you've pulled a muscle


----------



## Catareta

Sadly a 1lb gain for me this week... :-( bloody high insulin doses


----------



## Steff

well done Marg and all 

Where is lucy not seen her for few days


----------



## MargB

Onward and upward Caterata.  At least you know why so don't beat yourself up.

IT

As others say, draw a line under it.

Mark, sorry you have pulled a muscle.

The consultant at Slimming World was talking about people who reach target, stop attending and then return.  The worst she had was a woman who lost 10 stone - yes 10 stone, returned a year later and had gained 12 stone.  Our consultant said she just could not believe it.  Neither could we because that is 1 stone a month.  You have got to know you are gaining weight.  Me being me, taking it with a little pinch of salt!


----------



## Steff

With illness and one thing or another this week i expected some weight loss and have indeed lost 1lb x


----------



## alisonz

Yayyyyyy well done hunny xxx


----------



## Steff

thank you xx


----------



## Northerner

Well done Steffie, sorry it was because of illness though!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done everyone I have also lost a pound this week

new total is 8st 9.5lbs


----------



## Steff

well done Shei

xx


----------



## Northerner

Well done Sheilagh!


----------



## lucy123

Well done everyone - we are fast approaching 10 stone - amazing isn't it.

Hoping now I am getting sorted I will be able to add a good bit to the total soon x


----------



## MargB

well done Sheilagh!!

Steff, did you add your loss to the total???


----------



## Steff

MargB said:


> well done Sheilagh!!
> 
> Steff, did you add your loss to the total???



No i did not im lost as to were we are at too


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> No i did not im lost as to were we are at too



With your pound the total is now 8st 10.5lbs


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> With your pound the total is now 8st 10.5lbs



thanks statman Al x


----------



## alisonz

WOW thats almost what my middle 24 year old daughter weighs lol


----------



## Mark T

I've managed to loose 1.5 lb's this week despite taking a couple of days off from exercise, so the total now is:

8st 12lb


----------



## Northerner

Excellent Mark! Well done!


----------



## Steff

Well done Mark xx


----------



## alisonz

Well done Mark keep up the good work. Every lost pound counts


----------



## Mark T

thanks 

I'm actually less than 2 lb away from my first target, which is to meet my Doctors instructions on diagnosis of "lose a good stone".

The next target is to get to a BMI of 25, which would be another 12 lb

I'm getting there! yay


----------



## lucy123

Mark - you reall are doing so well and I think your GP will be so pleased with you.
Congratulations and keep it up.


----------



## Steff

So lovely to see the  encouragment flowing


----------



## kitten

Well done to you all lovelies  Here's to us all being slimmer and slinkier 
I've lost 8lbs in two weeks  whooo.
love to you all lucy xxx
p.s. im down to 11 stone now  yeeeha x


----------



## teapot8910

Thats brill news lucy!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## lucy123

Kitten - that is a fantastic loss in 2 weeks - I should think you are pleased!
That takes our loss to:

9 stone 6lbs!

Guys I reckon we can hit 10 stone this week!


----------



## Andy HB

Everyone is doing well! Congrats to all 

Despite the odd 'relapse', I'm closing in on my second target again (just 3lbs away now).

This week I've 're-lost' the 3lbs that I 'put on' last week.


----------



## Steff

well done kitten great work x


----------



## Northerner

kitten said:


> Well done to you all lovelies Here's to us all being slimmer and slinkier
> I've lost 8lbs in two weeks  whooo.
> love to you all lucy xxx
> p.s. im down to 11 stone now  yeeeha x



Fantastic Lucy! Well done!


----------



## alisonz

Well after the day I had wednesday (4x2 finger Kit Kats and Fish and Chips for tea)  I stood on the scales this morning and WOW my biggest loss ever 5lb put that with the 1lb I lost last week and my total loss is 6lb yayyyyy
This means I am only 1lb off my first stone since the middle of January 
This brings the total group loss to 

9stone11llbs


----------



## alisonz

Sorry peeps not got the hang of sizes/colours on here lol


----------



## lucy123

Well done Alison - thats a fantastic loss
Total loss:

9 stone 11 lbs


----------



## alisonz

Thank you Lucy and thanks for sorting my mess out


----------



## Northerner

alisonz said:


> Thank you Lucy and thanks for sorting my mess out



Well done Alison! I went back and corrected your post


----------



## alisonz

Thankies Northe


----------



## MargB

Well done Alison!!!

Are you doing this all on your own?  Or part of a club - e.g. Slimming World?


----------



## alisonz

I'm completely solo on this Marg. All I have done is cut out (mostly) all the junk and cut right down on portion size. I also find (not sure if this is down to the Metformin) that I don't snack between meals either, if I do want something I tend to have an apple. I have slip ups from time to time but I am so determined to lose all this weight.


----------



## MargB

R.E.S.P.E.C.T. - I am in awe!  Well done, it is hard enough with a support group and the weekly weigh in but to do it on your own - brilliant.


----------



## Mark T

MargB said:


> R.E.S.P.E.C.T. - I am in awe!  Well done, it is hard enough with a support group and the weekly weigh in but to do it on your own - brilliant.


But we are the support group here 

Now where is my little skirt and pom poms so I can get on with the cheerleading? ; Go Alison - Go Marge


----------



## macast

well done Kitten   well done Andy   and well done Alison 


hope I didn't miss anyone ...... no weight-loss for me ... again ... but I didn't gain any while looking after my grandson for a week at their house.... so I'm well pleased with that

now.... let me get at that Wii !!!


----------



## Steff

well done huni@alison xx


----------



## alisonz

Mark you are so right the WLG IS my support and I thank each and every one of you. 
I also need to thank the little lady that sits on my shoulder (via text messages) and tells me off if I have too many takeaways. She knows who she is and I love her lots xxx


----------



## Andy HB

alisonz said:


> Mark you are so right the WLG IS my support and I thank each and every one of you.
> I also need to thank the little lady that sits on my shoulder (via text messages) and tells me off if I have too many takeaways. She knows who she is and I love her lots xxx



Well done Alison.

Re: Takeaways. I have a 'cunning' approach to them. I am allowed one a month without any penalties. However, if I have two in a month I CANNOT have one during the next month. If I have three in a month, then I CANNOT have one for the next two months and so on.

It's worked so far and I congratulate myself at the end of each month for not having a takeaway on each day! But if I ever did (have a takeaway on each day), then I'd make sure it was February in a non-leap year!!


----------



## alisonz

Andy as a rule I have one treat a week and that is my Maccy D on a saturday  I do try to avoid takeaways because of it but face we none of us are perfect yet are we?


----------



## MargB

My 'treat' is a bacon butty at work on Friday.  With brown sauce. Sigh.


----------



## Mark T

I?m following something similar to Andy I think.  I?m working on the concept that I can have one nice meal out per month and that is my treat for good behaviour.

I?m not sure what I?m going to do when we get to our summer holiday ? possibly relax the rule.

We have never really been one for McD?s or pizza?s because of my wifes IBS, it can be triggered by most spices and fatty foods, dairy, pickles, most fruits.


----------



## Jennywren

Well done everyone  Only a pound for me this week but thats better than a gain , having a lot of hypos at the moment ,so am really good all day they go hy[po later!!!!! Been shopping with mum this morning for her outfit for my sisters wedding and had to hypos  diabetes and dieting really dont mix well do they 

So total group loss now 9 Stone 12lbs


----------



## lucy123

Well done on your 1lb loss Jenny, 
I do know what you mean about the hypos, you sort of feel you are undoing all the good work whilst treating it. A 1lb loss is perfectly acceptable loss though so well done you.


----------



## alisonz

As I've said before Jenny a lb is a lb and its one less to carry so well done hunny xx


----------



## Steff

Jenny well done


----------



## MargB

Well done Jenny and Snap!  I have also lost 1lb this week so the total is

*9st 13lb*


----------



## Northerner

Hurrah! Well done Marg and Jenny! Guess what? I have also lost a pound! That brings the total to *10st!!!*


----------



## Steff

Well done Alan and Marg

Great total loss


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done everyone.,


----------



## lucy123

Well done Alan and Margb -a 1lb loss is fantastic.

To everyone else, well done on 10 stone loss since Christmas - it really is a job well done!


----------



## Mark T

Yay! 10st Well done all of us


----------



## MargB

OOh, brilliant!  Let's have a big cake to celebrate!


----------



## lucy123

I can provide a round of flaxseed and wheatgerm muffins if you like Margb - I am sure thats what you meant isn't it?


----------



## macast

10 stone   wow.... well done us!!!  

no cakes..... just a big pat on the back


----------



## Dizzydi

*Make that 10st 2 lb*

I jumped on the scales this morning and I have managed to shed another 2 lb 

Not quite sure how I am managing to lose weight since I have not been able to exercise since my muscle injury!! 

I'm back to my wedding weight of Sept 09 - still trying aiming for another 5 lb

Congratulations everyone else on all your weight loses - and may it continue with speed !!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I jumped on the scales this morning and I have managed to shed another 2 lb
> 
> Not quite sure how I am managing to lose weight since I have not been able to exercise since my muscle injury!!
> 
> I'm back to my wedding weight of Sept 09 - still trying aiming for another 5 lb
> 
> Congratulations everyone else on all your weight loses - and may it continue with speed !!



Di well done brillaint weight loss xx


----------



## lucy123

Well done Di - thats an excellent loss.
Total Group Loss:

10 stone 2 lbs


----------



## Andy HB

Well done Dizzydi!

Drumroll ...........

As of this morning, my second target of 13stone 7lbs has been reached. 

That is a 1lb loss which I will record now.

So the Group Total is now

*10st 3lbs*


----------



## lucy123

Andy - you just amaze me!
Well done!
Hoping to post myself tomorrow - fingers crossed!


----------



## Steff

Well done Andy


----------



## Andy HB

Thanks Steffie and Lucy.

It's the distinct lack of almond fingers and other naughties that has done the trick over the last week or two, I think. 

But it shows, atleast for me, that after a large gain, a large loss can be achieved if I put my mind to it. But I have to admit, I was not expecting to do it quite so quickly!


----------



## Catareta

2lb loss this week - so total loss 1lb as gained last week... its on the way down as well as the BS x


----------



## Steff

Cat well done on the loss x


----------



## lucy123

Well done Cat - keep up the good work!

*Total Loss 10st 4lbs*


----------



## macast

well done Di, Andy and Cat for your weight losses this week


----------



## alisonz

Well done everyone that has lost over the past few days. 10 stone its amazing


----------



## lucy123

Hi All, Now I know this post might sound a bit rambly and a bit showy offy but its been a long wait!

Got my meds sorted this week and also changed to a low gi diet.

I pledged to lose 2lb per week until 25th June (and then will set another goal).

I said I would post my actual against my target weight each week.

I started the diet on Sunday and the meds on Tuesday (so not really a full week until Sunday) ....and

Target loss: 2lb
Actual loss: 6lb (in 5 days!)
Varance to target: +4lb

I will probably weigh again on sunday and then may post on Sundays going forward.

I am so flipping chuffed I could actually cry. Things have been so bad since November and I finally feel I am turning a corner! 

I feel so much better healthwise too

As I say apologies if I sound too pleased

Total group loss: 10 stone 10lbs!


----------



## Mark T

Well done Lucy and keep at it!

At this rate as a group we are going to lose more then I actually weigh! (got about 16 lb to go assuming I don't loose any more)


----------



## Northerner

Brilliant Lucy, so pleased for you! Well done!


----------



## MargB

FANTASTIC!!!  Well done Lucy and I am so pleased things are being sorted out for you.

Mark, our total loss now is more than I currently weigh.  Perhaps at all the meets during the year we should leave an empty place for the WLG total and perhaps even two places at some stage!


----------



## Mark T

MargB said:


> ...Mark, our total loss now is more than I currently weigh.  Perhaps at all the meets during the year we should leave an empty place for the WLG total and perhaps even two places at some stage!


We need to buy a cardboard cutout person maybe?


----------



## alisonz

Fantastic news Lucy, I know just how confidence boosting it is with a loss like that. Keep up the good work hunny xxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Excellent news Lucy you deserve it 

Well done to all the other loosers to.

I have stayed the same this week. I just can't seem to loose weight at the moment.....loose a few pounds and then it goes back on the next week. Feel as though I am doing the hokey cokey


----------



## Mark T

I've lost 2lb this week which makes me happy as I've hit my first goal!

So the group loss now is:

10 stone 12 lbs


----------



## Steff

Excellent well done Mark nice way to start the weekend


----------



## Northerner

Well done Mark!


----------



## lucy123

Excellent Mark and very well done on reaching your goal. Are you setting a new goal now? You really are doing very well.


----------



## Mark T

lucy123 said:


> Excellent Mark and very well done on reaching your goal. Are you setting a new goal now? You really are doing very well.


My next goal is a BMI of less then 25.  Currently it's 26.8


----------



## lucy123

A very achievable and healthy goal Mark - you can do it!


----------



## Andy HB

Notch up another 1lb for me for my normal weekly weigh in.

*10st 13lbs*

Ok! Who's going to break the 11stones!!


----------



## Steff

Well done Andy x


----------



## lucy123

You keep losing don't you Andy! Excellent loss! Well done!


----------



## alisonz

Nice one Andy. I'll post mine in the morning


----------



## Andy HB

Better be quick! 

I'm not eating anything for the rest of today or for breakfast tomorrow! I'm also getting up early and have my scales next to my bed along with my pc which I will be leaving on all night signed into this forum on this thread!! It's a dead cert, as far as I'm concerned. I have everything covered (11stone, here I come!)


----------



## lucy123

HAHA -Was hoping I could just top it but I have lost only another 0.6lbs since Friday and think I will keep that til next Friday!


----------



## Andy HB

*Narfax!!!!*

Failed!! Only 0.4lbs lost. 

(shudders)


----------



## lucy123

If we combine my 0.6 and your 0.4 though Andy???
No..best leave it for a true 1lb loss!


----------



## macast

well done to everyone who has lost weight this week.  the scales are still stuck for me and no weight-loss..... again!!!  

no idea what is wrong.... as I'm keeping the fat off my plate.... eating lots of green veg..... definately no cakes and biscuits.  really don't know why my weight has stuck for the last few weeks.

I need to shift some as I'm due to go to the DSN for HbA1c and cholesterol tests very soon and she will make me get on the scales


----------



## Andy HB

macast said:


> well done to everyone who has lost weight this week.  the scales are still stuck for me and no weight-loss..... again!!!
> 
> no idea what is wrong.... as I'm keeping the fat off my plate.... eating lots of green veg..... definately no cakes and biscuits.  really don't know why my weight has stuck for the last few weeks.
> 
> I need to shift some as I'm due to go to the DSN for HbA1c and cholesterol tests very soon and she will make me get on the scales



Well, since my last loss, 2lbs has mysteriously attached itself to me! No idea why, I've been pretty good too (well, apart from Monday, but that was hardly 2lbs worth of naughtiness!).

I did do a bit of rowing yesterday and have been drinking loads (not for any bad reason, I hasten to add!), so perhaps it's a combination of things. 

If you're doing all the right things, then take it that your body is getting rid of the fat and replacing it with nice healthy muscle! That's what I'm assuming for the mo! 

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Its that dreaded 'plateau' Macast. We all hit it and especially after doing well for so long. Keep at it - its nothing you are doing wrong - and hopefully you will get a nice surprise when you least expect it!

Are you sure your exercise pattern and portion sizes haven't wandered at all - if you are sure then just keep at it! You are doing so well.


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> Well, since my last loss, 2lbs has mysteriously attached itself to me! No idea why, I've been pretty good too (well, apart from Monday, but that was hardly 2lbs worth of naughtiness!).
> 
> I did do a bit of rowing yesterday and have been drinking loads (not for any bad reason, I hasten to add!), so perhaps it's a combination of things.
> 
> If you're doing all the right things, then take it that your body is getting rid of the fat and replacing it with nice healthy muscle! That's what I'm assuming for the mo!
> 
> Andy


 
Andy - it probably is that you are so close to your goal that you will have these little ups and downs. I wouldn't worry as i know you - it will be off very soon I should imagine!


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Andy - it probably is that you are so close to your goal that you will have these little ups and downs. I wouldn't worry as i know you - it will be off very soon I should imagine!



Yes 1lb went whoosh this morning! I'm hoping that by the end of the week I'll be back where I started, but to be honest I'm pretty sanguine about it all now.

Anyway, just a reminder that the current group loss total is still

*10st 13lbs*


----------



## MargB

Don't hate me Andy but I lost 1lb this week so the total is:

*11st 0lb*


----------



## lucy123

Fantastic Margb - and great to see you are still popping in!
That last stone came off very quickly folks! Lets see if we can do it again!


----------



## Catareta

*:-(*

Gained 1lb this week - so back to square one


----------



## MargB

I have amended my target at Slimming World and have 1lb to go to reach it.  Then the battle of maintaining it begins.  I need to tone up and then in 6 months will start the weight loss again to get to my real target.


----------



## Steff

well done Marg 

Cat dont get to disheartned draw a line under it and start again


----------



## lucy123

Catareta said:


> Gained 1lb this week - so back to square one


 
HI Catareta,

Have you done anything different this week to last week? Are you eating correct portion sizes (its so easy for them to increase isn't it).Are you exercising?  Please keep going with it, it will come off as long as you are sticking to everything - it may surprise you when  you least expect it.


----------



## lucy123

MargB said:


> I have amended my target at Slimming World and have 1lb to go to reach it. Then the battle of maintaining it begins. I need to tone up and then in 6 months will start the weight loss again to get to my real target.


 
Sounds like a very good plan MargB to me! Its an interesting point you make about maintaining. We spend so long trying to get to our goal and fool ourselves into thinking once we get there it will be easy - but maintaining can be just as difficult as losing! Good luck with it, I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## lucy123

Well only 1lb loss for me this week!

Target loss: 4lb
Actual loss: 7lb (in 2 weeks)
Varance to target: +3lb


The interesting thing is my PT is measuring my body fat too and was astounded that I had reduced my body fat by 5.2% in one week! Can anyone explain exactly what this means and could it be a reason I have only lost 1lb, I would of liked 2!

I am still on target for my 2 stone loss in 14 weeks though so still happy!


Total Group Loss: 11 stone 1 lbs


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Well only 1lb loss for me this week!
> 
> Target loss: 4lb
> Actual loss: 7lb (in 2 weeks)
> Varance to target: +3lb
> 
> 
> The interesting thing is my PT is measuring my body fat too and was astounded that I had reduced my body fat by 5.2% in one week! Can anyone explain exactly what this means and could it be a reason I have only lost 1lb, I would of liked 2!
> 
> I am still on target for my 2 stone loss in 14 weeks though so still happy!
> 
> 
> Total Group Loss: 11 stone 1 lbs



Well done Lucy  I suspect that the reduction in body fat not seeming to correspond to a small weight loss means that you are 'toning up'. Muscle fibre is denser than fat, so the same weight is carried in a smaller area. It's why athletes like rowers can be technically obese on the BMI scale, but without an ounce of fat on them!

All that exercise is paying off! Because you are building and toning muscle, you will actually be burning more fat even at rest, because of the increase in your metabolism


----------



## Mark T

Well done lucy and Marg.

This week I have lost another 1.5 lbs, so...

Total Group Loss: 11 stone 2.5 lbs


----------



## Steff

Well done Mark your doing great


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Mark and well done again on your excellent loss - well on the way to your new target now!

Thanks Alan also for the explanation - it does make sense. 

I know something has to be happening because I really am exercising to the max!!

I saw the GP yesterday who has tweaked my meds a  bit amongst which my metformin dose has doubled - she has also started the fight with the pct over Byetta - sorry folks for drifting subject a bit!


----------



## cazscot

Well done everyone .

Lucy - I know you were aiming for 2lbs and "only" lost 1lb but I suspect your body is getting used to your new low GI diet so hang on in there I am sure once your sytem sorts itself out the weight will be dropping off you again  xxx


----------



## cazscot

Well, I am a bit miffed.  After picking myself up and dusting myself off after the disasterous 4 weeks I have had and being back on track all week I have put on half a pound .  I am hoping it is just my body getting used to the healthy eating agan...  Oh well if I dont have a good loss next week I really will be upset!!!

Onward and downwards...


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Well, I am a bit miffed.  After picking myself up and dusting myself off after the disasterous 4 weeks I have had and being back on track all week I have put on half a pound .  I am hoping it is just my body getting used to the healthy eating agan...  Oh well if I dont have a good loss next week I really will be upset!!!
> 
> Onward and downwards...



Stick with it Carol! You've been a bit restricted activity-wise, I imagine, after hurting your foot. Hope it's mending OK. My scales don't measure in half-pounds, so I wouldn't notice!


----------



## lucy123

cazscot said:


> Well, I am a bit miffed.  After picking myself up and dusting myself off after the disasterous 4 weeks I have had and being back on track all week I have put on half a pound .  I am hoping it is just my body getting used to the healthy eating agan...  Oh well if I dont have a good loss next week I really will be upset!!!
> 
> Onward and downwards...


Hi Carol - really appreciate your support - thank you.
I honestly wouldn't worry about 1/2 lb. Just keep at it and you will see the rewards soon and then there will be no stopping you again.


----------



## alisonz

WooHoo weighed in this morning and a massive 6lb loss. Thats a massive personal loss of 20lb since the middle of January


----------



## Steff

Alison bloomin brilliant well done to you ,congratulations must make you feel so much better too xxx


----------



## Mark T

Well done Alison!


----------



## alisonz

Thank you Steffie and Mark I'm walking on air just now lol Not been this light in a long time


----------



## Northerner

That's brilliant alison! Well done! 

That brings the total to (I think):

Total Group Loss: 11 stone 8.5 lbs

...which happens to be exactly what I currently weigh!


----------



## veganlass

ive lost 6lbs in 12 days..


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Well done Lucy  I suspect that the reduction in body fat not seeming to correspond to a small weight loss means that you are 'toning up'. Muscle fibre is denser than fat, so the same weight is carried in a smaller area. It's why athletes like rowers can be technically obese on the BMI scale, but without an ounce of fat on them!
> 
> All that exercise is paying off! Because you are building and toning muscle, you will actually be burning more fat even at rest, because of the increase in your metabolism



Also, there is visceral fat to take account of (i.e. that which surrounds the internal organs). That's why some apparently well proportioned people can still have a higher body fat %'age than normal. Also, I believe that it is quite responsive to a weight loss regime and may be lost faster than subcutaneous fat.

Also ........

WELL DONE EVERYONE!!

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Well done Alison and Vegan Lass - some very good losses there!
Thanks Northerner and Andy for your fat explanations too!


----------



## veganlass

I do note that when I do lose weight I feel colder, not so much blubber..


----------



## Northerner

veganlass said:


> ive lost 6lbs in 12 days..



Wow! That's brilliant veganlass!  Well done! That brings us to

Total Group Loss: 12 stone 0.5 lbs


----------



## Northerner

veganlass said:


> I do note that when I do lose weight I feel colder, not so much blubber..



I was severely underweight for nearly a year after diagnosis. Even though I was diagnosed in May, I shivered throughout the summer of 2008 and winter was almost intolerable!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Alison thats a brilliant weigh loss. 

I have just returned from a weekend away with my girlfriends and have put 2 pounds on


----------



## Sheilagh1958

veganlass said:


> ive lost 6lbs in 12 days..



Well done Veganlass thats a brilliant weight loss


----------



## alisonz

Thank you Sheilagh. Draw a line hunny its the start of a new week


----------



## Steff

well done vegan dont be too disheartened she hun xx loving the new avatar


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steffie said:


> well done vegan dont be too disheartened she hun xx loving the new avatar



Thanks a slightly slimmer me  with my daughter hope it continues not doing to good at the moment. Need to go for another HbA1c test in 3 weeks time so I had better get myself  working hard these next few weeks or might be in trouble for not loosing anymore weight.


----------



## veganlass

Its amazing how just cutting back on carbs and fat can help me.


----------



## lucy123

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well done Alison thats a brilliant weigh loss.
> 
> I have just returned from a weekend away with my girlfriends and have put 2 pounds on



Hi Sheilagh,

I think only 2 on after a weekend away with the girls isn't too bad at all!
Weekends over now though missie, so come on, lets have a super duper week


----------



## lucy123

I am absolutely bouncing off the walls this morning!!!
From June to November I went from 19 1/2 stone to 15 stone 13 and was delighted when I got into the 15's club. 

However as most of you know something started happening in December and the weight kept going on - back up to 17 2. I was finally admitted to  hospital and the problem solved!! 

Today - and I have only been dieting again since 13th March (so 16 days) I now weigh 15 stone 12.8 lbs - so officially I am at my lightest in 10 years by a whole 0.2lbs!!

I won't add this to the total yet as I don't normally post my loss until Friday so provided it stays off I will post then.

I just wanted to share it with you all and to say thanks for helping me through the hard times!

I don't actually believe I am revealing my weight to the world also!



I


----------



## Mark T

Well done Lucy - lets hope it stays off.


----------



## FM001

That's a big reduction in just 16 days, well done your achievement!


----------



## margie

Lucy you must be so relieved that at last things are going in the right direction. It has been a tough few months for you. I can't wait to hear what the practice nurse says when you see her next.


----------



## lucy123

Thanks for the nice comments all - it is so good when you are all so supportive.
The appointment is for next Friday Margie - but strangely I have been booked in with a different practice nurse!!! I wonder why?


----------



## Northerner

Quite astonishing! Well done Lucy, must feel so good after your earlier disappointments when you didn't know what was going on.


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Quite astonishing! Well done Lucy, must feel so good after your earlier disappointments when you didn't know what was going on.



It certainly does feel good Alan - and yes it is nice to know it wasn't all in my mind as I had began to think.


----------



## alisonz

Well done you Lucy xxx


----------



## Andy HB

That's brilliant Lucy. 

Also, I'm sure that you'll find that the exercising is so much easier now and that'll help keep the new weight loss momentum going too.

Andy


----------



## lucy123

There is no such word as easier with  my PT Andy!!
But I know what you mean!


----------



## MargB

Well done Lucy.  It must just be a huge relief to know things are being sorted out - and lovely to be the lightest you have been for years.

Whoohoo!!


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> There is no such word as easier with  my PT Andy!!
> But I know what you mean!



Ah! True!! 

But it's all relative ain't it


----------



## veganlass

Ive noticed I am not so sleepy during the day now. A few days ago, I was nodding off after lunch and in th evening, last night I didnt nod off at all, all evening.

I am now 10st 3 and 3/4oz.


----------



## teapot8910

Brilliant news lucy!! Congratulations xx


----------



## lucy123

Thank you Teapot! Had a really happy day today!


----------



## MargB

1lb on for me this week but I really am not bothered.  Toning up in the gym as a bit too much slack skin and crinkly bingo wings!  Have changed my target so that once I have lost 4 stone I can start celebrating.  However, am not going to rush to lose the final 8 or 8lbs and when people say I should stop losing weight I will say I have but working on toning up.


----------



## lucy123

Hi All, another good week for me seeing a 5lb loss and taking me well below my lightest in years!

Target loss was: 6lb
Actual loss: 12lb (in 3 weeks)
Varance to target: +9lb

so I am well on par to lose my 2 stone for Doha in June!

This also means since being diagnosed in June 2010, I have lost 3 stone 9lbs!!

A happy bunny today!

Total group loss: 12 stone 51/2 lbs


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Hi All, another good week for me seeing a 5lb loss and taking me well below my lightest in years!
> 
> Target loss was: 6lb
> Actual loss: 12lb (in 3 weeks)
> Varance to target: +9lb
> 
> so I am well on par to lose my 2 stone for Doha in June!
> 
> This also means since being diagnosed in June 2010, I have lost 3 stone 9lbs!!
> 
> A happy bunny today!



What???? That's amazing! My weight has stood completely still for ages! Well done Lucy!


----------



## veganlass

well done Lucy, whats your secret?.


----------



## MargB

Well done Lucy - really pleased for you as we have followed your struggle on here.

are you going to update the total group loss?


----------



## lucy123

Thanks all.
Veganlass - It is all down to diet and exercise and metformin!
I was having trouble before as my insulin was out of control but it seems to be getting there now.

Have updated target MargieB! thanks for reminding me!


----------



## alisonz

nice loss Lucy well done hunny xx


----------



## veganlass

I am down to 10st 2 1/4oz .

My BG prior to lunch time seem to be dropping slowly from 8.8 to 7.6 so the reading are slowly improving. I hope!!


----------



## Mark T

Well done Lucy!

Well done Veganlass, don't forget to post the delta loss and add it to the group total.

I've lost 2 lb this week, so that brings the running total to:

Total group loss: 12 stone 7 1/2 lbs


----------



## Northerner

Well done Mark and veganlass!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done everyone some good losses this week. I have lost the 2 pounds I put on 
last week. 

Total loss  12 stone  9 and half pounds


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well done everyone some good losses this week. I have lost the 2 pounds I put on
> last week.
> 
> Total loss  12 stone  9 and half pounds



Well done Sheilagh!


----------



## Andy HB

I stand in awe of the progress being made!

WELL DONE!!!

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Yeah - well done Mark and well done Sheilagh. Also a big thanks to all for posting their comments. We really are a good supportive group aren't we?

Total Group Loss 12 stone 9 1/2lbs (hope you don't mind Sheilagh - just making it a big bigger!)

It only seems like days ago we reached our 10 stone target doesn't it!


----------



## cazscot

Well done Alison, Veganlass and Lucy - some amazing weight losses!

I lost 0.5lbs which considering I have been bad all weak I am pleased at that!  I have also started my walking again and managed 3.5k today .  Not adding my loss to the group total as have got a considerable amount still to lose before I get back to where I was 6 weeks ago...


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Well done Alison, Veganlass and Lucy - some amazing weight losses!
> 
> I lost 0.5lbs which considering I have been bad all weak I am pleased at that!  I have also started my walking again and managed 3.5k today .  Not adding my loss to the group total as have got a considerable amount still to lose before I get back to where I was 6 weeks ago...



Glad to hear you are back walking Carol - has the foot recovered? Silly question! Hope you don't suffer any further injuries, I know how frustrating it can be!


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear you are back walking Carol - has the foot recovered? Silly question! Hope you don't suffer any further injuries, I know how frustrating it can be!



Thanks Alan, foot much better


----------



## lucy123

Well done Carol on going for the walk - I am sure it will make you feel better. Hope you have a good week this week but don't beat yourself up too much - take it slowly for now.
How is the job going?


----------



## MargB

Lost 2lb this week but 1lb of that was the gain from last week so a real 1lb loss for the total.  (if you are still following!)

*12st 10.5lbs*


----------



## lucy123

Yeah! Well done Margb - Nice to see you still popping in and posting and supporting us all.
Thats another good loss - well done!


----------



## Northerner

Well done Marg!


----------



## veganlass

yes well done Marg.

I am pleased, considering I was away staying with a friend for 4 days, I have only put on 1/2lb. considering I snacked a bit.


----------



## Steff

well done Marg


----------



## lucy123

veganlass said:


> yes well done Marg.
> 
> I am pleased, considering I was away staying with a friend for 4 days, I have only put on 1/2lb. considering I snacked a bit.



I would say thats a good almost maintain Veganlass. I would be happy with that!


----------



## Mark T

well done MargB and veganlass


----------



## Sheilagh1958

*O dear its all going very wrong*

Well done everyone

O  dear its all going very wrong.

I have put on 3 pounds this week. 

I wish the motivation I had before Christmas would return. I put half a stone on over Christmas and all I seem to be doing now is messing about with the same few pounds each week sometime loosing them and then the next week putting them back and sometime just staying the same. So I now need to loose 3 pounds again to get back to my pre Christmas weight.


I have just completely wasted the last 4 months . 

Come Mr Motivator come back to me 

12st 7.5lbs


----------



## Mark T

As I'm sure the others would say Sheilagh, just draw a line under it.  Now you have to imagine a nicely oiled up Mr Motivator saying "work harder" 

I've held this week.


----------



## lucy123

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well done everyone
> 
> O  dear its all going very wrong.
> 
> I have put on 3 pounds this week.
> 
> I wish the motivation I had before Christmas would return. I put half a stone on over Christmas and all I seem to be doing now is messing about with the same few pounds each week sometime loosing them and then the next week putting them back and sometime just staying the same. So I now need to loose 3 pounds again to get back to my pre Christmas weight.
> 
> 
> I have just completely wasted the last 4 months .
> 
> Come Mr Motivator come back to me
> 
> 12st 7.5lbs



Hi Sheilagh - it sounds to me like you need a short term goal. How about setting a 4 week goal and doing all you can to stick to it. Don't make it too hard say 1lb a week and then after 4 weeks set another goal. Make sure you plan and shop appropriately and kick your bum to do it. Then after each short goal is met allow a little treat and then straight back on it? What do you think?

By the way we don't deduct from the Group total when you put on - you just don't post again until you are below your lightest if that makes sense.

So total group Loss:

12 stone 10 1/2 lbs


----------



## lucy123

Just 1lb off this week - but I have had a hubby birthday and work meal so quite pleased with that. Also not got in the gym as much as having to look after my mum this week!

Target loss was: 8lb
Actual loss: 13lb (in 4 weeks)
Varance to target: +5lb

Looking to have another good loss this week.

Total Group Loss 12 stone 11 1/2 lbs


----------



## Sheilagh1958

lucy123 said:


> Hi Sheilagh - it sounds to me like you need a short term goal. How about setting a 4 week goal and doing all you can to stick to it. Don't make it too hard say 1lb a week and then after 4 weeks set another goal. Make sure you plan and shop appropriately and kick your bum to do it. Then after each short goal is met allow a little treat and then straight back on it? What do you think?
> 
> By the way we don't deduct from the Group total when you put on - you just don't post again until you are below your lightest if that makes sense.
> 
> So total group Loss:
> 
> 12 stone 10 1/2 lbs



Sounds like a good plan Lucy. 1lb a week it is come on Sheilagh you can do this.  Going to up my exercise this week and make sure I get at least a 30 minute walk every date. 

Sorry didn't  realise that we didn't add our losses see you in 4 pounds time hopefully sooner rather than later.

Well done on your loss Lucy


----------



## cazscot

Well done MargB, Lucy and Veganlass I think only putting on 0.5lbs when you have been away for a few days is a result - well done


----------



## cazscot

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well done everyone
> 
> O  dear its all going very wrong.
> 
> I have put on 3 pounds this week.
> 
> I wish the motivation I had before Christmas would return. I put half a stone on over Christmas and all I seem to be doing now is messing about with the same few pounds each week sometime loosing them and then the next week putting them back and sometime just staying the same. So I now need to loose 3 pounds again to get back to my pre Christmas weight.
> 
> 
> I have just completely wasted the last 4 months .
> 
> Come Mr Motivator come back to me
> 
> 12st 7.5lbs



I Know how you feel Sheilagh I have put on 14lbs in the last 6 weeks...  I had completely lost my mojo...

Please please dont give up and you have not wasted the last 4 months as you could have piled the weight on.

I am on day 3 of being back on track so it can be done.  Dont think about the negativity of the weight going on...  Just concentrate on loosing a lb a week and any more is a bonus  (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Thanks Carol

It so hard at times isnt it


----------



## cazscot

I put on 3.5lbs on Saturday but as I am bloated with totm I am not that worried about it.  I have been fully back on track since Saturday so it is one day at a time


----------



## AJLang

Sorry that it's been quite a long time since I dropped into this site but have been rather tied up with life!  I'm afraid that for the moment my joy at living life again - which includes loving cooking, wine and champagne - together with not exercising much whilst I'm recovering, has got in the way of weight loss.  I would, however, like to say a massive well done and congratulations to everyone who is continuing to lose weight.  Once I'm able to start swimming and walking Susie dog more (and lost the weight I've put on :ek I will hopefully be able to start posting on here again about my weight loss


----------



## Andy HB

I think we've hit a collective brick wall here! I'm still working my way thru a munching phase!

Well, I'm going to give the munching a rest for a bit now and get down to losing the 7lbs which have reattached themselves to me!

The start of that will be a 10k row this evening (I think I feel up for it now!).

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Stayed the same this week

Target loss was: 10lb
Actual loss: 13lb (in 5 weeks)
Varance to target: +3lb

Still above target for my 2 stone loss by June 25th though, so not panicking yet. Also did a bit more exercise this week, so need to consider whether doing too much!

Fingers crossed for next week


----------



## cazscot

Andy HB said:


> I think we've hit a collective brick wall here! I'm still working my way thru a munching phase!
> 
> Well, I'm going to give the munching a rest for a bit now and get down to losing the 7lbs which have reattached themselves to me!
> 
> The start of that will be a 10k row this evening (I think I feel up for it now!).
> 
> Andy



Andy, know how you feel...  Well done for drawing a line under it and hope the rowing went well


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Stayed the same this week
> 
> Target loss was: 10lb
> Actual loss: 13lb (in 5 weeks)
> Varance to target: +3lb
> 
> Still above target for my 2 stone loss by June 25th though, so not panicking yet. Also did a bit more exercise this week, so need to consider whether doing too much!
> 
> Fingers crossed for next week



Thats a shame Lucy, as I know how hard you have been working but as you know our bodies are very strange things...  onwards and downwards as the saying goes! xxx


----------



## Mark T

Keep on going Lucy, I think we all get times when the loss seems to stall for a while.

After a week with no change I'm very hopeful of some downward movement this week.


----------



## veganlass

I seem to be stuck on 10st 1oz for a week. Bummer.


----------



## Mark T

I've lost 1 lb this week, so...


Total Group Loss 12 stone 12 1/2 lbs

Hopefully everyone else gets a nice loss this week.


----------



## cazscot

I lost 4lbs this week  but had put 3.5lbs on last week...  I will get there, just need another couple of really good weeks to get me going!  Not adding to the group total as still well over my best but onwards and downwards - good luck this week everyone


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> I lost 4lbs this week  but had put 3.5lbs on last week...  I will get there, just need another couple of really good weeks to get me going!  Not adding to the group total as still well over my best but onwards and downwards - good luck this week everyone



Well done Carol!  I've got a bit despondent as my weight doesn't shift one iota whatever I do!


----------



## veganlass

I have now lost 10lbs and down to a 16 size trousers..


----------



## lucy123

Mark T said:


> I've lost 1 lb this week, so...
> 
> 
> Total Group Loss 12 stone 12 1/2 lbs
> 
> Hopefully everyone else gets a nice loss this week.




Fantastic Mark - well done you!


----------



## lucy123

cazscot said:


> I lost 4lbs this week  but had put 3.5lbs on last week...  I will get there, just need another couple of really good weeks to get me going!  Not adding to the group total as still well over my best but onwards and downwards - good luck this week everyone



Thats fantastic Carol - I knew you would do it! Hope you feel good now!


----------



## Steff

Well done carole vegan and mark great work x


----------



## lucy123

veganlass said:


> I have now lost 10lbs and down to a 16 size trousers..


Well done Veganlass - thats a good feeling I bet!


----------



## veganlass

Yes I feel lighter. More active too.


----------



## Mark T

Keep on going Carol, I'm sure you will get under your lowest soon.

OK, I'm a day early then usual - but it's a visit to the In-Law's today and I suspect they may try stuffing me.  But this week I've lost a massive 3lb, so..

Total Group Loss 13 stone 1 1/2 lbs

(someone will have to check my maths there, I'm a metric person)

It also means that my BMI is now 25.6


----------



## Northerner

That's terrific Mark! Well done!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Mark and a great BMI too! You really are doing so well.


I had yesterday lost 2lbs but today I am the same as last week - I can only think it is because of what I had to eat and drink yesterday with my hypo.

I am a bit miffed after all my running and tennis this week that I am the same, but hopefully things will show up next week.

I did after all have to have 3 large full fat coke, 2 mini pots of jam, 1 chocolate bar, 1  fishfinger sandwich, followed by a kebab to get my fingers back to normal!


I wouldn't mind but i can't say i really enjoyed any of it - more a necessity!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Carole, Vegan and Mark


----------



## cazscot

Oops I put 1.5lbs on this week, but I know why it was the delicious marks and spencers hot cross buns that someone brought into work .  Ah well just need to be a good girl this week...


----------



## traceycat

not been recording my weight on here much latley, but im getting back on track and since last time ive lost another 2lb, im now 12st 3lb and hoping to do much better now im abit more active again.
well done everyone x
ps would someone be able to add mine on as i dont know how an dont wanna mess it all up


----------



## Northerner

traceycat said:


> not been recording my weight on here much latley, but im getting back on track and since last time ive lost another 2lb, im now 12st 3lb and hoping to do much better now im abit more active again.
> well done everyone x
> ps would someone be able to add mine on as i dont know how an dont wanna mess it all up



Well done Tracey!  That brings the total group loss to (I think!)

Total Group Loss 13 stone 3 1/2 lbs


----------



## traceycat

thanks for that alan


----------



## MargB

Well, somehow, no idea how, I have managed to lose the 1lb I put on last week.  Totally bizarre as I have eaten hot cross buns, easter egg, big roast dinner, chocolate fudge cake with double cream, 2 packets of crisps to make up for having given them up for Lent, sandwiches and all sorts of rubbish.  But lost weight!!!

Totally bemused.  Nothing to add to the total but it makes you wonder.

However, as I am in a cathedral choir and last week was a marathon perhaps I burnt off some of it by nervous energy, running round setting things up, standing and singing for hours and generally tiring myself out.  I have not eaten that much junk for a long time though.

Still bemused.


----------



## teapot8910

Had my consultant appointment today and found out I've lost 5lbs since my last visit in December and am now just under 11st! 

Think that brings the total to..... *13 st 8 and a 1/2lbs*!!

Xx


----------



## veganlass

Well done you lot.

I am now down to 9 stone 13oz. Total loss so far 11 lbs since March. Cannot remember when I was under 10 stone.

So cutting back on carbs seems to be the answer for me.


----------



## lucy123

MargB said:


> Well, somehow, no idea how, I have managed to lose the 1lb I put on last week.  Totally bizarre as I have eaten hot cross buns, easter egg, big roast dinner, chocolate fudge cake with double cream, 2 packets of crisps to make up for having given them up for Lent, sandwiches and all sorts of rubbish.  But lost weight!!!
> 
> Totally bemused.  Nothing to add to the total but it makes you wonder.
> 
> However, as I am in a cathedral choir and last week was a marathon perhaps I burnt off some of it by nervous energy, running round setting things up, standing and singing for hours and generally tiring myself out.  I have not eaten that much junk for a long time though.
> 
> Still bemused.



Its a funny thing, the body, isn't it Marg. I would be very pleased with it!
I would say try and be good this week thought as usually it doesn't last forever - enjoy it whilst it is here though.


----------



## lucy123

teapot8910 said:


> Had my consultant appointment today and found out I've lost 5lbs since my last visit in December and am now just under 11st!
> 
> Think that brings the total to..... 13 st 8 and a 1/2lbs!!
> 
> Xx



Yeah - well done Teapot - thats a good loss!
Do you want to lose anymore - if so look forward to seeing you in here again!
Well done!


- Have you tried the Zumba yet?


----------



## ems1

*Paid Online Qualatative Research Type 2 Diabetics*

EMS Research are currently looking to recruit Type 2 Diabetics in the UK who are currently taking medication to treat Diabetic Peripheral Neuropathic Pain or Peripheral Nerve Pain for an online qualitative study.

The successful participants will receive an incentive as a small thank you for their participation. The amount varies between ?50 and ?140 depending on the methodology of the research.

We at EMS Research believe it is very important to gather opinions from patients for this type of study as well as speaking with physicians or nurses, as although opinions research among healthcare professionals is always valuable, speaking to patients gives us a deeper insight.  We are members of various professional bodies such as BHBIA, EPHMRA, and ESOMAR all of which bar us from any involvement with promotional or sales activities, and we are of course bound by the data protection laws in each country where we conduct research.
If you feel you are suitable for the study or you know any patients who might be interested please contact us either on +44 208 741 6200 or send us an email to marian@ems.eu.com, which includes a contact telephone number for us to call and ask a few preliminary questions.
I look forward to hearing from you.

Kind Regards,


----------



## lucy123

Would a moderator like to move this to a thread of its own? It may not be read by all in this thread.


----------



## Mark T

lucy123 said:


> Would a moderator like to move this to a thread of its own? It may not be read by all in this thread.


I'm wondering if this is essentially spam and not actually approved? Usually someone would remove the contact details at least.


----------



## Donald

I received a call from them this lunch time and they went through what they said on their post.


----------



## teapot8910

lucy123 said:


> Yeah - well done Teapot - thats a good loss!
> Do you want to lose anymore - if so look forward to seeing you in here again!
> Well done!
> 
> 
> - Have you tried the Zumba yet?



Thanks lucy  I'd like to lose a couple more pounds before my holiday in 3 weeks but I'm happy maintaining as I originally started off at about 13 and a half stone. Only get weighed at the hospital so may have to finally invest in some scales!

No not tried the Zumba yet  Am going to see what Kate's wearing tomorrow then put the Wii on  xx


----------



## lucy123

Hi all,

As you are all probably aware last week I had my worst hypo yet - and as a result of that the next morning my weight had really shot up (and I mean by a lot!!). I was mortified.

The weight stayed up until this morning when I weighed again and found that all but 1lb of it had fell off overnight.

I have no idea what is happening but have contacted my consultant who hopefully can help.

I am now totally back on my low gi diet and I am hoping the 1lb gain now (phew) will be off next week with a little more too!

Thanks for the support this week - especially to Andy who has really helped me keep going - thanks Andy!


----------



## Mark T

Well done Lucy for getting some of that weight back off again.  Keep it Up... err... down 

Well done to teapot and Veganlass for losing too


----------



## MargB

1lb loss this week.  Really slowing down now but feel good so not downhearted.

*13st 9.5lbs *


----------



## Northerner

Well done Marg! I've slowed down so much it doesn't register! Very frustrating because I know I have about 10 lbs to lose (not much, I know) but whatever I do it makes not one iota of a difference...


----------



## veganlass

Well done Marg. I put on every slowly 1 lb this last two weeks. What with easter and a visitor coming down last weekend. 

Back to 10 stone.


----------



## Northerner

veganlass said:


> Well done Marg. I put on every slowly 1 lb this last two weeks. What with easter and a visitor coming down last weekend.
> 
> Back to 10 stone.



As you say, unusual circumstances, so I'm sure you'll be able to get back on track quickly


----------



## MargB

Northener, I feel your pain.  That hard won 1lb loss will probably go back on this week.  I have another 10lb to lose to reach my target and hopefully I will manage it this year!!!!

On the plus side, not piling it all back on so that has to be good.  Right?


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Northener, I feel your pain.  That hard won 1lb loss will probably go back on this week.  I have another 10lb to lose to reach my target and hopefully I will manage it this year!!!!
> 
> On the plus side, not piling it all back on so that has to be good.  Right?



Right! Ooh, we have the same target!  I did lose about 4 pounds after Christmas, but no change now for months - some weeks up a pound, some weeks down. Perhaps it has something to do with the relatively small loss desired. Keep going Marg - we'll get there!


----------



## Mark T

Well done MargB.

I think once you get close to the "normal" ranges it gets more difficult to loose, because the weight you need to loose is not a significant part of your body weight.

What do you set your targets for out of interest?  My formal target from my GP nurse is equivalent to a BMI of 23 - but my personal target is to hold the equivalent of 24-25.


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> What do you set your targets for out of interest?  My formal target from my GP nurse is equivalent to a BMI of 23 - but my personal target is to hold the equivalent of 24-25.



You wouldn't be whingeing if you were me then! My BMI is currently 23.8, my target is 22.3. Obviously, this is my ideal BMI, but really I'd like to get rid of the middle-aged flab I appear to have accumulated, and that means either converting said flab to muscle, or losing it some other way. When I was diagnosed my BMI was 17.1


----------



## MargB

I have looked at those charts and chosen a figure less than the top of 'normal' for someone my height.  First target is to get BMI below 25, currently at 25.4 so slowly getting there.  I was obese at diagnosis, just over 30 but still obese.

I am 5.2 or 5.3 and have decided to make 9.5 stone my target.


----------



## lucy123

Well done MargB on the 1lb loss. Alan I think everyone is right - you are close to your target and am I not correct in thinking your BMI is healthy? If so, why not just relax a bit but still eat healthy and see what happens - you never know you might get a nice surprise! Sometimes a little bit of naughty can kick start too. With all the running you do, and if you are eating healthy I can't see what else you can do which tells me you are at a healthy weight which might be whjy you are struggling??  Maybe a bit more of your friend Gay on the tummy might help or a different set of exercises?  Not sure if this helps but what I can tell you is that if I was 10lbs overweight I wouldn't be stressing - I would just keep it steady


----------



## Mark T

I've lost 1.5 lb this week.  So near, and yet so far.  I've got my review with my GP's diabetes clinic (not the DSN, my GP has it's own regular clinic as well) and this loss puts my BMI at 25.1!

So this takes total group loss to:

13 st 11 lbs


----------



## lucy123

I expect they will be very pleased with you Mark - you really are doing so well. Well done!


----------



## MargB

Well done Mark.  25.1 must be agonising!!!  Mind you, I will be happy when I get that close.


----------



## Mark T

Not so much agonising, especially since the GP and DSN always measure me wearing work clothes, post shower (your skin absorbs some water during a shower) and wearing shoes - so their measurement will be higher in any case.

But I need to stay off the scales - my weight is bouncing around a bit and it would be better if I only weighed once per week I think.  I always post my Saturday morning measurement regardless, but there is a often ?0.5 lb bounce in my other morning readings.


----------



## MargB

Amazingly I managed a maintain this week - no idea how because everywhere I have been this weekend has seen me tucking into the biscuits provided.  

Someone said once you get close to target and near your body's natural weight that you can be bad and get away with it.  I was also concerned about the diabetes angle too.

Ah well, no damage done to the weight.


----------



## lucy123

Since my race I have been very naughty and not really done the diet thing - I hurt so much afterwards (and still do a bit) I felt I needed some comfort!

Tomorrow is a new day and I will be back on it - I have 6 weeks until I see my son and would love to lose near to a stone!

Help.....


----------



## Mark T

lucy123 said:


> Since my race I have been very naughty and not really done the diet thing - I hurt so much afterwards (and still do a bit) I felt I needed some comfort!
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day and I will be back on it - I have 6 weeks until I see my son and would love to lose near to a stone!
> 
> Help.....


Tut tut tut   Saying that, I think my weight has actually gone up a touch this week so far  (possibly too much cheese).  Maybe we both need to get on it a little bit more.

Well done for maintaining MargB.


----------



## lucy123

MargB said:


> Amazingly I managed a maintain this week - no idea how because everywhere I have been this weekend has seen me tucking into the biscuits provided.
> 
> Someone said once you get close to target and near your body's natural weight that you can be bad and get away with it.  I was also concerned about the diabetes angle too.
> 
> Ah well, no damage done to the weight.



Well done MargB - sounds like you really have cracked this diet thing!


----------



## Mark T

I've lost another 0.5 lb this week, which is nice considering I was up 0.5 lb at midweek 

So total group loss:

13 st 11.5 lbs


----------



## lucy123

Well done again Mark - keep it going!


----------



## MargB

I lost half a pound - bit disappointed but still a loss.

*13st 12lbs*


----------



## lucy123

Well done Margb - no loss is disappointing!


----------



## Northerner

I've lost a pound! 


*13st 13lbs*


----------



## Mark T

Well done MargB and Northener!


----------



## Steff

Marg and Alan well done on your losses.


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> I've lost a pound!
> 
> 
> *13st 13lbs*



Fantastic Alan - it will come to he who waits!


----------



## Mark T

This week I've lost 1.5 lb!  So the total now is:

14st 0.5 lbs


----------



## Steff

Mark well done


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> This week I've lost 1.5 lb!  So the total now is:
> 
> 14st 0.5 lbs



Excellent Mark! Well done!  Does that take your BMI below 25?


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Excellent Mark! Well done!  Does that take your BMI below 25?


Yes, 24.6 apparently right now


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Yes, 24.6 apparently right now



Hurrah! Great news!


----------



## cazscot

Sorry I havent been on recently, let the side down a bit.

This is my 2nd week fully back on track and in the right frame of mind I lost 0.5lbs last Saturday and another 0.5lbs today, thought it would have been more as I have been exercising this week (did 5K walk on Monday, aqua aerobics Tues and Thursday and Aqua Zumba on Friday) but then again I have been out for 2 meals (inc puddings) and 2 lunches so hopefully it will show next week.

Onwards and downwards!  PS not adding to the total as I am still 10lbs above my "best" weight.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done everyone. Hopefully I will be joining you soon with weight losses. The four pounds I put on are coming off slowly but surely


----------



## lucy123

Well done Mark and Carol - keep up the great work.
Mark - it must feel fabulous to have a bmi that good!

Over 14 stone since Christmas - amazing!


----------



## MargB

Well, another 1lb off this week.

*14st 1.5lb*

BMI is 25.1 - so near!!!


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Well, another 1lb off this week.
> 
> *14st 1.5lb*
> 
> BMI is 25.1 - so near!!!



Well done Marg! You're almost there!


----------



## lucy123

So proud of you Marg - 25 is just around the corner!


----------



## Mark T

Well done MargB


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Well done Mark.  25.1 must be agonising!!!  Mind you, I will be happy when I get that close.



Remember this comment you made earlier Marg? Are you happy now?


----------



## Andy HB

Well done MargB and everyone else. 

It's going to be a while before I post anything here. My previous attempts at restarting my weight loss failed dismally, but I've just seen the consultant again and he wasn't happy with me being 1st heavier than the last time I saw him! 

Anyway, today is day 2 of my new resolve (Lucy has shamed me into getting organised again!). Day 1 went very well.

Andy


----------



## MargB

Northerner said:


> Remember this comment you made earlier Marg? Are you happy now?




Very.  Think that has made me happier than seeing the weight drop off.

I am "almost" normal weight, no longer overweight.  Never thought I would make it as I expected my ulcers to play up or bowel/colon or my willpower to disappear under the weight of a big cake!!  Slightly worried as my stomach is protesting about all the fruit I have been eating but I am really going to try to make that final .1 drop off the BMI figure.


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Very.  Think that has made me happier than seeing the weight drop off.
> 
> I am "almost" normal weight, no longer overweight.  Never thought I would make it as I expected my ulcers to play up or bowel/colon or my willpower to disappear under the weight of a big cake!!  Slightly worried as my stomach is protesting about all the fruit I have been eating but I am really going to try to make that final .1 drop off the BMI figure.



Go for it Marg! I have no doubt you'll get there soon, a great achievement!


----------



## Steff

Well done Margie x


----------



## AJLang

I'm very upset this morning because I weighed myself and found that I've put on ten pounds in the last ten weeks.......not surprised really because I've been fighting hard to stay on top of life.  Not sure that I'm up to "dieting" at the moment but I certainly don't want to go above the 13 stone 12 pounds that I currently weigh!  Can I post on here each week even if I haven't actually lost weight.....it might encourage me to have smaller portions and less snacks and do more exercise and then in turn that the weight gain will then hopefully be reversed


----------



## Mark T

AJLang said:


> I'm very upset this morning because I weighed myself and found that I've put on ten pounds in the last ten weeks.......not surprised really because I've been fighting hard to stay on top of life.  Not sure that I'm up to "dieting" at the moment but I certainly don't want to go above the 13 stone 12 pounds that I currently weigh!  Can I post on here each week even if I haven't actually lost weight.....it might encourage me to have smaller portions and less snacks and do more exercise and then in turn that the weight gain will then hopefully be reversed


I think the more the merrier   Hopefully we can offer you some encouragement too!


----------



## lucy123

AJ - of course you can join us - the WLG is a bit more than just losing the weight - it is about maintaining too if thats all we can manage - the best thing of all is all the support and motiviation we receive - both Mark and Margb are motivating me - I am a long long way off a bmi of 25, but reading their posts lets me know it can be done ...one day!

I look forward to reading your posts AJ

One tip- why not try and think of one thing you could change for the better (one less glass of wine maybe or wine and soda - or one less potato?) Little changes can bring great results.


----------



## Northerner

AJ, of course you are very welcome to post here - anything we can do to help, just let us know!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks everyone.  The cookies (from Christmas) and the parts of the Easter Egg that are left will be thrown in the bin today.  Should really cut down on wine consumption but I know that I will find that the most difficult thing....  I've also sat down with my Weightwatchers App and planned out all of my food for the next two days.  On top of that I've just made an appointment to get my haircut this afternoon to signify the start of getting to grips with weight loss again.  thank you for all of your support.


----------



## lucy123

Sounds like you are starting to get a plan already AJ - well done.


----------



## cazscot

Well done Marg, you must feel great  x


----------



## MargB

Thanks all.  

AJ, you are 1lb heavier than I was in February 2010 when I joined Slimming World and the consultant says I was one of the most cynical members she had had for a while!  I don't plan too far ahead and am always ready to ditch it if my health suffers - but it hasn't and I feel better than I have for years!!!  I have ditched the crisps and the biscuits.  I just don't buy them anymore.  I am impressed if you have had Easter eggs in the house and not eaten them.  How do you do that? It was a friend at work who got me in to Slimming World and we still text each other every week at weigh-in to say how we have done.  She has been at target for well over a year but still goes each week with her mum and sister as they are more like me.  She struggles to keep at one weight whereas I struggle to shift it.  So fed up of only losing a 1lb or half a pound.  But 1lb a week over a year is 52lbs.  Sounds good to me.

Do come and join us as we all help each other.  Our losses, our gains, our being stuck is something everyone on this forum identifies with.  And that helps.  We are not freaks.  I have found being able to discuss certain foods on here as a diabetic invaluable and is something I can't do at Slimming World.  Just like me before diagnosis, they don't really know what life is like after being diagnosed.

Sorry for rambling but when I read where your weight is right now, I had to write to something.  Honestly, if I can do it, Miss Cynical-Yeah-Right, then anyone can.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Marg thank you so much for that lovely message.  It has really helped me to see that you were nearly the same weight to begin with because all I keep seeing are posts congratulating you about the weight you've lost.  I keep trying to think that one pound a week is 52lbs in a year but I never seem to keep to losing weight for long and then it goes back on.  I would so love to lose the weight this time so that I have more energy and go back to buying clothes from the high street........and get my face slimmer!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done everyone. Hopefully I will be joining you again next week with weight losses that can be added to the total weight .......lost 3 pounds over last few weeks so only one more pound to go


----------



## Mark T

I've lost 1lb this week, so...

14st 2.5lb


----------



## lucy123

Well done Sheilagh and Mark - keep going downwards!


----------



## cazscot

I have put on 3lbs this week  but I am bloated with my "womans time" so I am hoping it is all fluid...  Having the day off today but will be fuly bck on track tomorrow


----------



## AJLang

I've lost two pounds since Friday so now weigh 13 stone 10lbs (but can't put it on the weight loss chart because I still have another 8lbs of loss to go before I can start to record it again)


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I've lost two pounds since Friday so now weigh 13 stone 10lbs (but can't put it on the weight loss chart because I still have another 8lbs of loss to go before I can start to record it again)



Well done AJ!


----------



## veganlass

I am down to 9stone 9oz now. Lost one stone one pound.


----------



## Northerner

veganlass said:


> I am down to 9stone 9oz now. Lost one stone one pound.



Terrific! Wow, you have done so well!


----------



## Mark T

Well done AJ and Veganlass


----------



## veganlass

Thanks..


----------



## lucy123

Well done AJ - its a good start! Well done Veganlass too.


----------



## MargB

Well done AJ and Veganlass.

AJ, keep at it.  It is a slog, it is hard, and you are in it for the long haul.  I see it as changing what I eat, not a diet which once has been achieved I can go back to exactly what I did before.  I can't.  This is now my life.  I cheat sometimes, have just polished off a KitKat and at parties I dive in to all the stuff I no longer buy but that is life.


----------



## tracey w

Hello all, you are doing so well 

I joined slimming world and have lost 9lbs in 9 weeks


----------



## Northerner

tracey w said:


> Hello all, you are doing so well
> 
> I joined slimming world and have lost 9lbs in 9 weeks



Terrific Tracey! Well done you!


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Hello all, you are doing so well
> 
> I joined slimming world and have lost 9lbs in 9 weeks



XXXXXXXXXXXXXX Tracey so lovely to see you post and what a great post too.Very well done mate your doing great


----------



## tracey w

Well thanks guys am feeling pretty chuffed  Bit of a way to go though. x


----------



## Mark T

Well done tracey


----------



## veganlass

Well done. Bet you feel better?. Having lost my weight I feel lighter and I am more active.


----------



## lucy123

Yeah well done Tracey - and great to hear from you again. Keep up the good work - thats a perfect loss - 1lb per week!


----------



## MargB

Well done Tracey - they say that is the ideal weight loss because it is not too sudden and it is maintainable.

My attitude was it took quite a while for the weight to pile on so it is ok with me that it it taking a while to come off again.


----------



## AJLang

That's a great loss Tracey well done you must be really pleased with yourself


----------



## AJLang

I've lust thee pounds since Monday so thats five pounds in the last week.  Still anoth five pounds to go before my weight loss can be recorded in the total on here


----------



## Mark T

AJLang said:


> I've lust thee pounds since Monday so thats five pounds in the last week.  Still anoth five pounds to go before my weight loss can be recorded in the total on here


Well done AJ!, keep on going


----------



## lucy123

Well done AJ - what changes have you made to achieve this terrific loss?


----------



## AJLang

lucy123 said:


> Well done AJ - what changes have you made to achieve this terrific loss?


 mmmmmmh well no planned changes...  it's just because I've felt so ill this week that I haven't been up to eating much.......but at least the good side is that I've lost weight


----------



## lucy123

That is true - always look on the bright side Amanda - hope you feel better soon. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MargB

Maintained again.  Thought I had put on this week but the scales said not.

Part of me thinks it is great to be able to eat treats every now and then but I am not sure how that is going to affect my HbA1C so time will tell.


----------



## Northerner

Well done Marg!  I shouldn't imagine the odd treat having much effect on your HbA1c.


----------



## AJLang

Well done Marg it isn't easy to maintain weight so you are doing really well


----------



## cazscot

Well done everyone, I have lost 2lbs this week which I am really pleased with  considering I am weighing in a day early and I had had my breakfast before I went...  I am not putting it in the total as I am still way off my best but I will get there!  Onward and downwards xxx


----------



## AJLang

That's a brilliant weight loss Carol, well done I'd be thrilled to lose two pounds in a week


----------



## cazscot

AJLang said:


> That's a brilliant weight loss Carol, well done I'd be thrilled to lose two pounds in a week



Thanks AJ, this is the most I have lost in a long while...  For me this week it has definatley been the exercise that has made all the difference, I have done a 5k and 4 aqua aeorbics classes this week


----------



## Steff

Carole well done on the 2lb weight loss x


----------



## cazscot

Steff said:


> Carole well done on the 2lb weight loss x



Thanks Steff xx


----------



## lucy123

Well done Carol,  the exercise certainly seems to be paying off!


----------



## traceycat

hi everyone, not posted in a long while. long story 
since last post ive lost another 3lb, so im now down to 12st, a long way to go yet but ill hopefully get there,ive lost 2st 8lb in 14 months an ppl have realy noticed the differance.


----------



## Northerner

traceycat said:


> hi everyone, not posted in a long while. long story
> since last post ive lost another 3lb, so im now down to 12st, a long way to go yet but ill hopefully get there,ive lost 2st 8lb in 14 months an ppl have realy noticed the differance.



Excellent Tracey! Well done, that is a fantastic improvement in 14 months, it's no wonder people are noticing! Lovely to hear from you my dear, hope you are well


----------



## traceycat

thanks alan


----------



## macast

gosh you are all doing so well    it is good to hear

I've been ill for a while and been in hospital the whole of June..... the upshot is that I have lost 8lbs    (hope I don't put it back on)

could someone calculate where we are at with the totals please?

keep up the good work folks


----------



## Steff

traceycat said:


> hi everyone, not posted in a long while. long story
> since last post ive lost another 3lb, so im now down to 12st, a long way to go yet but ill hopefully get there,ive lost 2st 8lb in 14 months an ppl have realy noticed the differance.



Tracey well done thats great, lovely to see you posting x

well done macast brillaint news on your weight loss


----------



## AJLang

Excellent weight loss Tracey and Macast.  Macast sorry to hear that you've been in hospital, it hasn't been the same without you on the site.

Tracey you weigh loads less than me and you're doing really well, congratulations


----------



## lucy123

HI Tracey and Macast - great to see you both back and well done on the losses! I will have a go at working out the total!


----------



## lucy123

Total Group Loss: 15 stone 8.5 lbs!!

..or at least that is what I get it adding in terrific losses by TraceyW, TraceyCat and Macast (great to see you all back too!!).

Can we please add our totals as we go along.

I have to say to Cazscot in your new avatar picture you look fantastic!! Keep up the good work!

Well done everyone!


----------



## traceycat

Steff said:


> Tracey well done thats great, lovely to see you posting x
> 
> well done macast brillaint news on your weight loss



thanks steff hun, its good to be back.


----------



## traceycat

AJLang said:


> Excellent weight loss Tracey and Macast.  Macast sorry to hear that you've been in hospital, it hasn't been the same without you on the site.
> 
> Tracey you weigh loads less than me and you're doing really well, congratulations



thanks ajlang


----------



## traceycat

lucy123 said:


> HI Tracey and Macast - great to see you both back and well done on the losses! I will have a go at working out the total!



thanks lucy


----------



## Mark T

Well done TraceyW, TraceyCat and Macast 

I've just been down to visit my parents for the last week and they have been trying to stuff me, so I'll be wondering where I might be on Saturday's weight in 

I hope your are feeling better Lucy and your weight has also been coming off for your visit to your son.


----------



## MargB

Sigh.  Brilliant weekend but put on half a pound.

Leaves me with a total weight loss of ONLY 3st 9lbs.


----------



## Mark T

Well the result of going to visit my parents for a week and having a really nice meal out last night is that I have lost 2 lb's over that last 2 weeks.  That's not what I was expecting (especially given the size of last nights steak).

So total group loss: 15 stone 10.5 lbs


----------



## Northerner

Well done Mark


----------



## lucy123

Well done Mark - that's a nice surprise!


----------



## macast

well done Mark 

I've lost 2 pounds this week on my soup diet (for gallstones) 

brings the total to 15 stone 12.5 lbs


----------



## Northerner

Well done macast!


----------



## Mark T

Well done macast, although I hope the gallstones clear soon.

I wouldn't mind the loss so much, but I have been trying to add more into my diet in order to slow the rate of weight loss.


----------



## cazscot

Traceycat - well done 

Macast - sorry you havent been well (hugs), I havent had a gallstone attack in years, I know how painfull it can be xxx

MargeB - chin up, I know it can be frustrating but just think how far you have come (hugs) xxx

Mark T - well done considering you were away and your steak meal I call that a result


----------



## cazscot

I lost 0.5lbs this week - which I was a wee bit miffed at but I have to remember I had a full English breakfast and two slices of cake at the Glasgow meet last Saturday and had a birthday buffet and cake for my dad's birthday on Sunday so all in all at least I had a loss    I am still nowhere near the weight I was last September (got another 11.5 to go) but I will get there (so not adding to the group total)!


----------



## MargB

Still a weight loss Carol - and it sounds OK when you see all your treats!!

Slowly but surely - that is my motto.


----------



## cazscot

MargB said:


> Still a weight loss Carol - and it sounds OK when you see all your treats!!
> 
> Slowly but surely - that is my motto.



Thanks Marg, and yep I am never the fastest at loosing weight.  Even when being very very good I was averaging 1.5lbs per week but as you say it is still a loss .  Onwards and downwards!


----------



## lucy123

cazscot said:


> I lost 0.5lbs this week - which I was a wee bit miffed at but I have to remember I had a full English breakfast and two slices of cake at the Glasgow meet last Saturday and had a birthday buffet and cake for my dad's birthday on Sunday so all in all at least I had a loss    I am still nowhere near the weight I was last September (got another 11.5 to go) but I will get there (so not adding to the group total)!



Sorry I missed this Carol - busy week!
Well done - a loss is a loss and little losses add up to one big loss in the end!
Well done you.


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Sorry I missed this Carol - busy week!
> Well done - a loss is a loss and little losses add up to one big loss in the end!
> Well done you.



Thanks Lucy  xxx


----------



## MargB

another maintain for me.  Although considering all the things I ate it is a minor miracle!!

My Slimming World countdown has 3 weeks left and I have 2lbs to go to reach target but ... out for a meal last night which is now lying heavily and a brother is home and wants to go out for a meal so probably won't have a loss this week and will be lucky to maintain.


----------



## lucy123

Could you do a little more exercise this week than normal MargB that might help a little? Maybe go for an extra couple of long walks?
I still think you are doing fabulously though.x


----------



## jaa7

*Joining the group?*

Hi, I'm new to this forum and wondered if I could join your weight loss group please.  How does it work?  thanks


----------



## Steff

Hi Jaa welcome onboard, mainly people just add there weight loss to this when they can,also use this section to ask for any help or motivation, do you do much exercise? x


----------



## Mark T

jaa7 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and wondered if I could join your weight loss group please.  How does it work?  thanks


Lucy123 is the boss byt I'm sure she would say feel free to join - the more the merrier 

What I do is weight myself once a week and if it's a lower weight we add it to the running total (in lb's).

It's always your lowest weight you add, so if you drop 1lb, then put on a 1lb the next week and take it off the week after you don't double count that loss.


----------



## lucy123

Hi - Mark hit the nail on the head, regarding how we record weight. Weigh yourself once a week if you can and then if you at your lightest, record your loss for that week. If you put on weight, dont record your loss (but please still post) until the weight is off again.

There are a few sections to the WLG - have you read the pledges thread and the Non Scale Victories threads - these can motivate too.

What sort of a diet are you planning on doing - I always find it best to plan your meals out for the week and try to stick to them.

I won't say its easy - we have seen lots of gains as well as losses on here but overall I think the total says we are doing fine.

It might also be motivating to set yourself a short term goal too. Do you have much to lose?  If so, break it down into bits.

I hope this helps, please ask if you have any questons.


----------



## jaa7

I do yoga once a week, salsa once a week, run for trains everyday, work in my allotment and garden approx 3 times a week.  Just bought a bike so hopefully will be on this at the weekend, swim occasionally.  I am currently working closely with my dietician to get my insulin/food ratios right and then from next Friday weigh in and start looking at ways to lose weight.  Would love to lose a stone and then I could reduce my insulin.


----------



## lucy123

1 stone sounds a reasonable target - maybe break it down into 2 lots half stone? I am sure you will reach your target and its great that you are seeing the dietician too.


----------



## Andy HB

macast said:


> well done Mark
> 
> I've lost 2 pounds this week on my soup diet (for gallstones)
> 
> brings the total to 15 stone 12.5 lbs



Just in case we've lost the running total ...... here's the last one.

Which reminds me .....

Well done macast!! 

Andy 'better later than never' HB


----------



## lucy123

Yes - well done Macast - sorry I missed it too!


----------



## Mark T

Well I've lost another 2 lb this week, and I don't mean to sound ungrateful but I have been trying to eat more to slow the rate of loss 

Down to a BMI of 23.6 kg/m2 now 

Group loss running total is 16 stone 0.5 lbs


----------



## Steff

Great news Mark well done


----------



## MargB

Well done.  

Well done EVERYBODY - have you seen the total since Jan 1st???  Flipping heck.


----------



## tracey w

tracey w said:


> Hello all, you are doing so well
> 
> I joined slimming world and have lost 9lbs in 9 weeks



Ok thats a while ago now, been off the slimming world and have put a bit back on, not weighed myself but can tell 

Have been reading all your posts and feel inspired to try again....I hope i can post another loss soon.


----------



## Northerner

tracey w said:


> Ok thats a while ago now, been off the slimming world and have put a bit back on, not weighed myself but can tell
> 
> Have been reading all your posts and feel inspired to try again....I hope i can post another loss soon.



Hope so Tracey! Go for it!


----------



## MargB

Well, lost .5 lb so now back to where I was a couple of weeks ago.

1.5lb to target, BMI 25.1, 2 weeks of SW countdown left.  

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Well, lost .5 lb so now back to where I was a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 1.5lb to target, BMI 25.1, 2 weeks of SW countdown left.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm



Excellent Marg! Personally, I can fluctuate by that much from day to day, but it will be nice to see the target appear regularly! Don't blow it by eating too many profiteroles at the York Meet!


----------



## MargB

Oooh, so we have permission to eat ANY profiteroles???

Apparently the All Day Breakfast is good.


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Oooh, so we have permission to eat ANY profiteroles???
> 
> Apparently the All Day Breakfast is good.



It's expected of you!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> It's expected of you!



I'm reporting you to Lucy absolutely outrageous that you are encouraging bad behaviour whilst Lucy is away


----------



## Mark T

AJLang said:


> I'm reporting you to Lucy absolutely outrageous that you are encouraging bad behaviour whilst Lucy is away


As long as it is Low GI profiteroles I'm sure it's OK


----------



## eat2live

can i join please? i get weighed at SW on mondays, already lost about 16lbs since may3rd when i was dx type 2 D&E only,

so started swimming twice a week and walking briskly for 30 mins,

i did lose weight on my own before SW so need to lose 2lb on monday to get my stone award 

and i'm working hard to make sure i do

xxx


----------



## Northerner

eat2live said:


> can i join please? i get weighed at SW on mondays, already lost about 16lbs since may3rd when i was dx type 2 D&E only,
> 
> so started swimming twice a week and walking briskly for 30 mins,
> 
> i did lose weight on my own before SW so need to lose 2lb on monday to get my stone award
> 
> and i'm working hard to make sure i do
> 
> xxx



Of course you can join!  You're doing tremendously well - keep up the good work! 

I've added your 16 lbs loss to the running total, and we are now at:

17 stone 2.5 lbs


----------



## Twinkle

*Me too!*

Thought I'd join in, get us all closer to the 20 stones!

I've lost 14lb since dx on 12th May 

*18 stone 2.5lb*


----------



## Mark T

Welcome eat2live and Twinkle - the more the merrier 

Some excellent weight loss there


----------



## Northerner

Twinkle said:


> Thought I'd join in, get us all closer to the 20 stones!
> 
> I've lost 14lb since dx on 12th May
> 
> *18 stone 2.5lb*



Wow Twinkle! That's terrific, well done!


----------



## eat2live

thanx for the welcome xxx

twinkle, well done, are you following a diet?  i'm with SW but change it to fit in with my diabetes xxx


----------



## MargB

Welcome and well done to eat2live and twinkle.

I am also with Slimming World and 1.5lbs off being at target.  Currently have lost 3st 9.5lbs since Feb 2010.  I also adapt the plans to fit in with diabetes, ulcers and diverticular disease so have a quiet laugh when people ask me if I want to be a consultant - no way could I advise anyone as I have never followed any of the plans!!!

But whatever I am doing, it is working for me.


----------



## Twinkle

eat2live said:


> thanx for the welcome xxx
> 
> twinkle, well done, are you following a diet?  i'm with SW but change it to fit in with my diabetes xxx



Hiya, I'm not following any plan at the moment, although I've a feeling in the future I may need something more structured.  I resent paying money to any class yet!  I've just minimised my two lifelong loves - bread and potatoes  and have literally cut out all 'rubbish'.  I tend to be better when I give myself hard and fast rules - i.e. I won't eat crisps/sweets (have never had a sweet tooth fortunately).  People wonder why I don't 'treat' myself but I'm not suffering or miserable with what I'm doing so am going to continue for the time being.  I'm a competitive and stubborn b*gger so determined to be the star pupil for my GP and DSN!  I literally visualise a pie/cake/choc bar and ask myself if I want to eat that, or do I want to lose a lb this week and the weight loss wins!  

Having said that, I'm less than a couple of months in and am sure I'm going to rebel at some stage....!

What sort of dinners do you have on the SW diet?  What irritates me is all the 'fancy' stuff on a bed of this or that, I just want to knock something up for the whole family after work but recipes always seem to call for obscure ingredients and too much time!


----------



## eat2live

Hi Twinkle

well today i have had, 2 weetabix with half water and a little milk with canderel sweetner, the weetabix has no effect on my BS,

lunch, was a salad sadwich, made with 2 slices of a small wholemeal brown loaf

dinner was, chicken fried in frylight with onions and mushrooms, and stirfry veg, Hubby had new pots with his but i just had more veg,

for snacks, 1 mullerlight yogurt, 1 small orange and later another orange with my sugar free jelly, and a bag of mini cheddars, 
only used 7syns, allowed from 5-15.

another meal is...very lean minced meat ie: beef, turkey,
dry fry, add peppers, soy sauce and .  a little gravey or passata,

i buy frozen veg in the steam bags, cos i'm lazy lol

sometimes i have a few new pots,

and some days i have a big plate of salad and dont need the bread,

all the food at SW is everyday food, and can be incorperated wth family meals
hope this helps x


----------



## Mark T

I've put on 1 lb this week - Oopps


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I have lost 2 pounds this week but can't add it to the total yet till a loose another 3 pounds


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I have lost 2 pounds this week but can't add it to the total yet till a loose another 3 pounds



I'm in a similar situation - I lost a pound this week but need to lose another two to get back to where I was a couple of weeks ago


----------



## eat2live

can i ask how you are losing weight? is it healthy eating and excersice? or a slimming group? 
just curious

xxx


----------



## Northerner

eat2live said:


> can i ask how you are losing weight? is it healthy eating and excersice? or a slimming group?
> just curious
> 
> xxx



If you mean me then it's mainly exercise. I don't need to lose much so I don't restrict my diet, but I do eat healthily  If I'm being lazy for a spell then I put on a few pounds so have to try and keep myself motivated!


----------



## eat2live

thanx northerner, i meant all of us, just out of curiosity really, 

xx


----------



## Mark T

eat2live said:


> thanx northerner, i meant all of us, just out of curiosity really,
> 
> xx


I've used a few techniques - I swapped out anything high Glycemic Index in my diet for Low (and occasionally Medium) and I used a calorie target of about 1600 cals per day (with a limit of 100g of carbs).

I also brought a pedometer and aimed to be hitting at least 5000 steps per day with a good proportion registering as "aerobic" on the meter (apparently >10mins of >1 step second).


----------



## eat2live

whoo whoo another 2lb loss for me, to add to the total xx


----------



## Northerner

eat2live said:


> whoo whoo another 2lb loss for me, to add to the total xx



Well done! That brings the total to:

*18 stone 4.5lb*[/QUOTE]


----------



## MargB

Another maintain for me.  ! countdown left and still 1.5lbs to lose to reach target.  

Sigh.


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Another maintain for me.  ! countdown left and still 1.5lbs to lose to reach target.
> 
> Sigh.



You can do it Marg!


----------



## Twinkle

A pound and a half this week (boo)...keep reminding myself 'that's 3 packs of butter'!

Total

18 stone 6lb


----------



## Northerner

Twinkle said:


> A pound and a half this week (boo)...keep reminding myself 'that's 3 packs of butter'!
> 
> Total
> 
> 18 stone 6lb



Well done Twinkle! That's a very good way of looking at it


----------



## MargB

Well done Twinkle.

But look at that total!!!  How much are we going to lose by the year end?


----------



## Mark T

Well done eat2line and Twinkle and keep at it MargB, I'm sure you will get there.

I'm on maintain mode, I've bounced to just a tad under my previous lowest but not enough to post.  But it might of been something to do with the nasty tummy bug we had going around my office.


----------



## Tezzz

I've just discovered I'm down to 79 kilos from 86 a few months ago. 4 more to my target of 75. I haven't got a clue what those figures are in old money.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> I've just discovered I'm down to 79 kilos from 86 a few months ago. 4 more to my target of 75. I haven't got a clue what those figures are in old money.



86=13st 7
79=12st 6!

That's excellent Tez! 75=11st 11


----------



## AJLang

well done everyone on your weight losses.....I dare not weigh myself at the moment because I've been very naughty recently


----------



## Steff

Well done everyone, ive not added any weight loss for a long while now as im in and out mood wise atm and cant guarentee im gunna be committed.

Lucy will be very impressed with all these losses when she comes back from Doa.


----------



## MargB

Twinkle said:


> A pound and a half this week (boo)...keep reminding myself 'that's 3 packs of butter'!
> 
> Total
> 
> 18 stone 6lb



Have lost a 1lb and REACHED MY TARGET!!!!  adjusted it as that was my last week of countdown but only .5lb out from where I said I wanted to be in February 2010.

so new total is 
18 stone 7lb


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Have lost a 1lb and REACHED MY TARGET!!!!  adjusted it as that was my last week of countdown but only .5lb out from where I said I wanted to be in February 2010.
> 
> so new total is
> 18 stone 7lb



That's brilliant Marg! Woohoo!  Well done!


----------



## Mark T

Well done MargB


----------



## Andy HB

Excellent Marg!

Andy


----------



## eat2live

YAYYYYYYY MargB well done you have done great

i put a 1lb on this week 
but us ladies have our weeks

hopefully i will report a good loss next week


----------



## Steff

Well done Marg thats brillaint


----------



## MargB

Oh, and my BMI is down to 24.9 - I am normal!!!!


----------



## Mark T

MargB said:


> Oh, and my BMI is down to 24.9 - I am normal!!!!


Yay! 

Are you planning to drop it any further or just try maintain it around that level?
Last time I checked I was at 23.6, but I'm not really trying to get it any lower.


----------



## Twinkle

Well done Marg!

Another 3lbs for me, so total is

*18 stone 10lb*


----------



## Steff

Yay Marg bloomin well done x

Twinkle well done on your weight loss


----------



## MargB

Well done Twinkle.

Mark, it has been so hard losing these last 3 or 4 lbs that I am not even thinking of trying to lose any more and know the battle will be to maintain.  

It is sports day at work and so far, even though I have tried to be good, I have had an icecream 99 and a couple of hot donuts.  And this is me being good!!!


----------



## cazscot

MargB said:


> Oh, and my BMI is down to 24.9 - I am normal!!!!




Fantastic Marg well done, you should be so proud of yourself  xxx


----------



## lucy123

Sorry this is a quick message but just wanted to say Well done to all of you - a staggering total! Can''t believe how good you have all been whilst I have been away - no repeat of last times party I am pleased to see.


Well I am delighted to say I only put 3lbs on whilst on holiday - probably due to it being 53 degrees! I have lost that now and so am now back to my lightest weight again. I am hoping to start to add to the total again next week.

Lets see if we can hit that 20 stone soon - remarkable! So proud of us all!


----------



## Mark T

Welcome back Lucy 

Any reports of  us eating cream ?clairs was just spurious rumour I'm sure...


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Sorry this is a quick message but just wanted to say Well done to all of you - a staggering total! Can''t believe how good you have all been whilst I have been away - no repeat of last times party I am pleased to see.
> 
> 
> Well I am delighted to say I only put 3lbs on whilst on holiday - probably due to it being 53 degrees! I have lost that now and so am now back to my lightest weight again. I am hoping to start to add to the total again next week.
> 
> Lets see if we can hit that 20 stone soon - remarkable! So proud of us all!



Well done, only 3lbs on! What was your secret LOL .  If I put on anything less than 14lbs on my cruise I will be happy...


----------



## cazscot

I lost 3lbs this week  (the most I have ever lost in one week for months) and I am now the lowest weight I have been since April .  Not adding to the group total as I am still way above my "best" weight.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

MargB said:


> Oh, and my BMI is down to 24.9 - I am normal!!!!




Well done Margaret 

Does it feel good to be normal?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

cazscot said:


> I lost 3lbs this week  (the most I have ever lost in one week for months) and I am now the lowest weight I have been since April .  Not adding to the group total as I am still way above my "best" weight.



Well done Carol excellent loss just in time for your holidays


----------



## Sheilagh1958

lucy123 said:


> Sorry this is a quick message but just wanted to say Well done to all of you - a staggering total! Can''t believe how good you have all been whilst I have been away - no repeat of last times party I am pleased to see.
> 
> 
> Well I am delighted to say I only put 3lbs on whilst on holiday - probably due to it being 53 degrees! I have lost that now and so am now back to my lightest weight again. I am hoping to start to add to the total again next week.
> 
> Lets see if we can hit that 20 stone soon - remarkable! So proud of us all!



Well done Lucy


----------



## MargB

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well done Margaret
> 
> Does it feel good to be normal?



Haha, have been waiting for someone to say I could never be normal!!!

To be honest, I still see someone who is overweight when I look in the mirror.  But am glad my BMI is in the healthy range and don't really think I have to worry about anorexia.


----------



## Andy HB

MargB said:


> Haha, have been waiting for someone to say I could never be normal!!!
> 
> To be honest, I still see someone who is overweight when I look in the mirror.  But am glad my BMI is in the healthy range and don't really think I have to worry about anorexia.



I have to keep giving my SIL stern looks when she says I'm looking 'gaunt'!

"Nope, this  is what I look like when I'm no longer obese!"

Actually, I had a shave on Friday (my 6 monthly general hair tidy up) and I had a shock. My Dad (in his 'younger days' was looking back at me from the mirror.

Andy 

p.s. The current weight loss total is ....

*8st 10lbs*


----------



## lucy123

EEk! Please tell me you haven't put 10 stone on Andy!! Ha Ha.
I think you mean 18 stone 10lbs?


----------



## eat2live

just got back from my weekly slimming world class, and i have lost 4lbs

i'm really pleased xx


----------



## Steff

Thats a brillaint weight loss well done eat x


----------



## Mark T

well done eat2live 

Feel free to add losses to the total, but if I'm right I believe that takes us to...

19 st


----------



## MargB

Well, my first weigh in since reaching target and I have managed to maintain.  Unbelieveable really but this losing weight malarky is pretty confusing at times!!


----------



## Twinkle

Weigh in morning for me, and another 4 packets of butter bites the dust  2lb off so the total is now:

19st 2lb

Getting a bit excited about the 20 stone mark!


----------



## Steff

Well done all xx


----------



## Andy HB

Steff said:


> Well done all xx



Here! Here!!

Would just like to report that little Andy is back on the way down. I'm about 10 weeks away from being able to post losses again (as opposed to 20 weeks, three weeks ago!).

Work that one out! 

Andy


----------



## eat2live

lost 1 and half lb this week 

michele xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done everyone.....keep up the hardwork


----------



## MargB

Ooops.  If I had done a proper weigh in at SW then I would have put on 2lbs - but I used the consultant's free weigh so it is not recorded on my card!!

Therefore, it doesn't count.  OK?

I went home and threw away what was left of the peanut butter I had been dipping into since weekend.


----------



## Mark T

MargB said:


> Ooops.  If I had done a proper weigh in at SW then I would have put on 2lbs - but I used the consultant's free weigh so it is not recorded on my card!!
> 
> Therefore, it doesn't count.  OK?
> 
> I went home and threw away what was left of the peanut butter I had been dipping into since weekend.


If I cover my hands over my eyes when reading this, that should be OK? 

Well done everyone and I hope you find it easier to get that back off MargB.

Saying that, I put on a little this week too so I've been busy trying to take it back off.  Seems that I don't need to get anywhere near the "recommended" calorie intake to start putting on weight!


----------



## lucy123

Margb you make me laugh!!
Mark you have been doing tremendously well lately, and at least you are still 'on it' with keeping a good eye on those calories.

Now I am hoping to be able to add to the total this week - it won't be a lot, possibly only 1lb but that will mean I am back below my lightest I have been since diagnosed last June and also will mean I have lost 51lbs since diagnosis in June 2010. 

It will also mean that I have lost at least 13lbs since seeing the consultant on 19th June - Whoay!!! I will post Friday.

I think the writing down in a book is working for me at the moment!


----------



## Twinkle

Another 4 packets of butter gone this week, woop  (I like my butter analogy!)

I'm a data analyst at work which makes me a bit of a saddo geek, having a spreadsheet and graphs for my weight loss!  My 'this-would-make-me-ecstatically-happy' target is to lose a total of 70lb, and I'm 11 weeks in and have lost 23.2lb, which is a third of the way there   I've now lost just over 11% of my total weight, and apparently 10% makes a huge difference to health - I can confirm this as I feel sooooo much better.

My initial target was 2 stone by my nephews' wedding on 20th August, and hopefully I may just surpass that.

Years (or even months) ago, 1-2lb a week would have been very slow, boring, and I'd probably have been disillusioned and thought 'sod it'.  But my mind set is different now, yes it may be slow but this isn't about an instant fix, its about sustainability.  It's a bit like the old saying 'count the pennies and the pounds will look after themselves'!

Sorry for wittering on, hope everyone else is having a good week 


Have added eat2live's 1.5lb (well done!) and mine so the total is:

19st 5.5lb


----------



## Northerner

Excellent Twinkle! Well done! Slow and steady is definitely the only way - and don't forget the 'non-scale victories', those changes that show you are becoming fitter and healthier even if the pounds seem slow to slip away 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10823


----------



## Mark T

Well done Twinkle


----------



## lucy123

lucy123 said:


> Margb you make me laugh!!
> Mark you have been doing tremendously well lately, and at least you are still 'on it' with keeping a good eye on those calories.
> 
> Now I am hoping to be able to add to the total this week - it won't be a lot, possibly only 1lb but that will mean I am back below my lightest I have been since diagnosed last June and also will mean I have lost 51lbs since diagnosis in June 2010.
> 
> It will also mean that I have lost at least 13lbs since seeing the consultant on 19th June - Whoay!!! I will post Friday.
> 
> I think the writing down in a book is working for me at the moment!



Carrying on from my post yesterday, I just have to post my loss today as opposed to tomorrow as I have for the first time since diagnosis hit my lowest weight yet. I am now 2lbs under my previous lowest weight so can at last add to the total again. I have now lost 53lbs since diagnosis!! I have lost 1 stone since 19th June also, despite being on holiday for 2 weeks.

I am chuffed to bits!

Total Weight Loss 19 stone 7.5lbs!!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Carrying on from my post yesterday, I just have to post my loss today as opposed to tomorrow as I have for the first time since diagnosis hit my lowest weight yet. I am now 2lbs under my previous lowest weight so can at last add to the total again. I have now lost 53lbs since diagnosis!! I have lost 1 stone since 19th June also, despite being on holiday for 2 weeks.
> 
> I am chuffed to bits!
> 
> Total Weight Loss 19 stone 7.5lbs!!



Wow! Well done Lucy!  I bet your son was surprised when he say you, you must look very different to when you were diagnosed


----------



## Steff

well done Twinkle


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Wow! Well done Lucy!  I bet your son was surprised when he say you, you must look very different to when you were diagnosed



Thank you so much Alan. 

I think I am starting to see that myself now Alan. For the first time the other day I found myself trying clothes on to see what flattered me most - rather than does it fit? Can I get my arms in it?

I am also now becoming more aware of my body and currently am working hard on the bingo wings and tummy - as well as all the exercise I do.

I think the biggest thing is that buzz you get just from knowing you are being healthy.

I am so pleased today -walking on air (well not really but you know what i mean!)


----------



## Andy HB

Brilliant, Lucy.

As for walking on air, if you're anything like me, it is almost literally true. I definitely feel the difference when walking around!

I don't know whether you have ever tried this, but fill a rucksack with the weight equivalent to what you have lost and see whether you can lift it (don't strain yourself though). I think you'll be surprised at how you ever coped before!

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> Brilliant, Lucy.
> 
> As for walking on air, if you're anything like me, it is almost literally true. I definitely feel the difference when walking around!
> 
> I don't know whether you have ever tried this, but fill a rucksack with the weight equivalent to what you have lost and see whether you can lift it (don't strain yourself though). I think you'll be surprised at how you ever coped before!
> 
> Andy



Hi Yes Andy - I was made to lift a kettle bell in the gym and carry it for 10 mins - my back was killing...and to think I used to carry this all day and night!
I may do it again today - not sure how many kettle bells 53lbs is though!


----------



## MargB

Well done Lucy, that is brilliant.  You are such an inspiration to the rest of us.

Get out your credit card and start buying new clothes - and trying on styles you did not even look at before.


----------



## lucy123

MargB said:


> Well done Lucy, that is brilliant.  You are such an inspiration to the rest of us.
> 
> Get out your credit card and start buying new clothes - and trying on styles you did not even look at before.



Ha Ha - started already Margb - ordered a top for a night out on Saturday and its too big - so just ordered a smaller size. Its really pretty so hope it comes on time and fits!  I am now starting to clear my old stuff out the wardrobe so I can replace it!

Just had a mega PT session where they tested my volumax?  by making me run at full speed on a treadmill for 15 mins - I was shattered at the end - but the good news is my fitness level recorded as 'Good'.


----------



## Carina1962

Weighed myself at the gym today like i do every Friday and today am 88.3 kg compared to last week which was 88.8kg so weight going down slowly but at least heading the right way


----------



## Northerner

carina62 said:


> Weighed myself at the gym today like i do every Friday and today am 88.3 kg compared to last week which was 88.8kg so weight going down slowly but at least heading the right way



Well done Carina! Every little helps


----------



## Carina1962

Thank you Northerner.  It really is coming down slowly, i'm really having to work hard at this, going gym every day in my lunch hour (although i get 25 - 30 mins excercise once i've taken into account time for getting there and changing) and keeping a food diary, very slow process but heading the right way - down


----------



## Andy HB

I'm still on target! Now just 9 weeks to go before I can post losses again.

Meanwhile, the current total loss is .....

*19st 7.5lbs*

Andy (Shudder) HB


----------



## lucy123

Well done Carina and Andy.
Carina - slowly does it is the right way - apparently its easier to keep off!
Well done.


----------



## Mark T

Well done Andy, carina and Lucy 

I?ve been up and down a bit recently, but this week I was down a pound from my previous lowest.

So total group loss is 19st 8.5lbs

Now I need to try putting some of that back on   I'm aiming to stabilise between 66 and 67 kg.


----------



## lucy123

Mark T said:


> Well done Andy, carina and Lucy
> 
> I?ve been up and down a bit recently, but this week I was down a pound from my previous lowest.
> 
> So total group loss is 19st 8.5lbs
> 
> Now I need to try putting some of that back on   I'm aiming to stabilise between 66 and 67 kg.



Well done Mark - you really have done so well.
How much have you lost in total?


----------



## Mark T

lucy123 said:


> Well done Mark - you really have done so well.
> How much have you lost in total?


I started at 82 kg and got down to 65.8 kg, so that is 16.2 kg.  My BMI calculator claims I'm at 23.4 kg/m2

(or almost 36 lb or 2 st 7 lb 12 oz for those non-metric people)


----------



## lucy123

Mark T said:


> I started at 82 kg and got down to 65.8 kg, so that is 16.2 kg.  My BMI calculator claims I'm at 23.4 kg/m2
> 
> (or almost 36 lb or 2 st 7 lb 12 oz for those non-metric people)



Thats a brilliant loss Mark. I can't wait until I can say "I need to put a little back on". Somehow I don't think I would struggle with that part!


----------



## lucy123

Yeah - I have lost another 3lbs this week! My total loss is now 56lbs since diagnosis! I am so pleased!

Things finally seem to be working - I have set a target with PT yesterday to go for 3lbs per week until 15/9 - if I manage it, she is taking me out for dinner. She has also offered to do an extra freebie session each week to get me there - the only thing is it is 6.30 on a monday morning! Yikes!
Still if it gets me there that would be great. Knowing what my weight will be in 6 weeks if I manage it is motivating me so much and helping me make the right choices when it comes to food!
If I don't make it at least I will have got some more weight off trying!

Total Group Weight Loss: 19 stone 11.5 lbs ......nearly there folks!


----------



## tracey w

Lucy you have done amazingly well!!! Im so proud of you


----------



## Andy HB

A big thumbs up from me too! 

Making such brilliant progress taking into account your hypo problems is nothing short of some other superlative I can't immediately think of! 

Andy


----------



## Twinkle

Well done everyone!  It's so motivational to read 

I've only done a pound this week, still it's 2 packets of butter!!

Total Group Weight Loss: 19 stone 12.5 lbs


----------



## lucy123

Twinkle said:


> Well done everyone!  It's so motivational to read
> 
> I've only done a pound this week, still it's 2 packets of butter!!
> 
> Total Group Weight Loss: 19 stone 12.5 lbs



Well done Twinkle ..and there is no such thing as 'only done a pound'. A pound is a marvelous loss and as you say is 2 packs of butter! Keep going - it all adds up


----------



## lucy123

tracey w said:


> Lucy you have done amazingly well!!! Im so proud of you




Ah thanks Tracey W - thats so kind of you. How are you? Not seen you on the forum for ages! Nice to see you back. x



Andy HB said:


> A big thumbs up from me too!
> 
> Making such brilliant progress taking into account your hypo problems is nothing short of some other superlative I can't immediately think of!
> 
> Andy



Thanks so much Andy - again such nice words. The hypo's are still there, and the munchies I feel after don't help, but I can't use them as an excuse either!
I am still seeing the consultant and I have to say I think things are getting better a little


----------



## Mark T

Well done Lucy and Twinkle 

I've lost a 1/2 lb when I've been trying to put one on  (this feels a little like I'm taking the p*).  I've started a food diary and measuring all my foods to see if I can figure how much cals I'm actually consuming.

Total Group Weight Loss: 19 stone 13 lbs 

So who wants to drive us to the big 20?


----------



## lucy123

Sorry you lost weight again then Mark Not often we say that!
However, we appreciate all the losses we can get - we will make it to 20stone in August!!

I think keeping a food diary is definitely a good idea - I know I have been eating less since starting mine....and likewise it may be a way of seeing where you can add a few more calories - what about snacks? Could you slot 3 or 4 healthy snacks in each day?


----------



## MargB

Well done Lucy, so glad things have been sorted out for you and you are able to see a result for all your hard work.

Just back from a fully catered week away so do not exepct to lose any weight this week!!


----------



## lucy123

MargB said:


> Well done Lucy, so glad things have been sorted out for you and you are able to see a result for all your hard work.
> 
> Just back from a fully catered week away so do not exepct to lose any weight this week!!



Thanks Margb - definitely feeling better - was having my PT session at 6.30am this morning!!! Couldn't believe there was a queue waiting for the doors to open.


----------



## eat2live

3 and half pund off this week.yessss got my stone and half award, and slimmer of week too

thats 2 stone since dx in may, i lost a little before going to slimming world xxx


----------



## Mark T

eat2live said:


> 3 and half pund off this week.yessss got my stone and half award, and slimmer of week too
> 
> thats 2 stone since dx in may, i lost a little before going to slimming world xxx


Well done!  Excellent work 

Go on, add your loss to the total!


----------



## lucy123

eat2live said:


> 3 and half pund off this week.yessss got my stone and half award, and slimmer of week too
> 
> thats 2 stone since dx in may, i lost a little before going to slimming world xxx



Thats excellent - well done you.

Boys and Girls - we have done it - we have smashed the 20 stone marker!! Yeah - well done every single one of you that has contributed...so proud of us all. What should our next target be?

*Total Group Loss:  20 stone 2.5lbs!!!!*


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Thats excellent - well done you.
> 
> Boys and Girls - we have done it - we have smashed the 20 stone marker!! Yeah - well done every single one of you that has contributed...so proud of us all. What should our next target be?
> 
> *Total Group Loss:  20 stone 2.5lbs!!!!*



Woohooooooo!!!!!  Well done to everyone! Keep up the good work!


----------



## eat2live

YAYYYYYYYYYYY arnt we all good!!!

i think 30 stone ought to be the next target, what do you think? xx


----------



## Northerner

eat2live said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYY arnt we all good!!!
> 
> i think 30 stone ought to be the next target, what do you think? xx



It would be great to get to 30st by the forum's 3rd birthday! That's November 14th 2011.


----------



## eat2live

oh i think that could be achieved dont you?,  xx


----------



## lucy123

30 stone it is then folks


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done everyone what an excellent result 

Heres to the next 10 stone  which I hope to be part of


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well done everyone what an excellent result
> 
> Heres to the next 10 stone  which I hope to be part of



Good, because I'd struggle to do it by myself


----------



## Andy HB

I have 6lbs to contribute (eventually!).

Andy


----------



## MargB

Weeeellllll, I stepped on the scales tonight and have gained 2lbs since the last time I did that.  But that means that all the grub I ate last week and the barbecue I went to on Saturday means I have stayed the same weight as I was 2 weeks ago.

Go figure.

2lbs above target which is fine.


----------



## Northerner

Sounds good to me Marg!


----------



## lucy123

Sounds like you are keeping things under control Marg - well done!


----------



## Twinkle

Well I had a sneaky peak at the scales mid week and thought it was going to be a rubbish one, but this morning (official weigh in!) I am pleasantly surprised.  2 and a half pound off (that be 5 packs of butter ) so the total is now:

Total Group Loss: 20 stone 5lbs



We'll hit that 30 stone no problems!


----------



## Mark T

Well done Twinkle


----------



## Northerner

Twinkle said:


> Well I had a sneaky peak at the scales mid week and thought it was going to be a rubbish one, but this morning (official weigh in!) I am pleasantly surprised.  2 and a half pound off (that be 5 packs of butter ) so the total is now:
> 
> Total Group Loss: 20 stone 5lbs
> 
> 
> 
> We'll hit that 30 stone no problems!



Brilliant Twinkle! Well done!


----------



## Silkman_Bob

4lbs down since this time last week


----------



## lucy123

Well done Twinkle and Bob (nice to see you posting your losses in here Bob -welcome!).

Bob - try and update the total group loss record each time you lose. I have done it for you here!

Total Group Loss: 20 stone 9bs


----------



## Steff

Twinkle well done.


----------



## lucy123

Yeah!!!! I have lost another 2.5lbs, which means 15.5lbs in 3 weeks and a total of 58.5lbs so far!!!

I set a target for 3lbs this week but am happy with 2.5 as had quite a bad hypo yesterday - first in a while though!

I was also measured and am delighted with the results - see the NSV thread for these.

Total Group Loss 20 stone 11.5lbs


----------



## Mark T

Well done Bob and Lucy


----------



## Northerner

Fabulous Lucy! Well done!


----------



## Shopaholic

Although a newbie, I wanted to join the gang and can add that since diagnosis on 4/8/11 I've lost 7lbs as of this morning.

Just wanted to add that to the total.

Total Group Loss: 21 stone 4.5lb


----------



## Northerner

Shopaholic said:


> Although a newbie, I wanted to join the gang and can add that since diagnosis on 4/8/11 I've lost 7lbs as of this morning.
> 
> Just wanted to add that to the total.
> 
> Total Group Loss: 21 stone 4.5lb



Excellent Shopaholic! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dizzydi

I'd like to join in again after ma huxley feeding me up when we moved in I put 3 lb on was lucky only that. The 3 lb went practically straight away when I moved back home. 

This week though I am officially 2 lb down  yeah on the case for getting into my holiday cloths and hitting my wish weight of 63 kilo - off out now for my 20 mile bike ride ! 

Total Group Loss: 21 stone 6.5lb


----------



## lucy123

Well done Shopahoilic and Di - fantastic losses from both of you.


----------



## Mark T

Well done Shopaholic and Dizzydi


----------



## lucy123

Hi All,

I have my weigh in today instead of tomorrow in about 1/2 hour. Its been my birthday this week and quite a bit of celebrating but tried to be good and if not good have really upped my exercise. I feel okay but am slightly nervous as I promised myself I wouldn't put on - the PT set the target at 3lbs but I didn't think it would be realistic for this week - will let you know how I get on in a bit,   Please cross those fingers and toes for me


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my weigh in today instead of tomorrow in about 1/2 hour. Its been my birthday this week and quite a bit of celebrating but tried to be good and if not good have really upped my exercise. I feel okay but am slightly nervous as I promised myself I wouldn't put on - the PT set the target at 3lbs but I didn't think it would be realistic for this week - will let you know how I get on in a bit,   Please cross those fingers and toes for me



Hope all goes well Lucy, and you are pleasantly surprised!


----------



## lucy123

Well I am absolutely gobsmacked! 

Despite my birthday I have managed to lose another 2.5lbs which makes a total of 18lbs in 4 weeks and 61lbs sinced diagnosis!!

The only obstacle is I am working away in London next week so need to make some very good choices.

Total Group Loss 21 stone 9lbs


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Well I am absolutely gobsmacked!
> 
> Despite my birthday I have managed to lose another 2.5lbs which makes a total of 18lbs in 4 weeks and 61lbs sinced diagnosis!!
> 
> The only obstacle is I am working away in London next week so need to make some very good choices.
> 
> Total Group Loss 21 stone 9lbs



Brilliant! Well done Lucy!


----------



## Mark T

Well done Lucy


----------



## Steff

Lucy well done


----------



## MargB

Well done Lucy and you will probably make good choices down in London as you are more aware of food now.


----------



## lucy123

Thank you everyone.

Yes Margb - I have ordered ahead for breakfast and lunches so I can't change my mind.

Just dinners to get through and should be okay.

This is presuming I am well enough to go....


----------



## Twinkle

For some reason I've got my days all muddled up this week and forgot to weigh in yesterday (life is a bit busy!).  So I did it today instead and have only lost half a pound - probably my worst week yet!  I think I've been under-eating and definitely sitting on my bottie too much, but we're away next week which will encourage me to be more active!  Onwards and downwards 

Little bit disappointed as it's 15 weeks since I started and my first target was 2 stone by the family wedding we are going to tomorrow...and I'm a pound short.  But not bad going, and very steady losses so sustainable.  My next target would be another stone by November, I'm very excited about the 3 stone mark as it will be noticable (although I'm getting lots of comments now).

Anyway enough waffle, to the figures:

Total Group Loss 21 stone 9.5lbs


----------



## Northerner

Twinkle said:


> For some reason I've got my days all muddled up this week and forgot to weigh in yesterday (life is a bit busy!).  So I did it today instead and have only lost half a pound - probably my worst week yet!  I think I've been under-eating and definitely sitting on my bottie too much, but we're away next week which will encourage me to be more active!  Onwards and downwards
> 
> Little bit disappointed as it's 15 weeks since I started and my first target was 2 stone by the family wedding we are going to tomorrow...and I'm a pound short.  But not bad going, and very steady losses so sustainable.  My next target would be another stone by November, I'm very excited about the 3 stone mark as it will be noticable (although I'm getting lots of comments now).
> 
> Anyway enough waffle, to the figures:
> 
> Total Group Loss 21 stone 9.5lbs



Well done Twinkle! To be just a pound short of your target is amazing, so be very proud of your achievement! Hope you have a lovely time at the wedding, and I am sure you'll get lots of compliments!


----------



## lucy123

Whats a pound between friends Twinkle.
You really have done so well, so go enjoy the wedding. You will look and feel brilliant.Hope the weather stays nice for you.

Don't forget to add your 1/2 pound to the total.


----------



## Twinkle

lucy123 said:


> Whats a pound between friends Twinkle.
> You really have done so well, so go enjoy the wedding. You will look and feel brilliant.Hope the weather stays nice for you.
> 
> Don't forget to add your 1/2 pound to the total.



Thanks very much   I'm 27lbs less than when I received the invitation so that's a positive!!

Have added the 1/2lb to the total x


----------



## lucy123

Twinkle said:


> Thanks very much   I'm 27lbs less than when I received the invitation so that's a positive!!
> 
> Have added the 1/2lb to the total x



So you have! Sorry Twinkle not quite with it today!


----------



## Shopaholic

Weighed in yesterday and have lost 3lbs this week, making my total 10lbs! My hubby is supporting me and has lost 5lbs so am pleased with him too. My teenage daughter is home from a week at my brothers and will join in as I'm cooking and buying the same for all of us!!

Dietician appt was last week and she was laughing at the fact I know all the theory (yoyo dieter for the past 30 years since the age of 15!), just need to put it into practice for life and not just for 3 months which is when I normally fall off any diet I'm on.

Well done Twinkle - it's definitely showing on you! Enjoy your hol this week!

Total Group Loss 21 stone and 12.5lbs


----------



## Northerner

Shopaholic said:


> Weighed in yesterday and have lost 3lbs this week, making my total 10lbs! My hubby is supporting me and has lost 5lbs so am pleased with him too. My teenage daughter is home from a week at my brothers and will join in as I'm cooking and buying the same for all of us!!
> 
> Dietician appt was last week and she was laughing at the fact I know all the theory (yoyo dieter for the past 30 years since the age of 15!), just need to put it into practice for life and not just for 3 months which is when I normally fall off any diet I'm on.
> 
> Well done Twinkle - it's definitely showing on you! Enjoy your hol this week!
> 
> Total Group Loss 21 stone and 12.5lbs



Woohoo!!! Well done Shopaholic  Great to see that hubby is getting the benefit too, so well done to him fr supporting you!


----------



## Steff

Well done Shop thats great


----------



## lucy123

Well done Shopaholic - a great loss. I find it easier since my hubby is eating healthy with me although he is allowed treats as he is perfect weight.


----------



## Mark T

Well done Shopaholic


----------



## Silkman_Bob

4 lbs off this week 

Maybe the gym is worth it after all 

*Total Group Loss - 22 stone 3.5lbs*


----------



## lucy123

You go boy! Excellent loss! Well done!


----------



## eat2live

lost 1 and half pound this week  xx


----------



## Northerner

eat2live said:


> lost 1 and half pound this week  xx



Well done!  Sorry I'm late - just spotted this! Brings the total to:

*Total Group Loss - 22 stone 5lbs*


----------



## Twinkle

*How Mysterious!*

Well I'm not complaining, but something bizarre is happening to me!!

I didn't do a weigh in last Thursday as I was on holiday, but did have a sneaky peek when I got home on Sunday and found I'd put about 1.2lbs on.  Not bad considering I very much over-indulged at the wedding and on holiday (first pizza in months, desert, copius amounts of red wine etc etc..).  All in all I was hoping to maybe lose the holiday gain this week and take me back to square one.

But no...I've stepped on this morning and gone down over 3 and a half pounds!  So that's the holiday gain gone, plus another 2 and a half pounds.  No idea how as there is no logic to it but I'm not moaning, perhaps it will catch up with me next week! Best of all is I've broke the 2 stone barrier, yay 

Total Group Loss - 22 stone 7.5lbs


----------



## Northerner

Well done Twinkle!


----------



## Mark T

Well done Twinkle and eat2live


----------



## Steff

Twinkle well done


----------



## lucy123

Well done - maybe you exercised more?  Whatever the reason for the loss - enjoy it!


----------



## Dizzydi

2 lb  down - has the running finally kick started some weight loss ?

Total Group Loss - 22 stone 9.5lbs


----------



## Steff

Well done Di


----------



## lucy123

Yeah thats fantastic Di - well done you., I bet the running is helping. I also find it tones the abs too - although you can't see mine under the flab, I can feel them working! Well done.


----------



## Mark T

Well done Di


----------



## Shopaholic

Hi all

I've been away for the last week and a half down in Dartmouth - beautiful place. Stayed in a lovely apartment up on one of the hills with balcony and terrace overlooking the estuary - great views but 106 steps up from the riverside/town - so think that might have helped (you wouldn't want to forget a pint of milk!!), because I've lost another 3kg according to the clinic scales!  
So (rounding down so I can claim more next week) that makes another 6lbs, and a total loss of 17lbs for me in the month since diagnosis, which is great (I have an awful lot to lose so it's a brilliant start)! Am starting to fit into some old clothes now.
Had to do BP monitoring earlier this week for 48 hours (thanks to Twinkle for being my Nurse at work helping me with the cuff!). Average over the 15 readings was 156/89 so am back to see the GP on Tuesday to see if I need meds to lower my BP - nurse wasn't sure as the weight loss is going well. The nurse also said that the GP will check my metformin dose as my post-meal levels are all in the 7.5 - 9 range, with pre-meal levels all 5-7 range. She didn't think I will go to 3 tablets but wasn't sure, so we'll see next Tuesday!
Anyway, other than that it's all going fine and I'm by no means an expert, but am getting into the swing of it gradually. I know I will hit a wall after 3 months (my diets tended to last that long) so you may hear the cry for help ......

Total Group Loss - 23 stone 1.5lbs


----------



## Northerner

Brilliant Shopaholic, well done - a terrific weight loss!  As for BP, they like diabetics to be 130/80 or below, so your readings do sound a bit on the high side and a lot like mine before I was put on medication for it. No side-effects from the meds though, and I am now regularly 110/70


----------



## Twinkle

Nice one Mandy 

And you WON'T hit a wall, because this time there isn't one there.  Due to cutbacks, the bricks are no longer available to build it.

I'll post my tremendous week's loss too....big fat zero!  In fact I put on 0.2 of a pound but that's a bit pointless!  This is the holiday excess catching up with me no doubt!  As pennance, I have cleaned the house from top to bottom today and worked up alot of sweat!  It's like exercise with a great shiny house as an end result, perfect!

Onwards and downwards!


----------



## Twinkle

'Tis quiet on here, how's everyone doing?

I've had another miracle week, for no apparent reason.  Up until yesterday I was certain it was going to be a gain, so maybe my last minute panic on the Kinect fitness thingy last night paid off!  Lost a pound this morning.  It's definitely slowing up and becoming more 'effort' so I need to up my game.  Still, a loss is a loss.

Total Group Loss - 23 stone 2.5lbs


----------



## Mark T

Well done Twinkle and Shopaholic 

I'm currently sitting fairly stable at my target weight (cross fingers I stay there).


----------



## lucy123

Well done Twinkle and Shopaholic.
It has gone a bit quiet hasn't it - maybe its just that time of year, but lets not forget the brilliant loss so far - and both Mark and Margb hitting their ideal weight.  I am sure things will get going again with xmas not too far away.

I have had 2 weeks of nothingness really - so today I kick my behind and get in gear - my PT has been on holiday need I say more!

Going to buy all my low gi ingredients to do my baking today - should set me up for a good week.

Well done and keep up the good work


----------



## Andy HB

Yes, agreed, well done everyone. 

I think it's good to take a break every now and then lucy123. Just so long as you don't do what I did and go completely off the rails!

Whilst I am a bit quiet on the weight loss front, I'm still in the process of losing what I had recently gained. I'm feeling positive that my weigh in is going to be good today though. I'm now just dipping into the 13st bracket again and tbh I don't feel too bad where I am, so I'm quite happy.

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Okay - now it seems that a lot of us are above our lowest weight and are feeling therefore that we can't post....so...
Can i suggest if you want to you still post your loss each week as any loss deserves some recognition and support in my opinion - but just don't add to the total until you are back to your lowest.

This hopefully will help everyone post again and receive and give support.

We are doing so well and like Andy says he is still 'at it and losing' so maybe seeing as many of us seem to be in that position, we can all join hands and do it together - maybe we should all make a new pledge?


----------



## Steff

Well done all x

Im joining back in here if nobody minds,I wont add my 9lb as thats been and gone so as of tomorrow I will add if any weight I have lost .


----------



## Twinkle

lucy123 said:


> Okay - now it seems that a lot of us are above our lowest weight and are feeling therefore that we can't post....so...
> Can i suggest if you want to you still post your loss each week as any loss deserves some recognition and support in my opinion - but just don't add to the total until you are back to your lowest.
> 
> This hopefully will help everyone post again and receive and give support.
> 
> We are doing so well and like Andy says he is still 'at it and losing' so maybe seeing as many of us seem to be in that position, we can all join hands and do it together - maybe we should all make a new pledge?



I totally agree, that's a great idea!  I've not posted myself on weeks like that and I'm sure others are the same.  

The thing about this board is it's lovely, inspirational and motivating to read everyones success!  It's also really good to read when others are struggling so you know you're not alone, or if you have a peculiar week and can empathise.

So those of you who are maintaining goals, or struggling, or losing tiny blobs like I am, please post so we can all support one another 

I've embarked on 'walk to work' today which is 25 mins (brisk for me!) walk there and 25 back.  It gets me to work at the same time as driving would, and I feel my conscience is clear if I sit on my bum all evening!  Hopefully we won't get hideous weather as that will put me off.  I'm officially calling this 'phase 2' of my weightloss!  Lord knows what Phase 3 or 4 will be like, but I'll cross those bridges later 

Keep on keeping on xx


----------



## Katieb

As a recent Newbie, I'd love to join in with you all! I have lost almost 2 stones since May, but need to lose another stone and a half. I would like to do this by Christmas if at all possible, although it's more important that the weight comes off and stays off! Also I have a 'big' birthday coming up and a few days to celebrate booked away in November, plus a week's holiday at the end of October! Obstacles, obstacles!! I have to stay realistic and keep moving in the right direction! Any encouragement greatly appreciated! Katiex


----------



## Shopaholic

Katieb said:


> As a recent Newbie, I'd love to join in with you all! I have lost almost 2 stones since May, but need to lose another stone and a half. I would like to do this by Christmas if at all possible, although it's more important that the weight comes off and stays off! Also I have a 'big' birthday coming up and a few days to celebrate booked away in November, plus a week's holiday at the end of October! Obstacles, obstacles!! I have to stay realistic and keep moving in the right direction! Any encouragement greatly appreciated! Katiex



Hi Katie

If it's support and encouragement you're looking for, you've come to the right place!

Well done for your weightloss so far! Take one obstacle at a time - have a plan each time for dealing with it - be realistic though - and try and stick to it. Good luck! Will be good to hear how you're doing. Visualise success by Xmas to motivate you. Now I just need to tell myself the same thing - lol! Just my goal may be Xmas 2012 as I have so much to lose - but have made a good start


----------



## lucy123

Steffie & Katieb - of course you can join in - everyone is most welcome. Sounds like we are all ready for a week ahead then. I am back to being good again this week after a run and chat with pt yesterday. Just need to get around to getting my baking done - but house is upside down with renovations at the moment! Should be all done by Sunday so can get back on the treadmill too.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Chi11y

ive lost 2 stone in the last 9 weeks, a further 2.2lbs this week


----------



## lucy123

Thats excellent Chi11y - want to share how you did it? Do you have much more you want to lose?


----------



## Shopaholic

Weighed in this morning and in the last week and a half I've lost another 4lbs, so that's 21lbs so far . So if I add my 4lbs and Chi11y's 2lb (save the 0.2 so it shows in next week's loss Chi11y) we have a new total.

TOTAL GROUP LOSS 23 stone 8.5lbs


----------



## Steff

Well done Shop thats a great loss x


----------



## Mark T

Well done Chi11y and Shopaholic


----------



## lucy123

Well done Shopaholic - great loss.


----------



## Twinkle

Another 1 and a half pounds this week for me, taking me to just under 32lbs so far.  I'm very nearly half way!

23 stones 10lbs


----------



## Steff

Twinkle said:


> Another 1 and a half pounds this week for me, taking me to just under 32lbs so far.  I'm very nearly half way!
> 
> 23 stones 10lbs



Well done thats brillaint Twinkle x


----------



## AJLang

Wow Twinkle that's brilliant


----------



## lucy123

Yeah well done Twinkle - excellent loss.


----------



## Twinkle

Thanks folks.  Still slow and steady although feeling a bit despondent with it so would love a really cracking week.  Started walking to and from work now (about 25 mins each way) so maybe that will help.

I feel like the honeymoon period is over and all of a sudden it's the rest of my life!  Asked the DSN for a prescription for new clothes today as I'm skint, sadly she couldn't help!


----------



## AJLang

Everyone time you feel like eating something give your very cute doggy a cuddle!  What kind of dog is he/she?


----------



## Twinkle

AJLang said:


> Everyone time you feel like eating something give your very cute doggy a cuddle!  What kind of dog is he/she?




Aww he is cute...lazy and slightly annoying (he's still not yet 2 years old so still a pain in the bum!) but cute 

He's a miniature schnauzer crossed with bearded collie.  Highly strung furball!  Named Harvey as I was enjoying a sherry at the time!!!


----------



## AJLang

Harvey looks absolutely gorgeous and as if he would never misbehave


----------



## AJLang

Friday is my weigh in on my online WW programme so I weighed myself this morning and I've lost 5 pounds since Monday  Can't include it on our overall weight loss though because I'm losing weight that I put on over the summer but I'm still really pleased


----------



## Steff

Morning all a steady 1 pound for me this week x

total weight loss

23 stone 11 lbs


----------



## Steff

AJLang said:


> Friday is my weigh in on my online WW programme so I weighed myself this morning and I've lost 5 pounds since Monday  Can't include it on our overall weight loss though because I'm losing weight that I put on over the summer but I'm still really pleased



That is great Amanda hun x wel done


----------



## AJLang

Steff said:


> Morning all a steady 1 pound for me this week x
> 
> Well done Steff that's great.  I really admire you because each time I've tried to lose weight this year I've given up in less than four weeks - you've got the perseverance which I'm trying to get


----------



## Mark T

Well done Twinkle and Steff 

Keep at it AJ!


----------



## Steff

Thanks guys x


----------



## Andy HB

Super Stuff, Steff!

All that enforced additional walking to the pharmacy is working wonders, clearly!!


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Super Stuff, Steff!
> 
> All that enforced additional walking to the pharmacy is working wonders, clearly!!



LOL well its set to continue im back at the chemist tomorrow morning I shall be a slip of a thing at this rate x


----------



## Northerner

Well done everyone! I reckon we'll make 30st between us by the forum's birthday!


----------



## Katieb

Have lost another 2lbs this week so have lost 2 stone and 2lbs since May. Well chuffed!!!xx


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> Have lost another 2lbs this week so have lost 2 stone and 2lbs since May. Well chuffed!!!xx



Terrific Katie! Well done! 

total weight loss is now

23 stone 13 lbs


----------



## AJLang

Well done Katie, that's brilliant


----------



## Katieb

Thanks for your support everyone Katiex


----------



## Steff

Katie well done thats brillaint


----------



## lucy123

Lost 3lbs this week but not adding to total as the insulin flood took place two weeks ago causing a little gain.


----------



## Shopaholic

Got on the scales this morning and thought it could be a biggie as my sneaky peak mid week showed a loss of 2lbs, and the weekly total is - 5lbs 
I know not all weeks will be like this and tonight we're taking my daughter's German exchange student to the English sea side for fish and chips by the sea, so that will slow next week down. But, I'm so pleased as in 7 weeks I have lost 26lbs and now I only have 2lbs more to go to my 2 stone mark - yey! I'll soon be able to start exercising too which will help tone things up (and there's a lot to tone - interesting conversation with Jane (Twinkle) last night about rolls of skin being better than rolls of fat).

Group total loss is now 24 stone 4lbs


----------



## Twinkle

That is awesome well done!!

If I recall (which frankly I don't much) we had a few interesting conversations! I shall not make a habit of sitting in school halls drinking BYO red wine as I feel Rough with a capital R!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Lucy and Shopaholic


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Well done Lucy and Shopaholic



Well done from me too! I seem to be heading the other way at the moment, this chest infection probably isn't helping as I can't go for a run because of it


----------



## Steff

Well done girls xx


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Well done from me too! I seem to be heading the other way at the moment, this chest infection probably isn't helping as I can't go for a run because of it



Alan sorry to hear that you've got a chest infection. I hope that you feel much better very soon


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Alan sorry to hear that you've got a chest infection. I hope that you feel much better very soon



Thank you, it's not too bad, so hopefully I'm fighting it off  Hasn't affected my levels at all, which surprises me!

edit: This is the 1,000th post in this thread! Wow!


----------



## Katieb

Shopaholic said:


> Got on the scales this morning and thought it could be a biggie as my sneaky peak mid week showed a loss of 2lbs, and the weekly total is - 5lbs
> I know not all weeks will be like this and tonight we're taking my daughter's German exchange student to the English sea side for fish and chips by the sea, so that will slow next week down. But, I'm so pleased as in 7 weeks I have lost 26lbs and now I only have 2lbs more to go to my 2 stone mark - yey! I'll soon be able to start exercising too which will help tone things up (and there's a lot to tone - interesting conversation with Jane (Twinkle) last night about rolls of skin being better than rolls of fat).
> 
> Group total loss is now 24 stone 4lbs





Wow that's fantastic! Just having passed my 2 stone mark, I know what a great feeling it is and you are so close!! Well done you and look forward to celebrating the 2 stone milestone with you!!  Katiexx


----------



## Mark T

Well done on those loses katieb, shopaholic and lucy.

I've been a naughty boy - I went to centreparcs for the weekend and even with all that exercise and being active I still managed to put on 2 lb.

Possibly that was because I was drinking beer rather then wine


----------



## Silkman_Bob

Hello - Ive not updated this for about a month so I am really sorry!  I set my self a bit of a challenge at the end of August and have been hammering the exercise every day since then (cant wait until Saturday for a rest day!). Anyway, I have lost 1st 3lbs since my last post on here which I am well happy with even though there has been much pain along the way lol 



Group total loss is now 25 stone 7lbs


----------



## lucy123

Wow - Bob you are such an inspiration. I wouldn't  mind a copy of your diet plan at the moment!


----------



## Silkman_Bob

Aww thanks Lucy - to be honest its nothing special - just hammering the exercise


----------



## Andy HB

A good slap on the backs of the losers from me!

Andy 

p.s. Shh! Only 4 weeks to go before I can post a loss again (i.e. I'm 4lbs away).


----------



## AJLang

Wow Bob that is absolutely fantastic Well done.  I've lost a pound since last Friday but still losing weight I've previously put on so it can't be recorded on the group total


----------



## Mark T

Well done Bob!!!


----------



## Silkman_Bob

Thank you


----------



## Steff

Hi all,

Managed 1 and half pound this week, slowly but surely 

total weight loss

25 stone 8 1/2 lbs


----------



## Mark T

Well done Steff!


----------



## lucy123

Well done steff = great loss


----------



## Katieb

2 pounds lost this week. Need to keep motivated as going on holiday in 2 weeks!x


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> 2 pounds lost this week. Need to keep motivated as going on holiday in 2 weeks!x



Well done Katie! Brings the total lost so far this year to an astounding



25 stone 10 1/2 lbs


----------



## Newtothis

Decided to join this group - 

have lost 3lb this week. Gone from 13 stone to 10stone 11lb since July 1st 2011. Goal 10stone 1LB by December and then to KEEP IT OFF


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Decided to join this group -
> 
> have lost 3lb this week. Gone from 13 stone to 10stone 11lb since July 1st 2011. Goal 10stone 1LB by December and then to KEEP IT OFF



Brilliant!



25 stone 13 1/2 lbs


----------



## lucy123

Well done KatieB and welcome newtothis!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## daisymoo84

Hi Everyone,

I've recently joined these boards and wanted to say what an inspiration it is to read all the weightloss stories! Congrats to everyone!!

It's been 3 weeks since I started eating healthier (not using the dreaded diet word) and am pleased to say that I weighed myself today and I've lost 7lbs  And that's after a weeks holiday!

I started at 11 stone and need to get to at least 9.10 for a healthy BMI...

x


----------



## Katieb

daisymoo84 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've recently joined these boards and wanted to say what an inspiration it is to read all the weightloss stories! Congrats to everyone!!
> 
> It's been 3 weeks since I started eating healthier (not using the dreaded diet word) and am pleased to say that I weighed myself today and I've lost 7lbs  And that's after a weeks holiday!
> 
> I started at 11 stone and need to get to at least 9.10 for a healthy BMI...
> 
> x



Well done you!!Katiexx


----------



## Northerner

daisymoo84 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've recently joined these boards and wanted to say what an inspiration it is to read all the weightloss stories! Congrats to everyone!!
> 
> It's been 3 weeks since I started eating healthier (not using the dreaded diet word) and am pleased to say that I weighed myself today and I've lost 7lbs  And that's after a weeks holiday!
> 
> I started at 11 stone and need to get to at least 9.10 for a healthy BMI...
> 
> x



Excellent, well done daisymoo! 



26 stone 6 1/2 lbs


----------



## Mark T

Well done Katie and welcome newtothis and daisymoo84   Excellent losses everyone


----------



## Shopaholic

Well done Steff, Katie, Newtothis and Daisymoo!

I've been away for a long weekend and have come back and can confirm I've finally lost the 2lbs I needed to hit the 2 stone mark!! Still a long way to go but - Yay!! It's a great milestone 2 months in! 

I'll weigh in properly on Saturday again to see if the weekly total is any more than the 2lbs, but wanted to mark the occasion on the day so to speak!

Total Group loss is now 26 stone 8.5lbs


----------



## Steff

Well done all thats great daisy and shop


----------



## Katieb

Shopaholic said:


> Well done Steff, Katie, Newtothis and Daisymoo!
> 
> I've been away for a long weekend and have come back and can confirm I've finally lost the 2lbs I needed to hit the 2 stone mark!! Still a long way to go but - Yay!! It's a great milestone 2 months in!
> 
> I'll weigh in properly on Saturday again to see if the weekly total is any more than the 2lbs, but wanted to mark the occasion on the day so to speak!
> 
> Total Group loss is now 26 stone 8.5lbs



Woohoo!! Great news and well done you!!Katiexx


----------



## Twinkle

I haven't posted for a few weeks as lots going on, sorry!

In the last 3 weeks I've had a small gain then a couple of losses (no rhyme or reason to any of it!) so am now another 3.5lb down.

Well done to everyone, sorry I haven't been more supportive.

Total Group loss is now 26 stone 12lbs


----------



## Northerner

Twinkle said:


> I haven't posted for a few weeks as lots going on, sorry!
> 
> In the last 3 weeks I've had a small gain then a couple of losses (no rhyme or reason to any of it!) so am now another 3.5lb down.
> 
> Well done to everyone, sorry I haven't been more supportive.
> 
> Total Group loss is now 26 stone 12lbs



Well done Twinkle!  Don't apologise, we all know that people sometimes have busy lives away from the forum


----------



## Steff

Well done Twinkle nice to see you posting x


----------



## lucy123

Well done everyone - keep up the good work - I am hoping to be back on the wagon soon.


----------



## AJLang

Well done everyone who joined and those who have lost weight.  I had been avoiding this site because I thought that as a result of birthday celebrations I had put on weight but a sneaky look at the scales this evening seems to suggest that I have lost weight......I will do a proper weigh in first thing in the morning


----------



## AJLang

I've lost another two pounds but still not down to the level at which it can be recorded


----------



## Katieb

Another pound lost this week! Slow but steady progress. I will get there! I will get there!!!Katiex


----------



## Katieb

AJLang said:


> I've lost another two pounds but still not down to the level at which it can be recorded



Well done Amanda!!Katiex


----------



## Shopaholic

Well done Amanda & Katie - every pound counts!
Official weigh in this morning and not only did I lose the 2lb to take me to 2 stone (which I counted earlier in the week) but also another 4lbs. Don't panic - it's more of a 2 week loss though as I didn't show any loss the previous week, but I know with maintaining my control and all the walking and stair climbing (too many towers at Warwick Castle and Tower of London) it must have had some effect, just delayed obviously.
Two milestones hit this week then - 2 stone and now 10%. Long way to go and I'm still in the "not bored with salad yet" phase, (so I know it won't all be plain sailing during the winter) but small celebrations on the way!

So I've updated the total group loss with both Katie's and mine.

Also I'm now easily in the smallest size clothes in my wardrobe so Twinkle and I are off shopping this afternoon - woohoo!

Total Group loss is now 27 stone 3lbs


----------



## Mark T

Well done everyone 

At this rate we might hit 30 stone soon!


----------



## Steff

Well done all not added this week as i have had a maintain


----------



## teapot8910

I had a one pound loss at my consultant appointment, so am still under 11st


----------



## Northerner

teapot8910 said:


> I had a one pound loss at my consultant appointment, so am still under 11st



Well done Emma!


----------



## Steff

teapot8910 said:


> I had a one pound loss at my consultant appointment, so am still under 11st



Emma well done girl x


----------



## Newtothis

Another 1lb loss; total loss 2stone 4lbs have 10lb to lose in 8 weeks; its do-able but only sensibly.  Amanda x


----------



## Newtothis

teapot8910 said:


> I had a one pound loss at my consultant appointment, so am still under 11st



Brilliant - well done Amanda x


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> Another 1lb loss; total loss 2stone 4lbs have 10lb to lose in 8 weeks; its do-able but only sensibly.  Amanda x



Brilliant! Well done!  That means that:

Total Group loss is now 27 stone 5lbs

including yours and Emma's losses


----------



## lucy123

Well done everyone - keep up the good work - it would be great to see the 30 stone mark and at this rate it doesn't look like it will be too far away!

I hope to join the losses again soon, when things turn again.


----------



## daisymoo84

Another 2lbs off this week 

Total Group loss is now 27 stone 7lbs


----------



## Steff

daisymoo84 said:


> Another 2lbs off this week
> 
> Total Group loss is now 27 stone 7lbs



very well done daisymoo x


----------



## daisymoo84

Thanks Steff! Hopefully the group will get that 30 stone soon- how amazing would that be lol x


----------



## Mark T

Well done Emma, Amanda and daisymoo84


----------



## Northerner

daisymoo84 said:


> Another 2lbs off this week
> 
> Total Group loss is now 27 stone 7lbs



Well done daisymoo! (I love these User names! )


----------



## daisymoo84

There's so many good usernames on here! Mine's after my guineapig Daisy...for some reason I never just call her Daisy-it's always Daisymoo


----------



## AJLang

Well done everyone


----------



## Steff

2lb loss for me this week

total weight loss now 



27st 9lb


----------



## Mark T

Well done Steff


----------



## daisymoo84

Congrats Steff


----------



## Newtothis

A small loss of 1lb 3/4. Disappointed it wasn't the 2lb but small steps, and  1lb off is better than a llb on. Total lost 2stone 4lb since July...

Now to lose 8lb in 6 weeks to reach goal.


----------



## Shopaholic

Well done Steff and Newtothis!

I can also add my 2lbs from this week so have updated the total with mine and Newtothis's losses:

Total Group loss is now 27 stone 12 3/4 lbs


----------



## Steff

Well done girls x


----------



## Steff

A maintain this week for me have been poorly so feeling sorry for myself but did not reach for the cookie jar so gotta be something  

current weight loss still stands at 



27st 12 3/4 lbs


----------



## Andy HB

Well done everyone! 

Haven't checked here for a while so want to know who posted that 3/4lb??

(shudder)

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Ha Ha - I hadn't even noticed that one Andy so I think we will round up to 13 lbs.

I am soooo pleased to say I can state a loss since last Friday when i saw the consultant of a whopping 10lbs, but we all know its me being special don't we and it still doesn't take me below my lowest. I am not jumping up and down yet because it could be a whopping ten on next week. Lets see

*Total Weight Loss: 27 stone 13lbs!*


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Ha Ha - I hadn't even noticed that one Andy so I think we will round up to 13 lbs.
> 
> I am soooo pleased to say I can state a loss since last Friday when i saw the consultant of a whopping 10lbs, but we all know its me being special don't we and it still doesn't take me below my lowest. I am not jumping up and down yet because it could be a whopping ten on next week. Lets see
> 
> *Total Weight Loss: 27 stone 13lbs!*



A pat on the back is deserved anyway. 

Keep at it and you'll win eventually.


----------



## Steff

Still deserves a well done Lucy so here goes well done


----------



## lucy123

Aw - thanks guys.


----------



## Newtothis

A loss this week of 1.5lb - total weight loss 30lbs (which when you think of it is 15 bags of 2lb sugar)...

Target for christmas 7lb.....


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> A loss this week of 1.5lb - total weight loss 30lbs (which when you think of it is 15 bags of 2lb sugar)...
> 
> Target for christmas 7lb.....



Terrific Amanda! Well done! I'm sure you'll achieve your goal if you carry on like this 

That means that

*Total Weight Loss: 28 stone 0.5 lbs!*


----------



## Steff

Newtothis said:


> A loss this week of 1.5lb - total weight loss 30lbs (which when you think of it is 15 bags of 2lb sugar)...
> 
> Target for christmas 7lb.....



Well done Amanda


----------



## Silkman_Bob

Had my 1st of the month weigh in this morning and have lost pretty much bang on 1 stone (1st 0.5 lbs) since my last post on here which I am really happy with - especially if I can do the same in November to finish the job off 

Well done everyone - even though I am rubbish at posting on here at times, I do read the site most days and many of you are truly inspirational x

Total Weight Loss: 29 stone 1 lb


----------



## Mark T

Well done Amanda, Shoppaholic and Bob!

Yay, we might yet get to 30 st for the forums 3rd birthday in 2 weeks


----------



## Northerner

Silkman_Bob said:


> Had my 1st of the month weigh in this morning and have lost pretty much bang on 1 stone (1st 0.5 lbs) since my last post on here which I am really happy with - especially if I can do the same in November to finish the job off
> 
> Well done everyone - even though I am rubbish at posting on here at times, I do read the site most days and many of you are truly inspirational x
> 
> Total Weight Loss: 29 stone 1 lb



That's terrific Bob! Well done!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Bob - Truly amazing!


----------



## Steff

Bob fantastic a huge well done to you


----------



## Newtothis

Well done Bob - keep up the good work x


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done Bob 

I managed 3lbs (didn't get a chance to weigh last week). Almost lost a stone whoop whoop!

Total Weightloss 29 stone 4 lb


----------



## Northerner

daisymoo84 said:


> Well done Bob
> 
> I managed 3lbs (didn't get a chance to weigh last week). Almost lost a stone whoop whoop!
> 
> Total Weightloss 29 stone 4 lb



Well done daisymoo!


----------



## Steff

Daisymoo well done xx


----------



## Twinkle

Well done everyone 

I seem to have gotten into the habit of posting every few weeks now, although I'm reading all the time and am impressed with the losses!

I've slowed right up now, in the last three weeks have lost another 2lb taking my total loss since May to 37lb.  Well over half way now 

Total Weightloss 29 stone 6 lb


----------



## Steff

Twinkle said:


> Well done everyone
> 
> I seem to have gotten into the habit of posting every few weeks now, although I'm reading all the time and am impressed with the losses!
> 
> I've slowed right up now, in the last three weeks have lost another 2lb taking my total loss since May to 37lb.  Well over half way now
> 
> Total Weightloss 29 stone 6 lb



Twinkle well done x


----------



## Northerner

Well done Twinkle - still heading in the right direction!


----------



## MargB

Wow!  Have not been in this forum for ages but that total weight loss is brilliant.

Well done everyone.

As for me, I am hovering around my target weight, currently 3lb over the target but still qualify for free weigh-ins at Slimming World.  Have relaxed a lot so the next HbA1C will be very interesting indeed!  Doc is pleased with the weight loss and says my diabetes is under control and that is all down to the good weight loss.  Bad habits are creeping back in though - time will tell.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Margb - I was only going to post a 'anyone heard from ..' about you the other day - lovely to hear from you and to hear you are maintaining well!


I am pleased to announce another 3lb loss this week - its downwards so thats good enough for me


----------



## Newtothis

Loss of *1.5lb *for me this week; only need to lose 5lb to reach target weight. DN nurse will eat her words on December 7th... Total weight loss since July *2stone 7lb.*


----------



## Mark T

Well done Lucy, Daisymoo, Twinkle and Amanda   Well done MargB too, good to see that your weight is staying in he right place.

Will Amanda's loss, the total weight is:

Total Weightloss 29 stone 7.5 lb

So only 6.5 lb to get to 30 stone - will we get there by next Saturday?


----------



## Steff

Well done Amanda 

I reckon it can be done Mark


----------



## lucy123

Thank you Mark.


----------



## lucy123

Well done Twinkle (sorry I missed you) and Newtothis. Keep going. It all adds up quickly.  Just think how much better you will feel in your christmas dresses!


----------



## Shopaholic

Well done everyone!!

Meant to post yesterday but time ran away with me. It's been a busy fortnight - a few meals out and 2 very long walks (4 and 3 miles), one on each Sunday, with my daughter who is sharing a lovely (big) horse and I've walked out with her on hacks at quite a pace - it's been lovely to be honest but I've returned very pink faced!!

In the last 2 weeks I've lost 2lb - not  a huge drop this time but it's downwards as Lucy said, so I too am pleased. Makes my running total 2 stone 8lbs  

I've added my 2 and now

Total Weight loss is 29 stone 9.5 lb


----------



## Silkman_Bob

4.5 lbs off this week - well happy with that!!! 

*TOTAL WEIGHT LOSS 30 STONE*


----------



## Mark T

Yaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!

Well done Shopaholic and Bob, Well done everybody!


----------



## Northerner

Many congratulations to Shopaholic and Bob! I've amended the running total as a couple of errors had crept in, but we have still achieved 30 stone!


----------



## Shopaholic

Hi Northener

Forgive me double checking (sorry this is my OCD kicking in); just tracking back to look at the cumulative total (reads a bit like a maths problem!!)

After Twinkle we were at 29-6. Then:
Lucy lost 3, Amanda lost 1.5, I lost 2  and Bob lost 4.5 - making a further loss of 11lbs, so I make it that we should be at a total of 30 stone and 3lbs?

Can't see Amanda's 3lbs being accounted for anywhere previously or am I missing something? Can you double check please? As you say it's still 30stone - well done everyone!

Thanks
xx


----------



## Northerner

Shopaholic said:


> ...Can't see Amanda's 3lbs being accounted for anywhere previously or am I missing something? Can you double check please? As you say it's still 30stone - well done everyone!
> 
> Thanks
> xx



Mark T added in Amanda's 3 pounds here:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showpost.php?p=306589&postcount=1081


----------



## Shopaholic

Sorry - meant to say Lucy's 3lbs .....


----------



## Northerner

Shopaholic said:


> Sorry - meant to say Lucy's 3lbs .....



You're right - I think the error crept in with that post from Mark. I checked further back and...

*TOTAL WEIGHT LOSS 30 STONE 3 pounds!!!*

Sorry!


----------



## Shopaholic

No problem - it just makes us closer to whatever our new team challenge is now we've hit 30 stone!!


----------



## lucy123

Shopaholic said:


> No problem - it just makes us closer to whatever our new team challenge is now we've hit 30 stone!!



Sorry guys - it should be 30 stone - I purposefully didn't add my 3lbs as I am still not back under my lightest due to the insulin flood  the other week.

So:

Total Group Loss: 30 stone (Yeah!)


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Sorry guys - it should be 30 stone - I purposefully didn't add my 3lbs as I am still not back under my lightest due to the insulin flood  the other week.
> 
> So:
> 
> Total Group Loss: 30 stone (Yeah!)



Hehe! This is fluctuating like my weight!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Very much Lucy for saying that I can start again.  I've just weighed myself and it was 14 stone 1 lb near enough my heaviest ever)  I will post again in a week about any differences in my weight.


----------



## lucy123

AJLang said:


> Thanks Very much Lucy for saying that I can start again.  I've just weighed myself and it was 14 stone 1 lb near enough my heaviest ever)  I will post again in a week about any differences in my weight.



Amanda - anyone is welcome to join sweetie - the more the merrier - and great to have you back. Now - you have done the painful bit and looked at the numbers so now it gets easier. Why not start by getting a little book and writing down what you eat today - you could also then compare this to your fatigue moments - it might highlight something. Good luck


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Lucy I'm writing all food, exercise and alcoholic drink on my Weightwatchers iPad app so I can use that for analysis


----------



## lucy123

a 1lb loss from me this week which considering I haven't been able to do my normal exercise I am well pleased with. I have had to really keep an eye on my calorie intake this week as not done much sport, so very pleased with the result and even more pleased there has been no insulin flood again.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> a 1lb loss from me this week which considering I haven't been able to do my normal exercise I am well pleased with. I have had to really keep an eye on my calorie intake this week as not done much sport, so very pleased with the result and even more pleased there has been no insulin flood again.



Well done Lucy!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Lucy


----------



## Mark T

Well done Lucy


----------



## Newtothis

Another *2lb* loss this week   - only need to lose 3.5lbs to get below my healthy weight. 


NB
Hubby did my height and told me I was 5ft 3.5inchs meaning my ideal weight was 10 stone 1lb. Nurse did my height and I'm 5.4 (which I knew); ideal weight 10.5lb. However, to get down to 10.1 means I've hopefully reduced some of the risks that come with being overweight. It's a journey......


----------



## AJLang

Well done Newtothis, you're doing really well


----------



## Steff

Amanda well done, nothing to add this week as lost nor gained anything x


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done everyone! Sorry I haven't been around much these last couple of weeks-been very busy! Managed to lose 3lbs though 

Reached my first stone now and am under 10 stone for the first time in many years. Very pleased


----------



## Steff

Well done Mooo x
ive lost 2lb this week

total weight loss

30 stone 8lb


----------



## AJLang

That's fantastic Daisymoo and Steff.  Well done


----------



## AJLang

Hooray I've lost two pounds this week


----------



## lucy123

AJLang said:


> Hooray I've lost two pounds this week



Yeah! Well done Amanda - thats terrific.


----------



## Mark T

Well done Amanda, Amanda, Steff and Daisymoo


----------



## daisymoo84

Thanks guys! Well done Steff and Amanda x


----------



## Newtothis

*2lb loss* for me this week; now down to 10st 2.5lb - only have to lose 1.5lb to get to where I want to be and in time for my 2nd HbA1c test...

I am officially within my healthy weight /BMI for my height but want to lose a few more pounds; especially for christmas...


----------



## Steff

well done amanda xx


----------



## Northerner

Newtothis said:


> *2lb loss* for me this week; now down to 10st 2.5lb - only have to lose 1.5lb to get to where I want to be and in time for my 2nd HbA1c test...
> 
> I am officially within my healthy weight /BMI for my height but want to lose a few more pounds; especially for christmas...



Wow, what a terrific achievement, well done!


----------



## Mark T

Well done Amanda   Are you taking a knife and fork to your next check-up so you nurse can eat her words?


----------



## AJLang

That's brilliant Amanda well done


----------



## daisymoo84

That's great news!! Well done Amanda


----------



## daisymoo84

One pound off this week. Now within the healthy 25 BMI (but only just lol) 

30 stone 13lbs


----------



## Northerner

daisymoo84 said:


> One pound off this week. Now within the healthy 25 BMI (but only just lol)
> 
> 30 stone 13lbs



Woohoo! Well done daisymoo!  Brilliant!


----------



## Mark T

Well done Daisymoo and wecome to the <25 BMI club


----------



## Silkman_Bob

8lbs off since last posted - nearly there now 

TOTAL WEIGHT LOSS - 31 ST 7LBS


----------



## Northerner

Silkman_Bob said:


> 8lbs off since last posted - nearly there now
> 
> TOTAL WEIGHT LOSS - 31 ST 7LBS



That's amazing Bob! I hope you're not wasting away!


----------



## daisymoo84

Big congrats Bob! That's brilliant!


----------



## Steff

Well done Bob and all x 

will weigh in tomorrow x


----------



## lucy123

Well done Bob - fantastic as usual. Will you be at your goal weight then. They have been considerable losses for you - all that hard work is paying off isn't it.


----------



## Shopaholic

Well done everyone! Sorry - November has been a blur so haven't been around much to post.

But this weekend I've hit my 3 stone mark  

So that's 6lb in the last 3 weeks which feels about right. 

The wardrobe is now "capsule" in terms of what fits well (the rest is big pulled in with a belt as it's not worth buying too much in the interim until things slow down a bit) ..... Twinkle and I were wishing there was a clothes rental option where you could just hire various sizes for a couple of months at a time .........

Total Weight Loss - 31 stone 13 lbs


----------



## Northerner

Shopaholic said:


> Well done everyone! Sorry - November has been a blur so haven't been around much to post.
> 
> But this weekend I've hit my 3 stone mark
> 
> So that's 6lb in the last 3 weeks which feels about right.
> 
> The wardrobe is now "capsule" in terms of what fits well (the rest is big pulled in with a belt as it's not worth buying too much in the interim until things slow down a bit) ..... Twinkle and I were wishing there was a clothes rental option where you could just hire various sizes for a couple of months at a time .........
> 
> Total Weight Loss - 31 stone 13 lbs



Brilliant! Well done Shopaholic! )


----------



## Jennywren

I have recently started slimming world and i have lost 6and a 1/2 pounds in 3 weeks woo hoo


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> I have recently started slimming world and i have lost 6and a 1/2 pounds in 3 weeks woo hoo



Well done Jenny!  That brings the total to an amazing

Total Weight Loss - 32 stone 5.5 lbs[/QUOTE]


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Well done Jenny!  That brings the total to an amazing
> 
> Total Weight Loss - 32 stone 5.5 lbs


[/QUOTE]

Absolutely incredible losses - well done everyone. I never thought when I set the challenge at the beginning of this year we would have done so well. Well done everyone who has managed to lose this year

I now seem to be getting myself sorted again (until the next insulin flood) and am not saying too much but have a 16 week plan set by my consultant and pt - and will post my first loss (hopefully) this week. Fingers crossed I am going to see myself going downwards again.


----------



## Newtothis

A loss of *1.3/4lb *this week which now brings me to my target weight.....


----------



## Steff

Sorry late in putting my weight loss in 1 lb this week


----------



## Newtothis

Steff said:


> Sorry late in putting my weight loss in 1 lb this week



Fantastic -well done xx


----------



## JaseyJas

Hi All, 

I would love to join this bit of the forum as I am on D&E for now. How does it work? Do you post just your weight loss rather than your actual weight and on what day of the week do you do that?

PS - So far I have lost 3kg, I have a target set by my healthcare team to lose another 9kg. 

JaseyJas


----------



## Northerner

JaseyJas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would love to join this bit of the forum as I am on D&E for now. How does it work? Do you post just your weight loss rather than your actual weight and on what day of the week do you do that?
> 
> PS - So far I have lost 3kg, I have a target set by my healthcare team to lose another 9kg.
> 
> JaseyJas



That's exactly it JJ! Post your losses on whatever day you do your regular check. No need to post your actual weight, unless you wish to. Sounds like you've made a good start! I'll convert your 3kg to 6.6 pounds and add in the 2.4 pounds from Amanda and Steff to give us a total so far this year of...

Total Weight Loss - 33 stone 0.5 lbs


----------



## lucy123

OMG- I have lost 8.5lbs in a week. I am on a new regime for the next 16 weeks and am so pleased with the good start. I am now only 1lb over my lightest so am hoping to be able to post a recordable loss next week. 

I am particularly pleased because this week has not been easy with both hypos and floods making it very difficult and at times I wanted to really raid the fridge - but I didn;t!!  Yeah.

Please someone pat me on the back -  I really feel I deserve it.

Another low gi week here we come.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> OMG- I have lost 8.5lbs in a week. I am on a new regime for the next 16 weeks and am so pleased with the good start. I am now only 1lb over my lightest so am hoping to be able to post a recordable loss next week.
> 
> I am particularly pleased because this week has not been easy with both hypos and floods making it very difficult and at times I wanted to really raid the fridge - but I didn;t!!  Yeah.
> 
> Please someone pat me on the back -  I really feel I deserve it.
> 
> Another low gi week here we come.



WOW Lucy you are bloomin great a huge well done missie x

A big pat on the back courtsey of me lol x


----------



## Mark T

Well done Bob, Shopaholic, Jenny, Amanda, Steff, JaseyJas and Lucy!!

Hey we are going to set a real hard target for everyone to beat next year


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> OMG- I have lost 8.5lbs in a week. I am on a new regime for the next 16 weeks and am so pleased with the good start. I am now only 1lb over my lightest so am hoping to be able to post a recordable loss next week.
> 
> I am particularly pleased because this week has not been easy with both hypos and floods making it very difficult and at times I wanted to really raid the fridge - but I didn;t!!  Yeah.
> 
> Please someone pat me on the back -  I really feel I deserve it.
> 
> Another low gi week here we come.



Terrific! Well done Lucy!


----------



## lucy123

Thanks for your comments. It really has been hard work -and just got to keep it going now - a little bag of maltesers as a treat tonight - then off I go again tomorrow.


----------



## GlucoseGary

Hi there, new to this thread - will try to update every Thursday in future as that's my weigh-in day.

So far since Dx in September I've managed to lose 12lbs... 

...leaving only 80lbs to go to get my BMI below 25!


----------



## Northerner

Excellent Gary, well done!


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Excellent Gary, well done!



Well done Gary - thats a cracking start.


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done Gary that's amazing 

2lbs off this week for me


----------



## Northerner

daisymoo84 said:


> Well done Gary that's amazing
> 
> 2lbs off this week for me



Well done daisymoo! 

Brings the total to:

Total Weight Loss - 34 stone 9 lbs

with Lucy, Gary and daisymoo's losses


----------



## Steff

Gary well done also daisy a big well done to you to
I will add mine later on today x


----------



## Newtothis

*Well done everyone *- great numbers being shown. I've lost another *1lb* this week bringing my weight down to 9.13 although I should be 10.1 ...will need to try and maintain my healthy weight....


----------



## GlucoseGary

Some good news to balance my lousy waking BGs: lost another *2lbs* this week, so that's my first stone gone!


----------



## Steff

GlucoseGary said:


> Some good news to balance my lousy waking BGs: lost another *2lbs* this week, so that's my first stone gone!



Great Gary thats brillaint well done


TOTAL WEIGHT LOSS NOW

*34 STONE 11 LB*


----------



## Mark T

Well done Gary, Daisymoo and Amanda


----------



## lucy123

Well done everyone. 

Its my weigh in today and I have a target of 3.5lb per week at the moment. I lost 8.5lb last week though, so am well in credit and would be very happy with a maintain this week that would still leave me 1.5lb in credit! I have had quite a few xmas do type things this week but tried not to go too mad.

I will post later - cross your fingers for me please.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Well done everyone.
> 
> Its my weigh in today and I have a target of 3.5lb per week at the moment. I lost 8.5lb last week though, so am well in credit and would be very happy with a maintain this week that would still leave me 1.5lb in credit! I have had quite a few xmas do type things this week but tried not to go too mad.
> 
> I will post later - cross your fingers for me please.



Fingers crossed Lucy! I have just about managed to shift the 6 pounds I put back on over the summer, so I can't add anything to the total yet - hope to be able to add something by the end of the year though!


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Fingers crossed Lucy! I have just about managed to shift the 6 pounds I put back on over the summer, so I can't add anything to the total yet - hope to be able to add something by the end of the year though!



Thats excellent Alan. To lose nearly 1/2 stone and to have such terrific bs levels you must be feeling good!


----------



## Steff

1lb loss for me this week......

total weight loss 34 stone 12lb


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done everyone!

I've lost another pound this week. I wanted to get to 9st 7lbs before our work party as its one of the few occasions I'm going to wear a dress . I'm now 9st 8lbs and the party's on Friday....hmmm I'm hoping if I'm very good between now and then I might just make it...

total weight loss 34 stone 13lb


----------



## lucy123

Steff said:


> 1lb loss for me this week......
> 
> total weight loss 34 stone 12lb



Sorry Steff - only just seen this - well done on the 1lb loss


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 1lb loss for me this week......
> 
> total weight loss 34 stone 12lb





daisymoo84 said:


> Well done everyone!
> 
> I've lost another pound this week. I wanted to get to 9st 7lbs before our work party as its one of the few occasions I'm going to wear a dress . I'm now 9st 8lbs and the party's on Friday....hmmm I'm hoping if I'm very good between now and then I might just make it...
> 
> total weight loss 34 stone 13lb



Well done to both of you! Looks like we'll get to 35 st by Christmas!


----------



## Mark T

Well done Steff and Daisymoo


----------



## GlucoseGary

Well done Steff, Daisymoo and Lucy 
No loss for me this week, but given 2 Christmas bashes this week, no gain either isn't too bad


----------



## Katieb

Have not posted in a while because been playing catch up following my birthday! 2lbs more lost now though! Need to keep going...!  Katiexx


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> Have not posted in a while because been playing catch up following my birthday! 2lbs more lost now though! Need to keep going...!  Katiexx



Well done Katie!  We now have a...

total weight loss of 35 stone 1lb!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## GlucoseGary

Great work Katie! 
Blew my chance to take us through the magic 35, didn't I?


----------



## Katieb

GlucoseGary said:


> Great work Katie!
> Blew my chance to take us through the magic 35, didn't I?



Thank you and I think you've done just fine to maintain this week!! Well done to you too! Katiex


----------



## Newtothis

Well done Katie and Gary - keep up the good work.

I'm not dieting anymore because I have reached my ideal weight/BMI. Since July I have gone from 13stone to 9stone 11 with a BMI of 23. My ideal weight for my height of 5.4 is 10stone 1 but that extra 4lb loss is going to come in very hand over christmas....


----------



## GlucoseGary

Fantastic stuff, Amanda - you must feel great to actually have reached the end of this road; or at least the end of the beginning, as we all know it's just as much of a battle to *stay* good.

A BMI of 23 is just a dream for me - I'll be happy if I get down to 32 by next summer ! However, I have got a rather cunning "freebie" today: bought a new pair of scales and they read 3lbs lighter than my old ones


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Fantastic stuff, Amanda - you must feel great to actually have reached the end of this road; or at least the end of the beginning, as we all know it's just as much of a battle to *stay* good.
> 
> A BMI of 23 is just a dream for me - I'll be happy if I get down to 32 by next summer ! However, I have got a rather cunning "freebie" today: bought a new pair of scales and they read 3lbs lighter than my old ones



Obviously the new scales are far more accurate! Instant win!


----------



## GlucoseGary

Yep, I reckon a new pair of scales every month and by this time next year I'll have a 30" waist!


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Yep, I reckon a new pair of scales every month and by this time next year I'll have a 30" waist!



You'll need a new belt and trousers then!


----------



## GlucoseGary

Factoring out the change of scales (which has added another layer of complexity to my spreadsheet) I've managed to lose 2lbs this week


----------



## Katieb

Nice work Gary!! It's good to 'bank' a couple of pounds before the big day!! Merry Christmas to you! Katiex


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Factoring out the change of scales (which has added another layer of complexity to my spreadsheet) I've managed to lose 2lbs this week



Excellent Gary! That brings us to:

total weight loss of 35 stone 3lbs!!!

I'm getting close to having lost the weight I put back on again earlier in the year, so might even be able to start adding tiny amounts to the total before too long! There again, it is Christmas soon!


----------



## Steff

Sorry ive not posted in abit I have a loss of 1lb to report, I was ever so good over Xmas to be honest it was the tin of choccies that got me but still impressed with myself.

total weight loss
35 stone 4lbs


----------



## lucy123

Crikey Steff - to lose weight over xmas is fantastic - well done you!

I will be posting a new Total Group Loss Thread for 2012 on New Years Day - it will be same rules as last year - a complete new start - doesn't matter if you gained in 2011 - start again - a loss is a loss no matter what for starters!

I am so proud of you all beating the 35 stone Mark in 2011 - incredible!

So here is to 2012 - look out for the new thread!!


----------



## GlucoseGary

Well, Christmas is over, three days of family get-togethers and two days of eating in restaurants, and I'm happy to report *no gain* and have it feel like a loss


----------



## lucy123

GlucoseGary said:


> Well, Christmas is over, three days of family get-togethers and two days of eating in restaurants, and I'm happy to report *no gain* and have it feel like a loss



Well done Gary - thats good to maintain over xmas too.

I am going to put a new thread up today for 2012 and it appears a lot of people are getting back on the wagon early - so look out for the new Total Group Loss 2012 thread (for those who feel its a fresh start already!)


----------

